# Have a preferred choice in what car you drive?...



## O2AFAC67

Just one particular vehicle, please.. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Skippy4000

I tend to prefer the Chrysler 300. Great looks and you aren't driving Fort Knox around.


----------



## mackguy

Had a 2005 Cadillac STS V8... Miss it a lot.


----------



## Skippy4000

Worst car ever? 2012 Corolla. It would cut off the circulation in my legs because the seats were so stiff.


----------



## R.Palace

All three of my cars have been Honda Accords. Great cars. 

Currently driving a '13 Accord Coupe V6. This thing's an animal, all while achieving decent mpg's


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Far from luxurious, I prefer to drive a restored 1985 turbo diesel Land Rover Defender 110 County Wagon; every day. Maybe you can go fast, but I can go anywhere.

Here's an artsy-fartsy pic my wife took last week...


----------



## canadian300zx

Im an oil field guy so my practical every day vehicle is a Ford F150 truck, love it great ride and lots of room. Ok sorry I have two choices when it some to cars I love both Mercedes, and Jaguar for every day drivers.


----------



## DanielW

O2AFAC67 said:


> Just one particular vehicle, please..
> Best,
> Ron


My '11 ford focus if im only allowed to have one

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

Ford trucks with the Powerstroke.


----------



## samer0214

Defender 110: Best iconic SUV ever. One day, one day soon!

I currently own 3 BMW's, and my 1989 635Csi is the favorite.


----------



## rdwatch

Right now, my '11 hemi Jeep is my daily, and I do like it, but my "Preferred" is my '68 Vette that I restored over the past 10 years.


----------



## Mediocre

I have owned 2 Grand Nationals, last one for 7 years. Plans are for another in 2-3 years.

My current toy is a 1991 M5. It is different from what I usually tinker with, but it has been fun so far.


----------



## rdwatch

Mediocre said:


> I have owned 2 Grand Nationals, last one for 7 years. Plans are for another in 2-3 years.
> 
> My current toy is a 1991 M5. It is different from what I usually tinker with, but it has been fun so far.


Absolutely dynamite cars the Grand Nationals. They kept the "Muscle Car" vibe alive during a really bad spell! I had 2 BMW's, a 328i (96) and a 528i (98) that I really liked also. Of course, I really wanted an "M", but couldn't swing that back in the day with kids and all.

Haha! Of course I really want a Rolex Sub or GMT also, but can't swing that either! Some Day................(hopefully, if I hit the friggin" lottery!)


----------



## Mediocre

rdwatch said:


> Absolutely dynamite cars the Grand Nationals. They kept the "Muscle Car" vibe alive during a really bad spell! I had 2 BMW's, a 328i (96) and a 528i (98) that I really liked also. Of course, I really wanted an "M", but couldn't swing that back in the day with kids and all.
> 
> Haha! Of course I really want a Rolex Sub or GMT also, but can't swing that either! Some Day................(hopefully, if I hit the friggin" lottery!)


All in good time. My last GN just reached the point where it was "spend $10K or it's not going any faster", and I decided it was finally time to sell it. They are wonderful cars if you appreciate what they represent. I had always owned the "typical" budget quick cars (mustangs, LSx cars, DSM's, etc...). My daily driver was a modded 335 for about 2 years, and that was what got me interested in trying an M. It is a fun car, but it is a different kind of fun. I miss the brute, straight line hard pulls from a stout US sports car lol.


----------



## rdwatch

Ah yes, once you've had it, it's hard to forget. With what I've seen recently on the newest Corvette, I may have to see what I can do to finagle my way into one of those! Again, want a Ferrarri (ie: Rolex) on a beer diet (literally!). Haha!


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Preferred choice for what I drive? Kind of a vague question. Preferred among the cars I currently own, have owned in the past, or, if money was no object, what would be my go-to choice?


----------



## O2AFAC67

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Preferred choice for what I drive? Kind of a vague question. Preferred among the cars I currently own, have owned in the past, or, if money was no object, what would be my go-to choice?


Trying to be more specific, I would say the car you would choose as your all around favorite for any purpose... daily driver, weekends, fair weather, all terrain, etc. If you don't have one particular vehicle in mind, go ahead and list your three choices in exactly the order you mentioned if you like. Certainly there are cars we have owned that we regret selling/losing and others which may be wishful thinking. Those vehicles could be your numbers two and three and if you're lucky, the car you drive today would be your number one choice.  
Best, 
Ron


----------



## Positively-Negative

I'd prefer a car slightly nicer than my 1997 Subaru...


----------



## KiwiWomble

Love both my cars, 

a 08 Mazda 3 = very good around town car that can still do a good road trip

A 08 Subaru outback = good work horse / ski vehicle 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortOnTime3

O2AFAC67 said:


> Trying to be more specific, I would say the car you would choose as your all around favorite for any purpose... daily driver, weekends, fair weather, all terrain, etc. If you don't have one particular vehicle in mind, go ahead and list your three choices in exactly the order you mentioned if you like. Certainly there are cars we have owned that we regret selling/losing and others which may be wishful thinking. Those vehicles could be your numbers two and three and if you're lucky, the car you drive today would be your number one choice.
> Best,
> Ron


Gotcha, thanks. For me it would have to be a 911 c4s. Mind you, I don't own one, but it seems like the perfect car for me.


----------



## stndrdtime

I drive a 2009 BMW 335i. Really hard to beat a 3 series for all around fun-to-drive daily driver cars. I also drive a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee for utility and people hauling purposes.


----------



## polishammer

If I was still single with no kids, then RX7 with swapped LS1, most fun car ever, but since that is not the case, next best thing Dodge Megacab with 5.9 Cummins....


----------



## Mediocre

stndrdtime said:


> I drive a 2009 BMW 335i. Really hard to beat a 3 series for all around fun-to-drive daily driver cars. I also drive a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee for utility and people hauling purposes.


I truly enjoyed my 335. It is hard to beat the combination of practicality and fun all-in-one. As mine passed 60K miles though, it just did not hold up well. 



polishammer said:


> If I was still single with no kids, then RX7 with swapped LS1, most fun car ever, but since that is not the case, next best thing Dodge Megacab with 5.9 Cummins....


I always wanted an FD until I had one. I did not realize the interior was so small.....it's like a better looking Miata!


----------



## Ray916MN

Have owned BMW Ms and a Lotus as fun cars. Bought a used Honda S2000 a couple of years ago and it has been allot of fun. Super easy to maintain, well constructed and allot less finicky than the BMWs or the Lotus. I like to ride motorcycles and it is the perfect compliment to my bikes.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

R









My boss 302

Also have a 72 Torino and 67 Stang fastback


----------



## buzz819

Would love one!

But my standard XR5 is brilliant, family run around, then hot hatch pocket rocket when I want to have fun...

Buzz


----------



## O2AFAC67

From 1970 until 1983 I owned and drove daily a few very nice show and racing (A production and B production) C3 Corvettes. Wish I had kept a couple of them even if only for how much more incredibly valuable they would be today. :roll: o| Always fancied having a 427 Cobra, original or replica, but only for the brutally beautiful lines of its design. Aging gracefully (?) :roll:, my late wife and I transitioned into Sedan Devilles in the late 80's for comfort and convenience. :think: After my wife passed early last year I sold or gave away some vehicles, found my "grail" car online and had it shipped to me in Texas from a collector in California. It's a very low mileage and quite rare "Collector Series" Cadillac Eldorado. Last of the Eldorado's built, it has several unique features separating it from a "standard" Cadillac Eldorado ETC. It is as tight, quiet and comfortable as the day it rolled off the line. I absolutely love this car and hope to keep it many years if I'm lucky. My granddaughter calls it Pawpaw's "hot rod" and I don't think she's far from wrong. :think: For me, hittin' the road with the Bose sound system cranked way up playing hardcore Southern Rock is a convenient way to destroy what hearing I have left... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## DanielW

buzz819 said:


> View attachment 1380642
> 
> 
> Would love one!
> 
> But my standard XR5 is brilliant, family run around, then hot hatch pocket rocket when I want to have fun...
> 
> Buzz


Great RS !

On the question, i may pick something else

Fun/track car; porsche 964 or a bowler wildcat offroad car
Family car; still my '11 focus, enough fun to save transport ratio.
Motorcycle; bmw s1000r(r) by a mile followed by other motorcycles

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## VoltesV

JDM, has to have a turbo or twin turbo, preferably with a straight six or v6 engine, sporting a complex Attessa four-wheel drive system - yes, any of the Nissan Skyline GTRs.


----------



## balzebub

would love to drive a Volkswagen Golf GTI or one of the old R32s...but sadly with car prices insanely high where i live, that's not going to happen, just doesn't make sense financially, especially when a small Honda/Hyundai/Nisaan/Mazda will set me back 100,000 USD here and i live only 5 minuted walk from a subway station.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

balzebub said:


> would love to drive a Volkswagen Golf GTI or one of the old R32s...but sadly with car prices insanely high where i live, that's not going to happen, just doesn't make sense financially, especially when a small Honda/Hyundai/Nisaan/Mazda will set me back 100,000 USD here and i live only 5 minuted walk from a subway station.


Where is this 100k for a b car?


----------



## catlike

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where is this 100k for a b car?


The poster is in Singapore. It's an island with plenty of traffic so cars are insanely taxed.

As he said, a small budget car will cost 100k. The incredible thing is that you still see BMW, Merc, Lambo, Ferrari etc.

It truly is mind boggling to imagine what they cost and it really highlights how many people have a LOT more money than I will earn in a lifetime (or two) :-d


----------



## KingJacobo

I just bought my dream muscle car last month, a 99 Trans Am 6 spd. I also have been restoring a 1966 Pontiac Bonneville for the last 4 years since I was 18. One for going fast, one for cruising.


----------



## rdwatch

KingJacobo said:


> I just bought my dream muscle car last month, a 99 Trans Am 6 spd. I also have been restoring a 1966 Pontiac Bonneville for the last 4 years since I was 18. One for going fast, one for cruising.


Am a huge fan of Pontiacs. Your 66 has the the 389? If so, great engine!! It could be the 421 HO (I seem to recall that one in that year) but that would have to be a HP version I think.

My folks had a 389 Catalina (1965) that was just a beast. I used to kick ass on camaros and firebirds and all with this car and it was on a 2 barrel 4 door sedan. Those were indeed the days....


----------



## KingJacobo

rdwatch said:


> Am a huge fan of Pontiacs. Your 66 has the the 389? If so, great engine!! It could be the 421 HO (I seem to recall that one in that year) but that would have to be a HP version I think.
> 
> My folks had a 389 Catalina (1965) that was just a beast. I used to kick ass on camaros and firebirds and all with this car and it was on a 2 barrel 4 door sedan. Those were indeed the days....


Yep, 389 4 barrel! 230k on original motor.


----------



## Mediocre

KingJacobo said:


> I just bought my dream muscle car last month, a 99 Trans Am 6 spd. I also have been restoring a 1966 Pontiac Bonneville for the last 4 years since I was 18. One for going fast, one for cruising.


Congratulations, I had a blast with my 99 TA!! I have a deep love for LSx cars lol. I have owned a Z28, a GTO, and a TBSS also.

The TA went through a few phases, as most enthusiast cars do lol. It spent the bulk of its life with H/C/I, built T56, Strange 9", basic suspension upgrades, and a 150 shot. For a bit it had a built 347 + a big shot, good times. If you don't already have it, put some happy gas on it.


----------



## catlike

stndrdtime said:


> Really hard to beat a 3 series for all around fun-to-drive daily driver cars.


Or a 1 series - my 135i with some slight tweaks made over stock.

Bigger intercooler, coilovers, stiffer subframe bushings, bigger sway bars, larger capacity downpipe, Yoko racing wheels & non RF tyres, and a host of small cosmetic mods including different rear diffusor, spoiler, red & black upholstery, gloss black grills etc. It also has a tune that gives her 60 hp increase over stock. A wolf in sheep's clothing ;-)

She gets her first track day next week.


----------



## stilo

I own a small collection of cars but right now, my favourite is my 1961 Lincoln Continental with rear suicides that I'm restomodding. That's a fun car!


----------



## estrickland

My preference is just for awd manual transmission cars, and I have dogs, which makes for slim pickings in the USA. I had a Subaru WRX, then an Audi Allroad 2.7T, now a Porsche Cayenne GTS (not many of these in MT - happened into it used from the guy who sold me my Audi). I think I'll have to hold onto this one for a long time, as big MT cars don't really exist any more.








Maybe I'll downsize to a Golf R, or go electric.


----------



## justinle

my "other woman" 

jaguar xkr


----------



## Rsbrewer92

My new baby is a 2010 Audi A5


----------



## JeffW2

I have people in my car for work almost daily. Like to sit up higher than a sedan, no hump in back seat floor for when have three in back, enough leg room behind me and with seat down throw bike in the back with wheels on. 

BMW X5 has been perfect for me. 

Jeff


----------



## Astaroth

Bought a Mercedes SL last year as the last chance to have a 2 seater as our main car before the sprogs come along. That said, the wifes Fiat 500 can be fun to drive (or at least park) at times


----------



## ChiefWahoo

If it were more practical (I drive a lot for work), a new Jeep Wrangler Unlimited with the top permanently off. That would mean I live somewhere much nicer than here. 

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

KingJacobo said:


> I just bought my dream muscle car last month, a 99 Trans Am 6 spd. I also have been restoring a 1966 Pontiac Bonneville for the last 4 years since I was 18. One for going fast, one for cruising.


I had a pristine 1968 Bonneville Convertible with the 428 cid/390 Hp HO engine in the mid-80's. That thing was a lead-sled.


----------



## Skippy4000

I've thought about getting a Fiat for zipping around town..


----------



## Tagdevil

My beloved 07 Toyota 4Runner Sport V8. Quite simply.....a tank.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

BMW & Porsche for me.

I like the combo of 5 door sedan and 2 seater convertible sports car.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Grrrrrrrrr!!!....* ;-)


----------



## catlike

Astaroth said:


> Bought a Mercedes SL last year as the last chance to have a 2 seater as our main car before the sprogs come along. That said, the wifes Fiat 500 can be fun to drive (or at least park) at times


WOW! Your wife is hot.........hang on.......are they palm trees in the UK? ;-)


----------



## Astaroth

catlike said:


> WOW! Your wife is hot.........hang on.......are they palm trees in the UK? ;-)


Yes she is and we do have palm trees in the UK, they tend to look rather scabby this time of year though. The yellow road markings and the fact the photo is of a left hand drive is the give away that the photo isnt from the UK


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pomelle Sapele... ;-)


----------



## nzmus

I love this model :
Rolls-Royce .


----------



## Brisman

I miss my Lexus ISF a lot, fantastic car, in fact I'm going to get myself into the new RC-F Coupe when it shows up down under or maybe another ISF.


----------



## ricerocket

I like cars that are light an nimble. Anything under 3000lb would be nice, but it is something of a rarity nowadays. Something like an Acura NSX or Lotus Elise, or maybe an E46 M3 (not 3000lb :-( )


----------



## Mediocre

Brisman said:


> I miss my Lexus ISF a lot, fantastic car, in fact I'm going to get myself into the new RC-F Coupe when it shows up down under or maybe another ISF.


Great post, IS-F's are amazing vehicles!


----------



## miniman_78

Classic mini cooper


----------



## brianshodge

Hard to pick since there's so many different uses. My Maserati Ghibli for every day commuting, but in terms of sheer fun nothing comes close to my F Type.


----------



## Bulover

This car needs no explanations, just drive it.


----------



## Tag Mac

A 370Z is a nicer, newer car. 
Car of choice to drive? A Ferrari 599 GTO.



Car that I own...I only have one so its not a choice.


----------



## Brisman

Bulover said:


> This car needs no explanations, just drive it.


What do you mean?

I think My SUV is quicker and handles better, maybe, so not sure your point.

Very nice, I agree, but "no explanation" is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Tag Mac

Brisman said:


> Yes it does, please explain.
> 
> My *SUV* is quicker and handles better, so not sure your point.
> 
> Very nice, I agree, but "no explanation" is a bit of a stretch.


I think at this point you need to say what SUV you have so we can get some context as I cant think of one that would handle better. A Porsche Cayenne Turbo would be faster but even that would be left in the corners.


----------



## Brisman

An opinion of course, same chassis as a 370, same pedigree.

Will it handle better, maybe I stretched,

Will it be quicker, well I'm confident, 5l V8, and experience says yes.


----------



## Brisman

I have to add, same manufacturer, different quality, Go Kart compared to lounge chair.
Quicker, with luxury, you really have to experience, review knowledge is not real experience.


----------



## Tag Mac

Brisman said:


> review knowledge is not real experience.


Have you driven a 350/370z?

That Infiniti is a beauty though.


----------



## Brisman

Yes, but it's a sports car, maybe I'm getting old.

I wanted one for so long, but got side tracked.

Solid car, love it, but other things happened.

Not the ultimate as the poster suggested," no explanation" there's more out there.


----------



## Brisman

Maybe not everyone's taste but this was solid, coil overs , exhaust, ported intake, around 500hp, perfect paint, and nobody knew.


----------



## Tag Mac

I do like those Lexus. Are you a fan of Japanese cars then? I think for build quality per £/$ nothing beats them.


----------



## Brisman




----------



## Brisman

Tag Mac said:


> I do like those Lexus. Are you a fan of Japanese cars then? I think for build quality per £/$ nothing beats them.


Yes I am, from experience Lexus over Infiniti, by a long way.

Both solid cars, but Lexus has it for some reason.

In saying that, big decision next year and it's down to three, Lexus ,Merc, BMW.

Lexus is a lot less expensive here in Oz (around 40k) makes it more attractive.

Lexus ISF $145k, BMW M3 $180k, Merc C63 $190k that's with the sports upgrades on all of them.

It sort of makes the Lexus hard to go past.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I can tell that you miss that Lexus Brisman  and you're not 100% on the Infiniti. Saw one parked yesterday, so its relatively rare in Oz I'd say, I don't mind that it has an odd shape but I am never so sure if I like them. Drove some medium fast Infiniti sedan in Dubai and couldn't tell what I thought was wrong with it. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with them.

Rotten prices for M3/C63. I would only buy these pre-owned in Australia (as I have done in the past) because it stings me to pay twice than what I'd pay back home. Great cars, but not worth twice the money (equates to half the value). Once you want to sell a valuable car privately here, you realise how small the market for it really is. Unless you can offer financing, people come and look but nobody has the funds to buy it outright. So you end up trading it in, getting raped by the dealer.

The ISF seems to be more on track. Stealth performance to some extent (I say it again, the ISF I encountered in Brisbane a while ago sounded like a thunderstorm, not understated, but it was fiddled with).


----------



## Brisman

Spot on and couldn't agree more.

That was mine you probably saw and heard, it had been fiddled.


----------



## johnny69

I'm loving my Audi TT 3.2 v6 she sounds just awesome


----------



## tony20009

My preferred car is an E92 BMW in dark grey with red leather interior and tinted windows. By far the most fun and useful daily driver car I've ever had.

(Not my pics, but it's the same car as mine, body-matched reflectors and black grill too. I need to go home and see if my car is still there. LOL.)

All the best.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

what engine breathes in yours tony? 335i? also manual?

I do like the E92 much more than the F30, but the F32 does take the cake! Nonetheless, a great car that will remain modern for years to come.


----------



## tony20009

justbecauseIcan said:


> what engine breathes in yours tony? 335i? also manual?
> 
> I do like the E92 much more than the F30, but the F32 does take the cake! Nonetheless, a great car that will remain modern for years to come.


I have the N54 motor. Mine is a 2007. Yes, 6MT.

I like the F32's looks well enough, but I doubt I'll buy one, unless I go for the M version, something I'm rarely keen on doing. My salesman brought an F32 over to my home and left it for me to drive around for a few days. I took it out and within 20 miles, I knew I didn't want it, so I just took it back to him. It's pleasant around town and it's plenty fast enough and comfortable enough. I just prefer the E9x feel better. Since my car isn't broken and has just over 50K miles on it, I'm feeling no rush to replace it. Not much point in fixing what isn't broken.

I gave my middle kid an F30 for graduation. He loves it. I like it for running errands, but I wouldn't want to drive it all the time. My car is far more fun and more confidence inspiring on the twisty roads in and around town, and it's a real charmer at the track. I also can't stand the driver's side door pull. When I drive casually, I sit with my left leg foot just in front of the seat and sitting that way, the door pull presses on my knee and it gets painful after about 20 minutes. I know that's not good posture for driving, but for I'm not going to change either, so it is what it is. The F32 didn't give me that issue, it game me other issues, all being driving related. LOL. I know it's a hackneyed complaint, but I do not like the steering of the F3X cars.

When it gets warm, I'm going to have a run with the new 2 series. Hopefully it retains the tight feel of the E9x cars. Truth be told, I wanted a 128i when I bought my E92, but the 1er wasn't available at the time, they didn't have a 328i coupe with red inside either, but the one I got was on the lot. So that's what I got.

I liked driving the 6er, but for a DD, I have to have a back seat that's good for more than grocery bags. The new 6 series is really nice too and the white interior or the chocolate brown one is amazing looking. By the time I decide to let go of my E92, my kids should all be done with college/grad school, or nearly so, and I'll be on the verge of retiring. I may go with a 6er next time round as I doubt I'll need the practicality of having a human sized back seat. It just depends on what I think about the 2 series.

All the best.

PS
Yes, I am a BMW junkie, but I'm not a BMW snob.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

The 6 does really have a sorry excuse of a back row... Reason we picked the F10. The 6 has the best stance on the road, it just looks perfect to me. Especially in white.

The F30 I was given this week when my car was in for inspection I also left me unimpressed. It just seemed like a cheapened down F10 and somehow had a lot of body roll and a weird driving position. Before, when the E90 was running alongside the F10, I thought that the 3 had an old interior (after all, it's very close to my old E85 Z4 that graced the road when the E46 was still out) but I came to realise that I prefer its simplicity over the current 3 series. There's still something about an E46 M3 that I can't put my finger on. It's the Rolex Submariner of cars...

I'm warming up towards the SUVs since I've driven the X6M in a snow driving event last year but became too much of a convertible snob to overlook the E86 with the orange stitching highlights, just goes so well with the PO...you know...


----------



## O2AFAC67

I'll snap a decent interior shot in the next few days... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## tony20009

justbecauseIcan said:


> The 6 does really have a sorry excuse of a back row... Reason *we picked the F10*. The 6 has the best stance on the road, it just looks perfect to me. Especially in white.
> 
> *The F30 I was given this week when my car was in for inspection I also left me unimpressed*. It just seemed like a cheapened down F10 and somehow had a lot of body roll and a weird driving position. Before, when the E90 was running alongside the F10, I thought that the 3 had an old interior (after all, it's very close to my old E85 Z4 that graced the road when the E46 was still out) but I came to realise that I prefer its simplicity over the current 3 series. *There's still something about an E46* M3 that I can't put my finger on. It's the Rolex Submariner of cars...
> 
> *I'm warming up towards the SUVs* since I've driven the X6M in a snow driving event last year but became too much of a convertible snob to overlook the E86 with the orange stitching highlights, just goes so well with the PO...you know...


*F10*
I got an F10 to replace the car my ex took in the divorce. It has yet to hit 10K miles. It's going to be around for a very long time. I like it, but not as much as the E92.

*F30*
Have you checked out the the detuned one? The 320i. That car is some serious bang for the buck if you toss the SP, DAP and LP on it, add in navigation, black grills, heated seats and and a sunroof and it'll list around $41K MSRP and you can get a tidy discount off that. (Skip the Premium Package and skip leather.) You'll drive it off the lot for about $37 or $38K or so. It's not a red-light racer (but 0-60 in 6.5 is still quite respectable and about what the old E46 did) unless one slaps a tune (or un-detune it), but it does everything a BMW is good at doing, cornering.

If driving fun is your thing, but you also have to live a normal life, it's one of the best deals going in it's class. It's the room of the old E60 inside, but it's lighter, corners better and is more than fast enough for daily driver use. If I were to consider a sedan as a DD, it's what I'd get. Period. It's the perfect "nice" utility car, and let's face it, that's really what a 3er is. It's a utility car that drives well and offers just the right bit of convenience to make mundane use not feel so humdrum.

*E46*
God, but I still love that body style. I was just talking about it yesterday with my car guy. I especially love how the interior is driver centric. I'm toying with the idea of getting an M3 version and restoring it to glory just for the fun of it. I love the look of that model just that much. I'm not nuts about he frame cracking issue, but I think in a restoration, it could be eliminated.

*SUVs*
If I ever replace my current SUV ('90s era RR), I'll go for something small like the X1. I'm going to be an "empty nester" soon and I really just won't have a need for any sort of large vehicles. Plus, I just don't like trucks. The RR isn't really a truck, but it is, you know? It's big. It rides high. Fuel economy measured in gallons per mile (LOL...I'm exaggerating, but....). It's comfortable as all hell, but so are my other cars, it's just a different kind of comfortable. (Truly some of the best seats I ever encountered were in the 1980s era Peugeot cars. God but you could sit in those things for days. Hell, the seats were better than the rest of the car. Peugeot should have gone into furniture business.)

That X6 has a sort of funky look that's starting to grown on me though. I could see myself driving one, but it's along shot.

I've been keeping my eye open for one of my dream cars to come available....just keeping an eye on where the prices are going and what, if any "drama" might accompany owning one. I'm waiting for my youngest to get through his first year of college before I jump on one, but I'm pretty sure I will when that time arrives.

All the best.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

tony20009 said:


> *F10*
> I got an F10 to replace the car my ex took in the divorce. It has yet to hit 10K miles. It's going to be around for a very long time. I like it, but not as much as the E92.


It's a different beast, nothing better than a well specced out F10 for my usual run between Germany and Switzerland. You can only appreciate its stability and comfort at >200km/h. That's not something most people in this world are still allowed to legally do so I guess the appeal of this type of car will be a different one in other markets. In Australia, for example, I wouldn't even consider it. In Europe, however, it's perfect.



> *F30*
> Have you checked out the the detuned one? The 320i. That car is some serious bang for the buck if you toss the SP, DAP and LP on it, add in navigation, black grills, heated seats and and a sunroof and it'll list around $41K MSRP and you can get a tidy discount off that. (Skip the Premium Package and skip leather.) You'll drive it off the lot for about $37 or $38K or so. It's not a red-light racer (but 0-60 in 6.5 is still quite respectable and about what the old E46 did) unless one slaps a tune (or un-detune it), but it does everything a BMW is good at doing, cornering.


I have not driven all engines, just the service loan car which was an embarrassing 316i with 136hp or so, far too less for a car with that weight. Interior had all extra boxes ticked (other than the bland steering wheel) as far as I could tell but the handling was off to me, not only did it lack power, but it had considerable body roll. I came straight of a Z4 with sports suspension package (daily driver, talking about comfort haha) so that may be a factor, but I recall better handling on the old 3. The 335i F30 I've only driven on ice (on a mountain, was all about xDrive training) so I can't compare it because it was sliding all over the place.

To your prices, that 320i with some extras will roll off the lot for over US$70k in Australia. Not a good deal. As long as I am in this country (I still consider myself a temporary visitor), I will not buy new here. It's just not worth it.



> *E46*
> God, but I still love that body style. I was just talking about it yesterday with my car guy. I especially love how the interior is driver centric. I'm toying with the idea of getting an M3 version and restoring it to glory just for the fun of it. I love the look of that model just that much. I'm not nuts about he frame cracking issue, but I think in a restoration, it could be eliminated.


I used to have a 330i, was a lovely car to drive but it had many issues and high repair bills... that dampened my love. The bigger models still have great styling and the M3 is just a classic... I think it will be loved even more as the years pass.


----------



## tony20009

justbecauseIcan said:


> ...I have not driven all engines, just the service loan car which was an embarrassing 316i with 136hp or so, far too less for a car with that weight. Interior had all extra boxes ticked (other than the bland steering wheel) as far as I could tell but the handling was off to me, not only did it lack power, but it had considerable body roll. I came straight of a Z4 with sports suspension package (daily driver, talking about comfort haha) so that may be a factor, but I recall better handling on the old 3. The 335i F30 I've only driven on ice (on a mountain, was all about xDrive training) so I can't compare it because it was sliding all over the place.
> 
> To your prices, that 320i with some extras will roll off the lot for over US$70k in Australia. Not a good deal. As long as I am in this country (I still consider myself a temporary visitor), I will not buy new here. It's just not worth it. ...


I'd forgot that you are in Oz at the moment. I was writing the prices thinking I'm chatting with another American buyer. My ignorant mistake. Apologies.

Most of the rest of the world get BMW engines we never see here in the U.S. and the 316i is among them. But with an engine of that size, you almost have to get a diesel if you expect to have any torque at all. I guess that's part of why diesels are so popular in Europe too.

I remember learning about the ridiculous prices Aussies pay for cars. You are right, it doesn't make much sense to buy a 130-something hp car for $70K AUD, especially a BMW. The only point of doing that would have to be just to have the roundel since with so few horses, you aren't getting enough oomph to really feel like it's a BMW. BMWs don't have to be super fast to feel right, but they need more than get-up-and-go than 130-ish hp can provide.

But truly, as a U.S. customer, I have to tell you I wouldn't ever buy any sort of car Down Under. Even after adjusting for exchange rates, cars just cost way, way too much down there.

All the best.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I have actually given you the price in USD already, AUD we'd be talking in the 80s. There's a luxury car tax and some other taxes here that spoil the fun. BMW M5 costs AU$246.000 that's all I have to say, compare to 100ish k in America an you're on. 

The badge does get more cred here than it deserves (as a function of the inflated price) but I still see it as a German would. 

Bought a used E85 Z4 with 50k km (30k miles) here after I knew I was going to study for a Masters degree, cost over $30k and a lot for full comprehensive insurance / yearly on-road costs (because of my age)...that same car would cost a fraction of that in Germany and it already spoils the fun. Same for the US. It's just a massive joke.

I'll be back to Europe one day and hold back for now. This topic always makes me mad sooner or later.


----------



## Tag Mac

justbecauseIcan said:


> I used to have a 330i, was a lovely car to drive but it had many issues and high repair bills... that dampened my love. The bigger models still have great styling and the M3 is just a classic... I think it will be loved even more as the years pass.


What went wrong. I love the idea of a 335i but reliability is poor as is most BMW 3 series. The 330i is supposed to be the more solid of the range but still without problems. I may just give up on them and go for something build well such as the Lexus mentioned above.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Tag Mac said:


> What went wrong. I love the idea of a 335i but reliability is poor as is most BMW 3 series. The 330i is supposed to be the more solid of the range but still without problems. I may just give up on them and go for something build well such as the Lexus mentioned above.


It's about an E46, the newer model BMWs were all fine - that was the only lemon I've owned. I can't recall it all, various sensors failed, alternator failed, ICV blocked, crank case ventilation valve defect, fuel system issues so I had the filter/regulator replaced (the pump was also sometimes audible at start up), power steering died (big deal), suspension bushings died (at 65k km / 40k miles), DSC problem, engine check light faulty, start up shudder, DISA valve rattling on its way out, coolant expansion tank exploded and whatever else I forgot... Sold it at 80.000km / 50k miles with everything fixed before.

The E85 Z4 had a broken aircon control module replaced just recently (did it myself in 20mins with an ordered the part via eBay from the US, OEM part for $100 plus $70 shipping, got quoted $1020 for the part plus $200 installation from an aircon place here where I had the fault pin pointed down to the module, glorious! still had to bring it in for programming) and a couple belts (alternator/aircon compressor belt) replaced at 60.000km/37k miles as part of Inspection I last week.

The E90 had a broken headlight module after a year or so of ownership. That's it.

F10 & E60 were fault free but heard horror stories about other E60s, I believe pre facelift are trouble. Was right about the time when a lot of new tech stuff was introduced and probably not tried and tested enough. I believe that has been taken care of in post 2007 models.

I don't think newer models will be trouble, just the electronics will be a nightmare many years down the track when they start to fail as there's nothing you can do with a bit of knowledge... it all has to be installed and then programmed. The engine bay is so tidy now that there's not much you can access anyway.


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> I'll snap a decent interior shot in the next few days...
> Best,
> Ron


Snapped a couple of the interior this evening...





A little earlier...


----------



## Chester Daniel

BMW 435ix


----------



## zaxsingh

Have owned each of the Gen 1 to Gen 4 Honda Preludes since my student days and stopped (kept, still have it) the Gen 4. Wonderful cars even if at other times I need to drive my station wagon (Volvo V70), or SUV (Lexus RX).

Dream car that could knock off the 'Lude off its pedestal? Perhaps only a current model Nissan GTR.


----------



## tony20009

zaxsingh said:


> Have owned each of the Gen 1 to Gen 4 Honda Preludes since my student days and stopped (kept, still have it) the Gen 4. Wonderful cars even if at other times I need to drive my station wagon (Volvo V70), or SUV (Lexus RX).
> 
> Dream car that could knock off the 'Lude off its pedestal? Perhaps only a current model Nissan GTR.


I love Preludes! I think if I had one, I would only swap it out for another Accord coupe ('89) or an Acura NSX.

I only switched to BMW after my '89 Accord coupe was "liberated" from my tyranny in 1993. I loved that Accord, but I didn't know when I bought it that it was among the most commonly and most easily stolen cars. I know it's nice to have "stuff" that's on "top 10" lists, but the list of the top 10 most often stolen cars is one list I would just as soon avoid. LOL.

I got my first BMW in 1993. It was an 318i 6MT sedan in white over taupe vinyl. It had two options: heated seats and a sunroof. That car made me fall in love with the 3 series. That car was my DD for nearly 160K miles until 2007 when I bought my E92. The only thing that ever went South on that car was the driver's side fog lamp wiring. I never bothered to have it fixed. I gave the car to a relative and it's twice since been handed down/around to other youngsters in the family. I'm told it's still going strong, cheap to own and nothing's broken. By that measure, it may be the best car I ever have or ever will buy.

I still have a fond place in my heart for the E36 model series. I probably would still have that car aside from the fact I just wanted to treat myself to something new. I still see them here and there around D.C.

All the best.

A nice, old car that runs well, isn't falling apart, and that's paid for is the nicest kind of car one can have.
- tony20009


----------



## zaxsingh

Tony, nice to see at least someone on here who has love for 'em 'ludes. And yes, perhaps if Honda still made the NSX new, then that will be the car to replace the Prelude.

Speaking of which, back in 1990 (or was it 91?), when the first NSX came to Aussie shores, my dealer in Sydney calls me up on my birthday and says "I have a nice lil baby for you try... If you can get here soon you'd be a lucky fella". I knew what it was, as about a month earlier at the Sydney International Motor Show in Dec I had expressed interest in Japan's first supercar (and one to break the 100k AUD barrier).

As I arrived at the dealership with my GF, they were just unloading a beautiful red NSX. The car had just returned from the DMV after it's type-inspection was now certified Aussie road-worthy! Imagine, this was going to be the first certified road test on Aussie roads!!

We (the salesman & I, unfortunately the GF had to enjoy a 45 min lounge around the showroom) too the car for a spin thru the back roads of some Sydney suburbs. At the traffic lights going down from Roselle just before going up the beautiful Gladesville Bridge we encountered a 911 and I remember the salesman saying to me "show him". I was surprised as it was a new car and here was a salesman telling me to do a road race!! Anyway, the second the lights turned green, both the Porsche driver and I floored it and I remember by the time we reached the top of the bridge, the 911 was visible in my rear view mirror! That car was super light and drove like a Civic!

I was on the verge of putting down a down payment on the AUD180k car but some devil inside me made me not do it. A few months later the Aussie economy crashed, I lost my job and soon afterwards moved to UK to "might as well go travel a bit". But that's a story for the travel blogs....


----------



## Mediocre

Traded in the wife's E53 for a GMC Yukon. I was worried that we would miss it, as I have missed the 335 since getting rid of it for the Mazda.....but this is not the case. The Yukon has more room, it has already gone longer without any issues than the X5 ever did, and the 4WD/V8 Yukon gets the job done well enough. I miss the 335, but I do not miss the costly problems. I do not miss the X5....or the problems lol.

I still have my E34 M, but I am on the fence on whether or not I want to fix it again or just give up on it.

I really *wanted* to be a BMW enthusiast. The performance that you get in a sedan is a GREAT combination for a professional family man that is still a car enthusiast. Their inability to hold up to modifications or miles without loads of regular, costly repairs just turned me off. I think I would have been more accepting of the issues if they were a bit less regular. Down for repairs every 3 months or less has just turned me off.

I wish some of the American car companies offered more worthy sedans for discussion in the same conversation as BMW, Audi, and Mercedes.

It looks like I may be stuck in the Mazda as a mediocre compromise or giving up and just getting a nice truck.


----------



## Maz710

BMW 3/4series


----------



## tony20009

Mediocre said:


> Traded in the wife's E53 for a GMC Yukon. I was worried that we would miss it, as *I have missed the 335 since getting rid of it for the Mazda*.....but this is not the case. The Yukon has more room, it has already gone longer without any issues than the X5 ever did, and the 4WD/V8 Yukon gets the job done well enough. * I miss the 335, but I do not miss the costly problems.* I do not miss the X5....or the problems lol.
> 
> I still have my E34 M, but I am on the fence on whether or not I want to fix it again or just give up on it.
> 
> I really *wanted* to be a BMW enthusiast. The performance that you get in a sedan is a GREAT combination for a professional family man that is still a car enthusiast. *Their inability to hold up to modifications or miles without loads of regular, costly repairs just turned me off.* I think *I would have been more accepting of the issues if they were a bit less regular.* Down for repairs every 3 months or less has just turned me off.
> 
> I wish *some of the American car companies offered more worthy sedans for discussion in the same conversation as BMW, Audi, and Mercedes.*
> 
> It looks like I may be stuck in the Mazda as a mediocre compromise or giving up and just getting a nice truck.


Sorry to hear you are had so many issues with your 335i. I will grant that the HPFP and turbo waste gate issues are a PITA, but even those issues only affected 5% of the cars having the N54/N55 motor.

I don't personally know how BMW motors take to engine and suspension enhancements. I haven't modified mine. I've swapped out my wheels and tinted the windows, but that's it. Out of curiosity, do you know of any cars that, after having had engine enhancements, are as carefree as if they hadn't been modified? The only "tune" I can think of for a BMW that might have no real impact is the de-de-tuning of the N20 motor found in the US version of the F30 320i. Since that motor is exactly the same as the N20 found in the F30 328i, it seems plausible that undoing the factory de-tune may have no ill affect on maintenance, durability and carefree-ness.

The Cadillac ATS seems like a very comparable car to the MB, Audi and BMW alternatives. At least that was my take on it when I gave one a brief test run that allowed me to judge what it's like in a daily driving scenario. It may not be quite as good as the F30 on the track, but then I'm not going to the track these days like I did in years gone by, so, for me, it's a bit of a moot point whether it is or isn't better in an all out performance scenario. The styling isn't my taste, but that's a personal preference thing not a performance/reliability/durability thing. I don't know if the ATS platform or motor are/will be deployed in other GM brand models.

The e34 is among the most elegant looking BMWs to my eye, but then the 5er, save for the E60, has always been a smart looking car. FWIW, it may be worth at least keeping in good running order. I have an '86 MB sedan that my parents gave me as a wedding gift. Back in the day, it was our "nice car." Later, if fell into disuse. I kept it anyway. It turned out to be a great car for my kids to use to learn to drive and to use until I bought them their own cars. It's managed to endure my first two kids' use and it's serving my youngest just fine these days. None of them seem to mind/have minded driving it. (I guess that's just as well since I didn't offer them an alternative other than public transportation, bikes and walking. LOL.) I would suggest that if you are going to fix it again, that you do so just to get it back to original --- within reason -- stock condition rather than leaving performance mods on it.

All the best.


----------



## 93EXCivic

It isn't classy (with it's green wheels or lime green Grumpy cat hates your stick figure family bumper sticker), it isn't the fastest thing in the world or luxurious in any way but I wouldn't sell it for anything. I am planning on a roll bar at the end of this year and start doing time trials with it.


----------



## Mediocre

tony20009 said:


> Sorry to hear you are had so many issues with your 335i. I will grant that the HPFP and turbo waste gate issues are a PITA, but even those issues only affected 5% of the cars having the N54/N55 motor.
> 
> I don't personally know how BMW motors take to engine and suspension enhancements. I haven't modified mine. I've swapped out my wheels and tinted the windows, but that's it. Out of curiosity, do you know of any cars that, after having had engine enhancements, are as carefree as if they hadn't been modified? The only "tune" I can think of for a BMW that might have no real impact is the de-de-tuning of the N20 motor found in the US version of the F30 320i. Since that motor is exactly the same as the N20 found in the F30 328i, it seems plausible that undoing the factory de-tune may have no ill affect on maintenance, durability and carefree-ness.
> 
> The Cadillac ATS seems like a very comparable car to the MB, Audi and BMW alternatives. At least that was my take on it when I gave one a brief test run that allowed me to judge what it's like in a daily driving scenario. It may not be quite as good as the F30 on the track, but then I'm not going to the track these days like I did in years gone by, so, for me, it's a bit of a moot point whether it is or isn't better in an all out performance scenario. The styling isn't my taste, but that's a personal preference thing not a performance/reliability/durability thing. I don't know if the ATS platform or motor are/will be deployed in other GM brand models.
> 
> The e34 is among the most elegant looking BMWs to my eye, but then the 5er, save for the E60, has always been a smart looking car. FWIW, it may be worth at least keeping in good running order. I have an '86 MB sedan that my parents gave me as a wedding gift. Back in the day, it was our "nice car." Later, if fell into disuse. I kept it anyway. It turned out to be a great car for my kids to use to learn to drive and to use until I bought them their own cars. It's managed to endure my first two kids' use and it's serving my youngest just fine these days. None of them seem to mind/have minded driving it. (I guess that's just as well since I didn't offer them an alternative other than public transportation, bikes and walking. LOL.) I would suggest that if you are going to fix it again, that you do so just to get it back to original --- within reason -- stock condition rather than leaving performance mods on it.
> 
> All the best.


My poor N54/335 seemed to have every possible "common problem" that comes up when you do a search on any BMW forum for the topic. HPFP, Wastegate, Water Pump, Leaking oil filter housing, leaking rear axle (the car was never raced or put on a sticky tire), and electrical gremlins with the door lock actuators.

I have been fortunate to have owned and modified many vehicles. Unless you go "extreme", I am use to basic modifications (exhaust, intake upgrade, tune, etc...) having no real impact to dependability or required maintenance. My GTO with extensive engine modifications had fewer issues than my 335 or my wife's E53.

I must admit though, my N54 with downpipes, exhaust, intake, and a JB4 was outstanding fun to drive! 400hp on tap and 30 MPG highway still astonishes me.

The ATS is a car that I do not know terribly much about. I will look into it. I have always viewed everything Cadillac (aside from the V line) as a relatively boring, comfortable ride.

My E34 has been my frustration for the evening lol. I just came in from trying to fix the rear self leveling suspension. It is great fun to drive, and I find the looks timeless and classy. God willing it will be in my shop for many years to come!


----------



## Toothbras

^^^ buy a Honda, problem solved

I've owned 3 and put at least 200k on each one of them with no issues other than the recommended maintenance.


----------



## CSG

I've owned a variety of vehicles over the years but have been driving a Lexus Land Cruiser for the past three years. Living in Idaho and having a family, it makes for a nice vehicle but it's not all that fun to drive (unless you're on a lousy road or snow). I'd rather be driving a nice two-seater sports car again but that will have to wait another three or four years until the kids are grown.


----------



## Split Second

2012 Audi Avant. Most enjoyable car I've owned to date.


----------



## Mediocre

Toothbras said:


> ^^^ buy a Honda, problem solved
> 
> I've owned 3 and put at least 200k on each one of them with no issues other than the recommended maintenance.


My Lexus serves that purpose. 22 years old, runs great.

The problem is that I am an automotive enthusiast. I enjoy having something a bit more fun to drive on my 30 miles each way everyday. That is one thing that Honda misses on. I know, I currently have an 07 Accord sitting in the driveway lol. I expected more from the V-Tec V6.


----------



## frediiii

93EXCivic said:


> It isn't classy (with it's green wheels or lime green Grumpy cat hates your stick figure family bumper sticker), it isn't the fastest thing in the world or luxurious in any way but I wouldn't sell it for anything. I am planning on a roll bar at the end of this year and start doing time trials with it.
> 
> View attachment 1414354


better get stiffer anti-roll bars instead of a roll bar 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mediocre said:


> The problem is that I am an automotive enthusiast. I enjoy having something a bit more fun to drive on my 30 miles each way everyday. That is one thing that Honda misses on. I know, I currently have an 07 Accord sitting in the driveway lol. I expected more from the V-Tec V6.


Honestly Honda used to make reliable cars that were also fun but it has been a downward spiral since the end of the Integra and EK chassis Civic. I currently have a '99 Si which is my daily driver but my next car is either going to be a V70R/ 850R or XJ8 or XK8 or Saab 9-3.


----------



## 93EXCivic

frediiii said:


> better get stiffer anti-roll bars instead of a roll bar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Time trials require a roll bar and harnesses but yeah it is also getting new bushings and Integra Type-R anti-roll (or sway) bars.


----------



## O2AFAC67

frediiii said:


> better get stiffer anti-roll bars instead of a roll bar


Well, the problem is every time a modification is considered and installed a new one comes along and then that one has to be added and then another... :roll: Look what happened when I started doing all that stuff to my Caddy... ;-)
Best,
Ron

*Before...*


*After...*


----------



## tony20009

So you know when I clicked on the link to your post, it came up in my browser window just perfectly. I saw the text and all of the first pic. I then scrolled down and saw the second and damn near fell out of my chair laughing!

I'm still having a good laugh as I write this with laughing-tears blurring my visions. LOL.

Nice post.

All the best.



O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, the problem is every time a modification is considered and installed a new one comes along and then that one has to be added and then another... :roll: Look what happened when I started doing all that stuff to my Caddy... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> *Before...*
> 
> 
> *After...*


----------



## zed073

BMW 135i
1971 Z28


----------



## tony20009

Maz710 said:


> BMW 3/4series





Mediocre said:


> ...
> 
> I still have my E34 M, but I am on the fence on whether or not I want to fix it again or just give up on it.


If I were to say there's one car I missed out on buying, ever, it'd be this one.

7 Reasons Why You Need To Own A BMW E46 M3 - YouTube

All the best.


----------



## zed073

tony20009 said:


> If I were to say there's one car I missed out on buying, ever, it'd be this one.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why You Need To Own A BMW E46 M3 - YouTube
> 
> All the best.


Drove my son's E46 M3 and yes it is an awesome car!

But his 1973 Camaro Type LT Z28 is also a blast to drive (450hp)


----------



## Toothbras

93EXCivic said:


> Honestly Honda used to make reliable cars that were also fun but it has been a downward spiral since the end of the Integra and EK chassis Civic. I currently have a '99 Si which is my daily driver but my next car is either going to be a V70R/ 850R or XJ8 or XK8 or Saab 9-3.


Depends what you're going for, as far as recent models my 2006 Civic hit 255k and I sold it, never had a single issue. Traded it for a 2012 Odyssey which now has 105k and have had nothing but good luck (knocking on wood....). I know a lot of you want performance, but as far as a reliable and practical everyday driver you really can't beat Hondas from a value perspective. Plus the interior is wayyyy nicer than the Chrysler and Toyota vans we looked at for relatively the same pricepoint except, just a bonus it has better resale value to boot.


----------



## Nokie

My 2004 Acura commute car has 180k on the clock and runs like a Swiss watch. Great bang for the buck


----------



## Cannonball

VW Hatchbacks


----------



## Mediocre

Nokie said:


> My 2004 Acura commute car has 180k on the clock and runs like a Swiss watch. Great bang for the buck


A more accurate statement would be that it runs like a Japanese watch :-d


----------



## Nokie

This will be added to the fun factor soon-


----------



## darkdream

I drive a S2000 and a Lexus IS350. I am looking to purchase a third car (a 991s or a R8) when I finish graduate school.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

991 is a stunning car, you will get very involved after driving it and as good as the R8 is, I don't think it is on the same level.


----------



## tony20009

darkdream said:


> I drive a* S2000* and a Lexus IS350. I am looking to purchase a third car (a 991s or a R8) when I finish graduate school.


Now that's a really sweet car!


----------



## tony20009

Nokie said:


> This will be added to the fun factor soon-
> 
> View attachment 1424500


That's a pretty motor. I have no idea what motor it is. Looks like a V-something, perhaps a slant 6?

My DD is a 2007 car and I've opened the hood on my own accord twice since 2007. LOL

So, what is that?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nokie said:


> This will be added to the fun factor soon-
> 
> View attachment 1424500


*Everybody* loves skinny block (mouse motor) chevy's! Nothing sounds better with headers than a mouse... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## 93EXCivic

O2AFAC67 said:


> *Everybody* loves skinny block (mouse motor) chevy's! Nothing sounds better with headers than a mouse...
> Best,
> Ron


Except small block Fords....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

It is a 383 V-8 Chevy stroker (350 cubic inch Chevy small block bored .30 over and stroked with a 400 cubic inch crankshaft), full roller motor.

Torque monsters deluxe for a small block configuration.

Going in a 1966 Chevy II Nova, with full IFS, and IRS that only weights 2,900 lbs.

I got to experience this a little while ago as well as part of a project-
McLaren MP4-12C. 
3.8 liter twin turbo charged all aluminum inter-cooled V-6, with 616 bhp and pretty much all carbon fiber and Kevlar. 
Made by Formula 1 McLaren Motors out of England. Basically a refined and street legal version of an F1 car. Insanely fast.









My car hobby is almost as fun as my watch hobby.......yikes!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Nokie

Nice.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Nokie said:


> It is a 383 V-8 Chevy stroker (350 cubic inch Chevy small block bored .30 over and stroked with a 400 cubic inch crankshaft), full roller motor.
> 
> Torque monsters deluxe for a small block configuration.
> 
> Going in a 1966 Chevy II Nova, with full IFS, and IRS that only weights 2,900 lbs.
> 
> !


Nice. A guy I share a workshop with has a 4 door Chevy II it is amazing how small they are (especially compared to the Plymouth Fury III that is there). Where is the IRS coming from? Alloy heads?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane94116

brianshodge said:


> Hard to pick since there's so many different uses. My Maserati Ghibli for every day commuting, but in terms of sheer fun nothing comes close to my F Type.


I LOVE my Audi S5. 2011 so it has the naturally aspirated V8. Lately I've been seeing a lot of the Ghibli around town and after seeing the price on a commercial told my gf I might want to check it out. How do u like the Ghibli? Is it a keeper or something to just pass the time?


----------



## Shane94116

I work in an extremely affluent part of Orange County so I get to see a lot of cars everyday that most only read about, but that said I'm still waiting to see a Pagani Zonda or Spyker... If anyone has seen them in person let me know your thoughts please...


----------



## tony20009

Shane94116 said:


> I work in an extremely affluent part of Orange County so I get to see a lot of cars everyday that most only read about, but that said I'm still waiting to see a Pagani Zonda or Spyker... If anyone has seen them in person let me know your thoughts please...


Zonda spotted: Surrey, UK, 2010. Never seen one since.

All the best.


----------



## zaxsingh

Shane94116 said:


> I work in an extremely affluent part of Orange County so I get to see a lot of cars everyday that most only read about, but that said I'm still waiting to see a Pagani Zonda or Spyker... If anyone has seen them in person let me know your thoughts please...


I was visiting Southern Cali in Dec 13 / Jan 14 .... Did see a lot of exotic cars but none in the Zonda or Spyker category.

BTW, I understand the latest quake a couple of days back, was centered there ... Shane you guys alright?


----------



## Nokie

> Nice. A guy I share a workshop with has a 4 door Chevy II it is amazing how small they are (especially compared to the Plymouth Fury III that is there). Where is the IRS coming from? Alloy heads?


All IRS/IFS comes custom from Chris Alston's Chassisworks. 9" rearend with 3.50 gears (Driven by a modified 2004R 4speed auto with 32% overdrive) on 16" wheels and power disc brakes with cross-drilled and vented 12.5" ceramic rotors all the way around. (Like buying 3 Pateks just for the braking system.........)

Motor has ported/polished/decked Edelbrock aluminum heads with 2.02 intake valves, Crane roller rockers, and Crane roller cam, among other things.

Programmable custom EFI unit will sit up top.

Drag racers in the late 60's and 70's loved these cars because they are small, light, unibody design, so not allowing alot of chassis flex.

They really hook-up, and if set up right could turn 10's all day, ever day.

Mine is going to tour, and auto-cross, so it needs to turn like a new car as well as have old guy comforts, but still go as fast as humanly possible, as you never get too old for that........


----------



## Wellington

Just picked up a 2014 Subaru wrx. Loving it so far. It was the most car I can afford right now. My dad has a 2012 Audi s4. I hope an s4/5 is in my future.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

You will love your WRX when winter comes back. Subaru's all wheel drive can tackle almost all weather conditions, so this will come in handy in a few months.


----------



## Shane94116

zaxsingh said:


> I was visiting Southern Cali in Dec 13 / Jan 14 .... Did see a lot of exotic cars but none in the Zonda or Spyker category.
> 
> BTW, I understand the latest quake a couple of days back, was centered there ... Shane you guys alright?


All good here, but it was an interesting night. It's crazy feeling the ground move, each time I think I'm going crazy


----------



## jackinthebenz

O2AFAC67 said:


> Just one particular vehicle, please..
> Best,
> Ron


Next to watches, I have always had an interest in cars&#8230;am now driving a silver Mercedes sl550,
best car I ever owned! Impractical, poor gas milage, yep, but driving it is the most fun you can have
with your clothes on.


----------



## -endo-

Blue, Straight-6, Twin Turbo's seem to be the preference in my house 










My 32 GT-R probably not to everyone's taste, but it's served me well over the years  
Practical enough for my needs, i've moved house with it twice, got too work in heavy snow and hasn't aged too badly for a car launched 25 years ago!










and it gives me something to do in my free time


----------



## Skippy4000

-endo- said:


> Blue, Straight-6, Twin Turbo's seem to be the preference in my house 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 32 GT-R probably not to everyone's taste, but it's served me well over the years
> Practical enough for my needs, i've moved house with it twice, got too work in heavy snow and hasn't aged too badly for a car launched 25 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it gives me something to do in my free time


That's a beauty!!


----------



## Mediocre

R32 GT-R is one of my top 5 favorite vehicles of all time, thanks for posting! It is gorgeous!!! I wish they were more readily available in the US


----------



## -endo-

Thanks guys 
Glad there's some fans of Godzilla lol. Though ill admit I've been trying to man math replacing it with a Maserati a Gran Turismo since I need a dirty V8 soundtrack in my life. 

Well it won't be long till they start flooding the market after August (to an extent) once the cars are 25 years old. I know there's a fair few people speculating & hiding early 32's away for export to the US once they're legal, but that also means a lot of over priced rust buckets will be shipped over.


----------



## Mediocre

-endo- said:


> Thanks guys
> Glad there's some fans of Godzilla lol. Though ill admit I've been trying to man math replacing it with a Maserati a Gran Turismo since I need a dirty V8 soundtrack in my life.
> 
> Well it won't be long till they start flooding the market after August (to an extent) once the cars are 25 years old. I know there's a fair few people speculating & hiding early 32's away for export to the US once they're legal, but that also means a lot of over priced rust buckets will be shipped over.


If you happen to run across anybody looking to sell some, legally of course, in the US after they are antique age, send them my way


----------



## justbecauseIcan

The Z4 is my cup of tea but are those GTRs seem to be driven by obnoxious idiots whenever I see one... I am slightly surprised to find that they have a strong following outside of Japan's street racers. 

What is their appeal? Handling, modding potential? They certainly look very dated (and usually come across as the type of cheap car with massive exhausts that aforementioned people elect to buy) - now I guess they are not that cheap after all, if they are that rare?

happy to broaden my horizon


----------



## -endo-

TBH, i think that can be said about almost any marque that there is a certain proportion of owners that leave their common sense/courtesy in the driveway the second they turn the key in the ignition, and you're more likely to remember if someone with a uncommon wannabe race-car cut you up than someone in Audi, BMW etc, especially if its something you're unfamiliar with.
There's old money guys here that own them, just as there are urban gangsta drift tools owning them

but to answer you're question, its all relative  but i've tried to keep it simple.

appeal? (in general)
*history* - the R32 GT-R was homologated as a race car much like the M3 EVO, Delta Integrale etc (back in the days when racing was entertaining) and was successfully campaigned until regulations got changed to stop it winning.
*performance for the money* - its case of pulling the boost restrictor and remap and you've got 400bhp+ to play with. In fact a friend with a 996TT, got his car remapped a few years back because he though my 32 was doing to good a job keeping up despite it being a antique on wheels. 
*handling* - my o/h who owns the Z4 35is (M3 engine, 7-speed DSG and comes stock with all the m-performance you can throw at it) has owned/driven her fair share of performance cars admits that the R32 GT-R is a true drivers car, although tiring if you need to sit on a motorway with a surface left over from WWII
*modability* - modable yes, there's plenty you can do, _not that you should do it_. There are lots of gains to be had if you like tinkering with you car, or just want the enjoyment of being able to work on something that doesn't have a hermetically sealed plastic engine bay. 
*Reliability *- maintained, its a Nissan... maybe a bit more highly strung but its still a Nissan with 4 seats and a fairly decent trunk and if you need to get somewhere you know you will get there.

cheap? 
again, all relative but probably no different price-wise than the price ranges for a E30-E46 M3,

*rock bottom* - a non gt-r shed of a skyline, or dangerously crash damaged (and really shoulnd be on the road).
*cheap* - will get you a GT-R that is falling apart that can impress equally scumbag friends as you "drift" around the supermarket
*fairly expensive *- good enough, v.little surface rust good enough for shows or long term ownership but could be better.
*insane* - concourse/rare, a genuine low mileage, factory fresh Nismo 32 will probably cost as much as a new GT-R or more.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I appreciate that you are clearing these things up for me and others - I never perceived it to be a 400+hp car, just looked like any other old car with a Ravioli can for an exhaust, a bit on the obnoxious side as far as noise levels go and accelerating away from every single light. 

I do agree that this behaviour is not unique to such enthusiast cars but it does seem a fair bit more irritating if it's loud rather than silent and swift. 

Given the fact that I sort of like older cars now (I'm only 23 to put it into perspective - old for me may not be old for others), I am really thinking whether I should invest in an old 911, maybe a 993, what I once considered ugly just oozes style now. I also think that my E85 Z4 gets cooler the older it gets, it is a rare car in Australia and I like how 'pure' it is, although it does have electronic steering, it feels much harder and more mechanical than new cars on the market. I have always appreciated getting back into it no matter what car I drove for comparison. 

I'm a bit scared about high repair bills because I had bad experiences in the past. I would want that old Porsche as a daily driver until I can drop a large amount on a big sedan or whatever will get me through the next decade. Probably not the best idea... but who cares about how good ideas are, right


----------



## -endo-

I think what doesn't help is you're location, OZ being a stone's throw away from Japan makes non GT-R skyline's a more attractive proposition, especially if you go a few years back and the yen was pretty low so 32/33 GTS/GTS-t's could be picked up for a couple of grand if that. 
90% of the looks and for a young p-plater who's been watching FnF its a pretty attractive proposition, unlike here were most insurers won't touch you if you're under 25 with an import, (when i was 28 i could have insured a brand new Murcielago for half the cost of the 32 GT-R :O) or even the states where a federally titled car will cost you the earth :O

I've got a obnoxious exhaust i'll admit :roll: (straight through bar a lame attempt at a resonator), but i do also have equal length front pipes, up rated turbo dump pipes, ported manifold etc. so it makes more sense to keep the bean can than restrict the flow of the exhaust. Especially since its a turbo'd car, better exahust flow means faster spooling of the turbos = better response and a bit more boost.
But... being a sensible sort though i also don't start the car between 10pm-10am, and run a bung to keep the noise below your average diesel for daily running. Hilarious result of that is the Z4 seems insanely loud (35is comes with a sports exhaust as standard), so i know when my better half is coming/going.

anyways...

993's are good shout going by the way their prices have been going, being the last of the air-cooled porsches they've been increasing in value slowly over the years. I've been looking at them from time to time since i'd like a 993 or preferably a 930 as a restoration project, lovely lovely cars.

E85's i could never warm too, (not a topless car fan here), a couple of friends have had them in the past, the E86 is mildly nicer to me, but there's still something about the styling i don't really like (not sure if its the massive headlights, or the proportions of grill vs headlight vs bonnet gap/shape). But then again i walk past an E86 M-Coupe everyday in the carpark at work so the design isn't as fresh as it would be if i didn't see one every day. 

Granted repair bills can be high, it is a risk, Particularly if its an obsolete car as sourcing parts can be painful. That said, there's a lot to be saved working on your own car, plus you get more of an emotional connection if you've done it yourself.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Well, I might have mentioned it earlier but when you really need to get somewhere fast... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## samanator

We had a 2012 Jaguar XK-R coupe, but found we actually like the looks of the two models back XK8 convertible. After six months of hunting we found this with only 27K miles and it actually has a trunk big enough to take a weeks worth of luggage if you enlist the useless back seat. I even received the original stickers for it. Luckily we found this minus the Nav system so it has the full gauge set and proper clock in the center dash. It's been throughly gone over by the local Jaguar expert and should be good for quite a few years.





































We have been looking for a 2008-2009 XJ-R in white to complete the garage. We just like the few years back Jaguars better.

Not the fastest thing I've owned, but probably the best all around combo and truly a stunner.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

that's a nice feel-good-car samanator, welcome to open top motoring!


----------



## samanator

justbecauseIcan said:


> that's a nice feel-good-car samanator, welcome to open top motoring!


Thanks! I failed to mention this my 12th convertible. I always loved these, but my Porsche infatuation always got in the way. We've become big Jaguar fans.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Porsche convertible is not a thing to be ashamed of. 
911 S Cabriolet or the new Boxster are incredibly nice.

I do start to love older roadsters, there's just a level of savoir vivre about them that modern machines cannot quite replicate.

Ever since the Eagle speedster was on Top Gear, I cannot help thinking that it is the best expression of this type of feeling.



samanator said:


> Thanks! I failed to mention this my 12th convertible. I always loved these, but my Porsche infatuation always got in the way. We've become big Jaguar fans.


----------



## samanator

justbecauseIcan said:


> Porsche convertible is not a thing to be ashamed of.
> 911 S Cabriolet or the new Boxster are incredibly nice.
> 
> I do start to love older roadsters, there's just a level of savoir vivre about them that modern machines cannot quite replicate.
> 
> Ever since the Eagle speedster was on Top Gear, I cannot help thinking that it is the best expression of this type of feeling.


Not ashamed, just a little hard edged for my wife. Porsche are made for eating miles at a high rate of speed. Nearly 98% of our driving is short trips locally or lower speed cruising on A1A. Since it needs to be a convertible that makes it a 911 (like the Carrera 4S Cab I sold last summer) or Boxster. Porsche convertibles are a little loud at the 20-40 mph speeds along the shore ( strictly enforced). The Jag is far more civil under these trips.

BTW we found the XJR we were looking for ironically at the Jaguar dealer 3 miles away from the house. It's a 2007 not and 8-9 and very black not the white I prefer, but it is truly a beast.


----------



## samanator

Pics since it did happen. The new ones are nice but like my watches I'm a modern vintage fan. Nothing in the current Jaguar lineup has that vintage look to it. I like the new ones they just don't look like Jaguar's I remember. For some that is good...for my wife and I we currently like these better.


----------



## O2AFAC67

samanator said:


>


Love it. :-! Paint this one white and I'll take it... |>
Best,
Ron


----------



## samanator

O2AFAC67 said:


> Love it. :-! Paint this one white and I'll take it... |>
> Best,
> Ron


I only wish I could find a white one. My preferred color also. I actually had a 94 version of your car.


----------



## O2AFAC67

samanator said:


> I only wish I could find a white one. My preferred color also. I actually had a 94 version of your car.


Yep, I had a black 96 Eldorado also but getting into it after being parked during the Texas Gulf Coast summer can be brutal. My late wife always had new white Sedan Devilles and had easily convinced me that living where we do, white was the only way to go. :-! Came close to pulling the trigger on a white Jaguar saloon a few times for her but never got a round tuit... :roll:


----------



## Nokie

Great Jag pix. My Dad also had the convertible and it was sure sweet for Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Maseman

Though they are known to make frequent shop visits, I enjoy the Range Rover. Driving these bad boys feels like you are driving a tank! Nice and roomy... And has any function you could want- maybe to a fault...


----------



## KXL

Sorry but my preferred ride is the Harley. If I'm forced to take one of our cars then I take the Camaro because it's got the LT-1 engine and 6 speed. If the wife is going with me then I am 99% of the time driving her Lexus RX 350...sigh


----------



## Boatme98

I seem to be into Lincoln's now.
I just bought my 3rd one in three years.
2 Town Cars (sold 1) and now a gorgeous slate green Continental.
The Continental is my 43rd vehicle in 44 years.


----------



## MasterBaker

I prefer my Porsche Cayenne Turbo S over every other vehicle I've ever driven. Bending physics is fun!


----------



## gaopa

I drive what a friend calls, a "trucklet" (neither a car nor a truck, he said).  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## stilo

Thought I'd post a couple pics of my rides. Neither is a favorite as all are fun to drive in their own right.

From top to bottom; 2011 Rolls Royce Ghost, 1995 Corvette Convertible, 1964 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud III, 1961 Lincoln Continental and 2008 BMW M3.


----------



## omegaSMP300

Porsche 911.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I'm thinking a closer look at the special wheels on my Collector's Edition ETC might be appreciated... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## samanator

O2AFAC67 said:


> I'm thinking a closer look at the special wheels on my Collector's Edition ETC might be appreciated... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron


Really, there is a car in this picture. I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Split Second

Yes. Audi A4 Avant S-Line.


----------



## Mediocre

Split Second said:


> Yes. Audi A4 Avant S-Line.


Love the Audi Avants!


----------



## Split Second

Mediocre said:


> Love the Audi Avants!


Thanks - I was fortunate to find one of the last few ones before Audi switched to the Allroad (which I am not a fan of).


----------



## Jason_Lee

Toyota Landcruiser, only vehicle you will ever need.


----------



## JeffW2

My wife and I test drove a Tesla Model S on Monday, and it was fun to drive. She ordered the 85 engine in black with tan leather. 

Jeff


----------



## drhr

Jason_Lee said:


> Toyota Landcruiser, only vehicle you will ever need.


Had one for 8 or nine years, loved everything about it 'cept for the 12 +/- miles to the gallon . . .


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Jason_Lee

drhr said:


> Had one for 8 or nine years, loved everything about it 'cept for the 12 +/- miles to the gallon . . .


i had a 71 FJ40, a 95 Fj80, and my wife now has a 100. They really are the best, it can do anything like a champ. My next vehicle is either and LS460L or a G-Wagen.


----------



## Mediocre

If I could handle the fuel mileage, I would have a Landcruiser right now. I test drove a few and love em. 60+ miles a day average would be painful though.


----------



## hobefabu

I prefer my 02 Land Rover Discovery, go anywhere, do anything and look presentable in the meantime.


----------



## Rades

Bought brand new in 2006 with every option available.. only done 27k miles!


----------



## j_bird1610

I'm driving a mini cooper at the moment. You wont believe how nice it is to drive, just not too practical. Nice fuel economy though. Before that, I had e46 320i BMW which I loved but it drank too much. LOL. If money wasn't an object I would choose the Range Rover for everyday, go anywhere car.


----------



## Cannonball

115,000 on my 2004 VW R32. Stock photo as mine doesn't look as good.


----------



## SpaceView

This is my second one as the first one got totaled a month after I got it (long story). I've had this one nearly two months, delivered from Miami as I wanted the same color and options again. While I was waiting for the insurances to do their things, I ordered an intake and piggyback ECU for it that went on it just a few days after getting it. It's now pushing 205 hp and 218 ft lbs torque at the wheels, and that's before I install the Stage 2 tune into the ECU (good for around 225 hp) or do any exhaust work, or intercooler work. Stock power is 160 hp, 170 ft lbs torque. I have a set of lowering springs sitting here, waiting to go on as well.

As it sits right now with the additional 45 hp, 0-60 times are between 5.3-5.5 sec, and with a rolling start of around 20 mph, I can hang with new 370Zs all day to 100 mph. Not bad at all for a tiny 1365cc motor!


----------



## RobPagNY

BMW ........the ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE.


----------



## thehouse124

2011 Subaru legacy. Great in the maine winters and fast  even got a criminal speeding summence for august whoops.


----------



## charlespe

I am always happy with driving my Honda Civic Hybrid, This site has good articles http://www.solocigars.com/blog/


----------



## Lucky_Craft

I love my Ford F150 4x4


----------



## Mactastic

Any BMW will more than do. I love my 2004 X5 4.8is with it's rather low 68k miles on it. Best SUV I could ever imagine, hands down. I'd kill for an M5 or M6 though.


----------



## shadow102

been driving mazda for the last decade, its always great when a bunch of road race people own a car company. Currently in a mazdaspeed3 that is decently modified


----------



## MHe225

Shane94116 said:


> I work in an extremely affluent part of Orange County so I get to see a lot of cars everyday that most only read about, but that said I'm still waiting to see a Pagani Zonda or Spyker... If anyone has seen them in person let me know your thoughts please...


Maybe you should plan a trip to Texas ;-) 
I have seen a Zonda while zipping around on my motorbike in the TX Hill Country near Austin. Wasn't carrying a camera, plus, we were both enjoying spirited rides / drives, so you have to take my word for it.

I was carrying a camera at the Cars & Coffee "around the corner" from where we live and saw this:























Back on topic: I'm quite (eh, make that very) happy with my Mk.V GTI. The car(s) in my budget that I really want as daily drivers are, unfortunately, not available in the US, e.g. VW Passat Variant TDi*, VW GTD*, VW Tiguan TDi*, ..... (equivalent offerings from Audi are fine too, be it a wee bit too pricey for daily drivers). Keeping my fingers crossed that the GTD does indeed make it States side mid '16 and that my GTI doesn't give up before then (105K miles and counting).

* 6-speed manual


----------



## Inca Bloc

During the summer it's usually this one, during the winter i drive anonymous in a 3-series...


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Well, between my '09 Cooper S Clubman and my lady's 2000 Accord V6 (aka "the Dirtbird") I prefer the MINI. It's a great car, but I don't love it like I loved my 2004 R32. That car was special. If I could assemble a preferred stable from my ownership history it would be the R32 and my dear departed '02 Double Can Tacoma TRD 4x4. 

When the Dirtbird expires we'll be looking at an A3 or Golf in diesel flavor. Better half desperately wants a Tesla. So do I, but student loans are a byatch. When the MINI's number is up it'll be Golf R time, with a stop and a think in the Raptor aisle of my local Ford store.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Besides the 110 I also have a 2006 Cooper S with Dinan upgrades. I brought her back from Europe with me (along with the Landy) and was lucky to make it to Mini United in '07 and '09 while living overseas. She's been tracked on Zandvoort, Silverstone, and the Nürburgring, as well as having regular Autobahn romps. She's a great little hobby car and is a blast on the mountain roads here in Appalachia.


----------



## BigHen

Currently drive an elderly Mitsubishi Monterto sport. Not a trendy option, I know, but it fulfills all the requirements for driving in El Salvador.
Four wheel drive and good ground clearance, for flooded or unmade roads.
Old and battered to reduce chance of armed robbery at traffic signals.
Japanese and agricultural, so its easy to keep running.

In the UK I drove an old shape Volvo S60 low pressure turbo. Again not trendy,but outstandingly comfortable for someone my size - way better than an Audi or Beemer. It also had an excellent winter pack with heated everything.

In between those two, I lived in Malaysia and had as Perodua Myvi. Yeah, really.

Andy H


----------



## wtma

VW Scirocco when I have enough money to get it. Been driving a KIA All New Rio for almost 2yrs, may want to flip it for KIA Sportage or Nissan Juke next year.


----------



## zaxsingh

BigHen said:


> In between those two, I lived in Malaysia and had as Perodua Myvi. Yeah, really.
> 
> Andy H


Hmmm ... you in a Myvi??


----------



## BigHen

zaxsingh said:


> Hmmm ... you in a Myvi??


Yes, it must have been pretty entertaining watching me get in and out - but there was actually plenty of room once I was inside (although no one could use the back seat!)
We lived on Penang, which is a small island, so it didn't usually have to go very far.


----------



## zaxsingh

Did a project up there near Komtar. Nice island. Great food!


----------



## Brankrupt

My two cars purchases this year.

Bentley Continental GT









Mercedes C63 AMG 507









Edit: to the observant people: yes I am wearing the same shorts.


----------



## Josh Dollins

I owned a ford Fusion for awhile which loaded is a nice car and currently an Impala also nice when loaded with options.


----------



## frpedersen7

Bought an Audi A3(wifey car, girly, small blabla i know) from 2008 a couple of years ago, first car I ever owned and I gotta admit, I'm pretty happy - got it somewhat cheap and in my opinon it's quite a nice car to be your first car.. 

Still thinking about an upgrade though, just hard to find a decent, affordable A5 when you are picky..


----------



## Tagdevil

Truck: my 2007 Toyota 4Runner Sport V8. Perfect in every way.
Car: I'd really like an Audi A6


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JurassicJet

Love cars. Not enough money no matter what when it comes to cars. Would like to try them all.

Traded in my wife's Buick Enclave for a brand new Hyundai Santa Fe with the 2.0 Turbo. That's right, a Hyundai. Best dang car I have owned yet. Rides better and is way more comfortable than the boat...ermmm....Buick that we traded in. Took Mazdas, BMW X5 and X3, Subaru Outback (yuck when it comes to refinement) along with Dodge Journey (rode like a lumber wagon), GMC Terrain and some Toyotas for a drive before buying the Hyundai.

I drive a GMC 4x4 truck. Would love to get a new one but gas mileage on the next truck is going to be a big selling point for me. That is, unless I sell the boat and no longer require a huge towing capacity or 4 wheel drive to pull it out of slippery boat ramps. Then, maybe I would go buy a Santa Fe for me too..


----------



## RotorRonin

Preferred choice: BMW M3

What I actually drive: '96 Accord.


----------



## Mediocre

As much as I enjoy fun cars....I am leaning towards picking up a good, beater truck now lol


----------



## Crate410

Always drove large american muscle sedans (Lotsa power, little monies, no headaches)... Then I bought an Audi... Didn't know what driving felt like till the damn Audi. lol.


----------



## SubVette

Preferred Choice Lexus RC350 

Own 08 Corvette Convertible Z51
14 Harley Heritage
Lease Honda CRV because of the Vette and bike
Wifey drives RAV 4


----------



## Justin94

Current: Jaguar S Type

Huge BMW fan though. Would love anything between a 2-7 series.


----------



## bigclive2011

German for quality, Italian for style and heart!!

In fact Italian for watches as well!!


----------



## Boricua1

Currently driving: 2014 Toyota Venza XLE AWD (mostly got it for the wife)
2010 Ford Mustang GT with cold air intake and straight exhaust pipes (not my car, my buddy is deployed si he left me his car)

Used to drive: 2003 VW GTI 1.8T with 3" turbo back exhaust, cold air intake, 2.5" turbo piping, Blow off valve, and a few other mods.
2012 Dodge Journey (traded it for the Venza)

Planning on getting one of the following:
Mitsubishi Evolution
2006+ VW GTI 2.0T
2002+ BMW M3
2002+ Audi A4 1.8T

Dream car: 2001 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R


----------



## The Woodman

Right now in winter, my 2013 Honda Ridgeline. It's a really good vehicle rides and handles pretty good, loads of room for family. I've got some nerve damaged feet, so it carries my mobility scooter in the back. The bad? The voice control is the worst!

When the weather gets better, my 2013 BMW 335is Cabriolet. Mineral White w Coral Red int. Best car I've ever had, and I've had 2004 M3, this is more refined and darn near as quick, and a 2011 MB E350 Cab, it was nice, but, it's not a BMW


----------



## 69mach351

I generally try to drive newer, domestic vehicles. I love a lot of the other offerings, but in my business driving domestic will never turn away clients and driving foreign has before.


----------



## Mediocre

I have a keen interest in a double cab 4WD Toyota Tundra at the moment


----------



## justbecauseIcan

69mach351 said:


> I generally try to drive newer, domestic vehicles. I love a lot of the other offerings, but in my business driving domestic will never turn away clients and driving foreign has before.


what do you sell? Guns and chewing tobacco?


----------



## Will3020

Lexus IS350 FSport


----------



## SubVette

14 CRV EXL w NAV
12 RAV 4 
14 Harley Heritage
08 Corvette Convertible

I have the cars I want to drive. Will likely sell the Vette and CRV and get me a 2016 MX5 and/or RC350 when they become used cars at some point.

My Bucket list car...


----------



## boomersooner

I am a HUGE BMW enthusiast. I only really like the M cars. I have been driving M3's for the past 10 years so I guess you could say I am addicted.

Here is my current M3...I don't keep my cars stock as you can see

DSC_0173 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

side m3 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

Here is one of me and my girlfriend on our favorite driving road, The Tail of the Dragon.
402977 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Rades

Daily driver:










Weekend car:


----------



## joepac

Another Lexus IS. Mine is a 2010 IS 350 Luxury Package:




























Perfect balance of power, Looks, luxury and reliability!


----------



## S_Axelrod

I daily drive a 2014 Porsche 981. I was quite surprised at how well she handles in the snow with winter tires on. I was actually on the fence (with Porsche in general) before I got it, ended up falling in love with the car after a test drive and went for it.

Here is a shot of her done up in Martini Racing livery the day I picked her up from the install:


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## omegaSMP300

2013 DB9 for me.


----------



## buntokomuller

vintage car


----------



## chefmhf

1965 Austin Healey 3000 Mk. III

Bought in horrendous shape in 1988. Can't sell it now. My daughter would kill me!


----------



## ShakeyJake

Certainly...........





The last one is a failed 'watch on the steering wheel' photo that focused on the road not the watch. Found a use for it at last!


----------



## bronxbomber252

For me, there is absolutely nothing like a great handling, balanced RWD sports car... Currently my modified 2001 Honda S2000 fills that role.


----------



## Mediocre

I forgot how much I enjoyed my old E34 until I got it back on the road this evening


----------



## EduardoCoimbraRamos

Mediocre said:


> I forgot how much I enjoyed my old E34 until I got it back on the road this evening


I own 2 pristine E34's great cars!


----------



## Mediocre

EduardoCoimbraRamos said:


> I own 2 pristine E34's great cars!


Outstanding!!!! Details?!?!?!


----------



## Gunnar_917

bronxbomber252 said:


> For me, there is absolutely nothing like a great handling, balanced RWD sports car... Currently my modified 2001 Honda S2000 fills that role.


hahaha love the tyrerack advert

by the way are those Falken's 615 you have on there? I'm taking a guess going off the tread block. If I'm right, I'm going to be really worried about myself!


----------



## bronxbomber252

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha love the tyrerack advert
> 
> by the way are those Falken's 615 you have on there? I'm taking a guess going off the tread block. If I'm right, I'm going to be really worried about myself!


The Tire Rack banner is required for national level SCCA Autocross in the US, since they sponsor the events... As for tires, the Falken 615's have really been out classed by other tires over the past 6 years. I currently run Dunlop Direzza Z2's (pictured) but have also run the older Dunlop Z1*, and Hankook RS3 in the past.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

My daily driver. I absolutely love it. My previous was coupe. Living in California (bay area) I get quite a lot of top down time. 







Wifey's daily driver. With the kiddo being off at school, it's nice to be able to drive a 'fun' car and not have to worry about shuttling a load of people around. The Z3 is fun to drive but not anywhere in the same league as my 911.


----------



## MLJinAK

Toyota Tundra!


----------



## Crunchy

Ideally Mercedes, but my daily is bmw for corporate reasons.


----------



## ludfan

I don't change my cars very often - but most recently, a year ago. I upgraded to a used 2011 Mercedes-Benz S350.


----------



## Gunnar_917

bronxbomber252 said:


> The Tire Rack banner is required for national level SCCA Autocross in the US, since they sponsor the events... As for tires, the Falken 615's have really been out classed by other tires over the past 6 years. I currently run Dunlop Direzza Z2's (pictured) but have also run the older Dunlop Z1*, and Hankook RS3 in the past.


Sorry only just went back to this thread.

Okay cool. I haven't used any of these. It's been a few years since I raced. The 615s were decent however they sucked with heat cycling. I found after a couple of track days they were gone - still tread on them however it felt like they had gone through their heat cycles. LOVED the RE55, again not sure what they've been replaced with


----------



## bronxbomber252

The current top tires are the Hankook RS3 v2, Dunlop Z2 star spec, bridgestone RE71R, and BFGoodrich Rival S.

It seems that now, the companies refresh their designs every two years or so and they get significantly faster. My regular Z2's which were one of the top tires last year and the year prior, are noticeably off pace from the new ones for this year (listed above). Testing seems to show that the RE71R is the top dog among the new ones. Which is what i will switch to when my old Z2's wear out. I'm a capitalist, i buy the fastest tire i can afford, no brand loyalty for me with tires.


----------



## Mummer43

Currently driving a 14 Tundra Crewmax and 14 A4 Black Optic. Considering trading the Tundra for a Q7 or an X5 diesel.


----------



## VTM

Converted to a Kremer K3 by Bob Akin my ex Georg Loos/Gelo Racing factory 935


----------



## mattfm

Current:
Mercedes A200









Wishlist and probably the next one:
BMW m235i


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

For a daily, BMW. I have considered Mercedes and Jaguar but BMW really has earned my loyalty


----------



## SaMaster14

For what I can currently afford, BMW is my top choice. Just got into a new 2015 M3, coming from a '12 335is


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

SaMaster14 said:


> For what I can currently afford, BMW is my top choice. Just got into a new 2015 M3, coming from a '12 335is


Nice ride. I'd get an M3 but the snow around here is an issue. I could put snow tires on but they really wouldn't be effective for my trips to the Upper Peninsula in winter. How is the 2015?


----------



## SaMaster14

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Nice ride. I'd get an M3 but the snow around here is an issue. I could put snow tires on but they really wouldn't be effective for my trips to the Upper Peninsula in winter. How is the 2015?


The car is a complete monster! But with adaptive suspension, it is quite a comfortable daily driver! I've heard good things about snow tires, but considering I'm in the Baltimore/DC area (or back in California) it doesn't snow too often, and when it does I can afford to just not drive.

The RS5 with quattro is great as well and Audi is top dog in the snow for performance in the same category, but I've always been a BMW person over Audi, and I wanted the 4 doors!

The 2015 has an I6 with twin turbos, so it's different from the outgoing V8 model, but I think its a huge improvement; loads of torque low end and almost supercar performance for the price


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

SaMaster14 said:


> The RS5 with quattro is great as well and Audi is top dog in the snow for performance in the same category, but I've always been a BMW person over Audi, and I wanted the 4 doors!


The only Audi I would consider owning is an R8. I already drive BMW. Thus I already drive what Audi wants to be when it grows up;-)


----------



## 69mach351

It may sound kind of funny, but for awhile, I have preferred Hyundai. There newer offerings are very nice (I have bought 4 new ones since 2010, strayed once, and came back). I just bought an Azera a few weeks ago. Very nice car and I think you get a lot more for your money than other brands. I think when my wife is ready, we will look at the Genesis sedan. I think it is priced a little high (similar to its competition) which will hurt it, so hopefully they will be ready to deal.


----------



## Sam K

Jag. Because

1. You can still get a proper V8. 
2. It's not popular with self-proclaimed "thugs". 
3. I get to tell people I've "ran over their <dog/cat/spouse/offspring/lawn ornament>... with my Jaaaaaag"


----------



## 69mach351

Sam K said:


> Jag. Because
> 
> 1. You can still get a proper V8.
> 2. It's not popular with self-proclaimed "thugs".
> 3. I get to tell people I've "ran over their <dog/cat/spouse/offspring/lawn ornament>... with my Jaaaaaag"


I (and my wife especially) like jags, but their resale is horrid. I have never been able to pull the trigger on one because of that. I also assume they are costly to maintain/fix (maybe I am wrong?), but that has kept me from the used market.


----------



## Sam K

69mach351 said:


> I (and my wife especially) like jags, but their resale is horrid. I have never been able to pull the trigger on one because of that. I also assume they are costly to maintain/fix (maybe I am wrong?), but that has kept me from the used market.


In my experience, the cost of owning a Jag is about the same as owning most premium german cars with an equal spec. I think the idea that Jags are much more expensive to serve comes from the fact that Jaguar didn't use to make "entry level" cars: you always got them with a decent sized engine (V6 at least) and quite alot of extra equipment, which means the average cost of service may be higher than the germans. However, the cost of maintaining a top end Jag should be about the same as maintaining a top end german car.

Older Jags were notoriously unreliable, but the modern ones seem to be about on the level of most premium cars. The performance models are sometimes driven pretty harshly, but that goes for alot of cars. If you can find a decent dealer, you can def get a good deal on a used Jag. It's a brand often associated with being a weekend car for elderly gentlemen, and that's sometimes a good thing (then again, some of those elderly gentlemen can drive like demons...)

Any particular model you and your wife have been looking at?


----------



## double10

Fully restored 1965 Ford Mustang but unfortunately we usually only use it on weekends


----------



## hobefabu

Currently I drive a 2002 Land Rover Discovery II


----------



## ItnStln

hobefabu said:


> Currently I drive a 2002 Land Rover Discovery II


Nice car!


----------



## drkeng

although we get a lot of snow, I often wish I had gotten the M4


----------



## plastique999

Today...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Willross44

2014 Corvette... with the right packages it is around 70K... which is a lot for a two-seater sports car but is a great looking car and gets 29 miles per gallon!


----------



## Willross44

My 2014 Vette... about 80K


----------



## Jay_The_Nomad

What only one choice? Dang.

In that case it's gotta be the ultimate daily driver then.

For many years I've been a big M3 fan (never owned one), but since the release of the i8, I think I have revised my position. 

Ill say say right now at this moment, the i8 would be the ideal car if I can only have one. It is certainly not perfect, but I think when I eventually upgrade my daily driver car companies would have improved on n their hybrid car offerings. Very excited to see what the other companies like Audi, Merc will do in the next few years. Renault also has very good r&d on electric cars, so i will not rule them out.

Lots to love about the i8. Good looks, high tech, recharges batteries when you drive aggressively, sounds pretty decent, great performance, smaller carbon footprint and full stealth mode in electric mode.

if you have a family you can always buy a soccer mom mini van for the wife lol. Or send the kids packing on public transport. It builds character.


----------



## plastique999

Pickin up this bad boy. 
Fastest Rover Land Rover has made to date. RRS SVR. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## celter

I drive a Tesla Model S P85D, and I can't imagine going back to an ICE.


----------



## Cqd24

I have an 03 z06 for weekend duty that is just a blast to drive


----------



## stolpioni

Rolls-Royce Phantom is my favorite, of course. But the new Rolls-Royce Wraith is pretty darn cool as well,
a bit more sporty.

But for a "normal" car, my personal favorite has always been the Mercedes S-Class.
Stylish, elegant, timeless, and just damn classy.


----------



## Cannonball

stolpioni said:


> Rolls-Royce Phantom is my favorite, of course. But the new Rolls-Royce Wraith is pretty darn cool as well,
> a bit more sporty.
> 
> But for a "normal" car, my personal favorite has always been the Mercedes S-Class.
> Stylish, elegant, timeless, and just damn classy.


I like looking at all of these.


----------



## Simey

L4805323 by Simon S, on Flickr

P1000834 by Simon S, on Flickr

Carinterior by Simon S, on Flickr

P9260028 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## DAmpa

Currently I drive an Acura ILX 2013. I got it last year certified pre-owned. Acura wants me to trade it in for a newer model but I'll stick with this one. Can't afford another car right now! I love the features of this one. Heated seats, built-in GPS system, leather seats, individual temperature control, sun roof... If only I could get it to do my taxes for me.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Simey nie pic from the side mirrors of another Porsche

Also nice car


----------



## Simey

Gunnar_917 said:


> Simey nie pic from the side mirrors of another Porsche
> 
> Also nice car


Thanks! Of course since that is of me, I didn't take it - my friend did on a road trip. Ditto the one in the track pit.


----------



## luecack

GTI 
Currently have a mk6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

You drive a Suzuki Swift?


----------



## Peterk814

getting cleaned up


----------



## Split Second

2015 Audi A6; probably the best - and most enjoyable car I owned to date.


----------



## Brent Clevenger

This is my current car, it is a 2016 E400 Mercedes E coupe. It isn't my favorite Mercedes, but it's fun and a little sporty. I'll post my favorite car on another post. So far in the Mercedes line I have had a 2013 SL 550, a 2014 CLS550, a GL450, a GL350, and now this current E. My favorite was the SL550. I am hoping to get either an S550 or a S550 coupe as one of my next cars. Oh, and I also have an E350 Ford 15 passenger van for the business with a full wrap with sharks teeth on the front, similar to WW2 fighters. 

Brent


----------



## Brent Clevenger

Here are the pictures, I am didn't get the attachment to go through with the earlier post.


----------



## morg.k24

BMW m4 is the coolest


----------



## Tonyunm

2011 BMW 335d ... Diesel...would be a keeper if it didn't have smog issues (Cali) will be trading it in for a Tundra


----------



## Drumguy

This one because it`s paid for.


----------



## Maverick21

My 2013 double cab Tacoma 4x4. Will be much happier when I get the leather seats installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze

I grew up driving Mustangs, Camaros, and the like, then converted to AWD turbo Japanese cars as time went on. 

After recently acquiring a BMW X5, I'm ditching the go-fast buggies and looking for a 7 series.


----------



## Gunnar_917

SunnyDaze said:


> After recently acquiring a BMW X5, I'm ditching the go-fast *buggies* and looking for a 7 series.


That a pun on your bug eye?


----------



## drawman623

I prefer my AMG. 2008 CLK 63. The car has close to 500hp yet a quiet composed ride and convertible top. My favorite aspect of the car is its steering. The car just turned 27K miles and remains a joy to drive.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

I recently picked up a 2016 Subaru Outback Limited with the Eyesight system. Might not be super fancy like a Porsche or an Audi, but it is an incredible car for the money. Rock solid power steering, great over rutted roads, tons of technology (just google the Eyesight), Subaru's world famous AWD, and great mileage.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Gunnar_917 said:


> That a pun on your bug eye?


Ha. No. Thankfully.


----------



## Gunnar_917

SunnyDaze said:


> Ha. No. Thankfully.


:-( as an ex-WRX owner (an 06) I was hoping it was


----------



## sharp21

2016 Ecoboost Mustang with Performance Package.

Best cost to HP ratio going

S.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Gunnar_917 said:


> :-( as an ex-WRX owner (an 06) I was hoping it was


I loved that little wagon. It got me through grad school, made trips from Indiana home to Pittsburgh nearly every weekend for a few years, and got me into open source tuning.

On the up side, I can't say I miss my kidneys aching from 30 minutes of driving on the brutal rural SW PA roads. Plus my fiancee falls asleep quickly in the X5, which allows me to listen to sports talk radio without fear of her putting on the new Adele album every 20 minutes.


----------



## Gunnar_917

SunnyDaze said:


> I loved that little wagon. It got me through grad school, made trips from Indiana home to Pittsburgh nearly every weekend for a few years, and got me into open source tuning.
> 
> On the up side, I can't say I miss my kidneys aching from 30 minutes of driving on the brutal rural SW PA roads. Plus my fiancee falls asleep quickly in the X5, which allows me to listen to sports talk radio without fear of her putting on the new Adele album every 20 minutes.


Nice!

You have any read outs of your open source tunes? I'm assuming you did them yourself?


----------



## Crate410

I drove small japanese coups for the 1st decade that I had a license. The later half of that decade was wasted in getting 2 liter engines to make 300 or more hp. I grew out of it.

The 5 years after that I drove american sedans with 6 liter, 5.7 liter and 6.7 liter engines. The last one made 625 hp to the rear wheels and I drove it every day.

Then I got a KILLER deal on a 2012 audi A8... To this day the best car I have ever driven.

Once the babies came i shifted to SUVs and now drive a 2015 Nissan Patrol. Its a really nice car but not nicer than the audi. My wife drives my car's little sister (a 2014 nissan pathfinder)

I guess the moral of this story is that sometimes you end up driving what you need as opposed to what you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic

Before I purchased my current vehicle, I probably test drove over 20+ various vehicles before settling on a 2014 Ford Fusion fully-loaded with everything I could possibly want (heated seats/steering wheel, nav, backup camera, push button ignition, memory seats, etc etc). To get everything this vehicle has on a comparable 3 Series, IS250, or C-Class I was looking at almost doubling what I paid OTD for the Fusion. Just not worth it for my circumstances. 

I'll probably keep it for quite a while until I find a compelling reason to upgrade. When that time comes, I'll be giving a hard look at a Lexus RX350. Probably the best all-around vehicle anybody could buy (if you don't need a third row that is).

Although I'd REALLY love to put a Corvette Stingray in the garage next to my Fusion...


----------



## CSG

Last year (3/11/14) I posted about my Lexus Land Cruiser, which I still drive. It's fun looking through this thread at what people own or would like to own. Coming back to the thread today, it occurred to me that I'd love to drive the dream car of my youth, the Mercedes 280 SE Cabriolet.


----------



## chefmhf

Workaholic said:


> Before I purchased my current vehicle, I probably test drove over 20+ various vehicles before settling on a 2014 Ford Fusion fully-loaded with everything I could possibly want (heated seats/steering wheel, nav, backup camera, push button ignition, memory seats, etc etc). To get everything this vehicle has on a comparable 3 Series, IS250, or C-Class I was looking at almost doubling what I paid OTD for the Fusion. Just not worth it for my circumstances.
> 
> I'll probably keep it for quite a while until I find a compelling reason to upgrade. When that time comes, I'll be giving a hard look at a Lexus RX350. Probably the best all-around vehicle anybody could buy (if you don't need a third row that is).
> 
> Although I'd REALLY love to put a Corvette Stingray in the garage next to my Fusion...


Bought my daughter a 2013 Fusion Titanium (top of the line designation) new in April 2013. The thing is great technologically and aesthetically. Hard to find any issues with it at all. I don't however think your comparison to the 3 series, IS or C-Class is appropriate. The car is much bigger than those. The better comparison is to the 5 series and E-Class. I have no idea what Lexus makes in that size these days. This makes the Fusion an even better choice, IMHO.

As for my car, I have a 2011 Jaguar XF. The base model is typically English in the coachworks, but the engine is insane. The base model put out 385 bhp from the naturally aspirated 5 liter V8.















For weekend fun, its a 1965 Austin Healey 3000 Mk. III. 3 Liter inline 6. It was called the handsome brute by the press at the time. I've had this one since 1988 when I was still in school.















The pics of the Jag are stolen from the net, but the year and color scheme is the same as mine.


----------



## craig00

it would be 2006 BMWs 328i most comfortable ride had driven at that time.


----------



## Seiko_mod

Syrena 1977 y., consumes much fuel, but it has style.


----------



## CenFlo

Lexus ISF.


----------



## james walters

I would say a mercedes glk 350


----------



## Gunnar_917

CenFlo said:


> Lexus ISF.


That's a very clean car


----------



## Brisman

CenFlo said:


> Lexus ISF.


A friend of mine has just gone back to one of these, had a ISF then bought an M3, now back to this.

Fantastic cars, reliable as hell, took a hammering, beautiful V8.

Mine, gorgeous solid black, Joe Z Exhaust, Joe Z Intake, Ported Intake Manifold, KW3 Coil Overs, overall, stunning bit of gear.


----------



## plastique999

Picking up a G wagon









Sent from my 16M


----------



## JRBritish

Volvo XC70 2.4T, I live in Sweden and spend a fair amount of time out in the country for work and pleasure. Smooth, fast and gets me everywhere I need it to regardless of the weather.


----------



## Trever1t

My favorite car (well my other is a '99 Camry, not as sexy)


_POR1671-Edit


_POR0723-Edit

I have others but not sure what tolerance on this site for scantily clad women is ....


----------



## Gunnar_917

Brisman said:


> A friend of mine has just gone back to one of these, had a ISF then bought an M3, now back to this.
> 
> Fantastic cars, reliable as hell, took a hammering, beautiful V8.
> 
> Mine, gorgeous solid black, Joe Z Exhaust, Joe Z Intake, Ported Intake Manifold, KW3 Coil Overs, overall, stunning bit of gear.


Nice!!

How much better does it handle now with the KW's? And what's your alignment setup?

i enjoyed driving the ISF but it wasnt quick with the turn in. Coil overs should make a HUGE difference


----------



## jofro

03 Infiniti G35 coupe. For awhile I wanted something more practical but it's so hard to get away from a sports-lux car. Makes an otherwise mundane commute more enjoyable.


----------



## pete84

Mazda Miata's are the most enjoyable car I've ever driven, owned 3 and still drive 1 around on nice days

Also love driving my AE86 toyota Corolla, its slow and very mechanical but handles great and has that old school charm

For a daily, commuting in a 2014 lexus IS


----------



## Brisman

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> How much better does it handle now with the KW's? And what's your alignment setup?
> 
> i enjoyed driving the ISF but it wasnt quick with the turn in. Coil overs should make a HUGE difference


Hi mate, car is gone now but the Coilovers made a huge difference to the car handling, much much better than the OEM set up. Not as rough a ride either.

Sorry, not sure what the alignment set up was, had a shop fit them and set to the KW recommendation for an ISF. I had no wear issues.

The only thing I chose was the ride height which I kept pretty low.

Loved the car, quite fancy the GS F.


----------



## Jamie Williams

Current: 2015 Audi A4 2.0TFSI Quattro Avant with S-line body styling.

Pretty nice car to be honest, lacks a bit of oomph as it is only 180bhp. Would prefer it to be an 3.2 A4 with 230bhp or even better an S4. Can't really complain though and it's just under the upper limit of my budget.

Being a family man, I can't go for a a 2 seater but I wouldn't mind a Volvo XC90 or Range Rover Discovery Sport.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Brisman said:


> Hi mate, car is gone now but the Coilovers made a huge difference to the car handling, much much better than the OEM set up. Not as rough a ride either.
> 
> Sorry, not sure what the alignment set up was, had a shop fit them and set to the KW recommendation for an ISF. I had no wear issues.
> 
> The only thing I chose was the ride height which I kept pretty low.
> 
> Loved the car, quite fancy the GS F.


^^^ very nice. I particularly like the detailing!

Thats nice! I'm tempted to go coilovers on my IS350. It's funny arching my tyre wear, the fronts are more worn than the rears.

The GSF is quite nice. I'm not a fan of the RCF, the styling is a bit butch for my tastes. From the reviews I've read on it, it drives like that too. Just a shame it's one of the last cars still using an NA engine.


----------



## CSG

chef, the Austin Healey is INCREDIBLE! I had a red '66 MGB but really wanted an Austin of the same vintage. That photo of yours made *it* move a little.  Gorgeous roadster.


----------



## chumo22

I have a BMW 750Li (navy with light tan interior). The concept of a flagship was meant to describe this car, as in, this is the car that was meant to represent BMW. That's just my opinion, but anyone who sits in the thing is blown away by how nice the interior is. It's getting up there in miles and it still looks immaculate. I do take care of it, but this car is the total package. Great styling outside, luxury galore inside, got some horses (360 HP), handles well. The only negative is that it's a huge car. But as a big guy, I love that aspect. 

Seriously, anyone who tells you that a BMW 3 Series is a great car has not stepped foot in a 750. There is no comparison.


----------



## Toothbras

chumo22 said:


> Seriously, anyone who tells you that a BMW 3 Series is a great car has not stepped foot in a 750. There is no comparison.


Cool car! I don't think they have to be mutually exclusive, my neighbor has an older 335i and it's a great car, I'm sure a 7-series is even more luxurious but probably handles a lot differently


----------



## Speeds5

2 Porsches for fun and an X5 as a family hauler.


----------



## max902

I love Audi so i got an r8 v10.


----------



## celter

This is my second Tesla Model S. The P85D:


----------



## anabuki

I prefer soft, smooth pillows in Mercedes Maybach S600, 12 cyl, 5950ccm, 535HP. ;-)

























I like his IWC also... b'cause it's WUS forum ;-)
























and Hi-End sound system








Just for everyday use...


----------



## eliindetroit

The center console in the 2013 Lexus GS350 works just fine in case this is a selling point for you  . This is my second Lexus. And I am brand loyal simply because their quality cannot be disputed. I turned in my 2002 Lexus IS300 towards this one. Had 270K on the odometer when I said goodbye.


----------



## CenFlo

Brisman said:


> A friend of mine has just gone back to one of these, had a ISF then bought an M3, now back to this.
> 
> Fantastic cars, reliable as hell, took a hammering, beautiful V8.
> 
> Mine, gorgeous solid black, Joe Z Exhaust, Joe Z Intake, Ported Intake Manifold, KW3 Coil Overs, overall, stunning bit of gear.


Nice, are you on CL as well?


----------



## elconquistador

No car is a sports car without a manual transmission and rear wheel drive.

My wife can have the flappy paddles.

I drive an unrealible German car because there are few 4 door cars that are made for drivers (manual!)


----------



## Gunnar_917

anabuki said:


> I prefer soft, smooth pillows in Mercedes Maybach S600, 12 cyl, 5950ccm, 535HP. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6599682
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599706
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599714
> 
> 
> I like his IWC also... b'cause it's WUS forum ;-)
> View attachment 6599722
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599746
> 
> 
> View attachment 6599858
> 
> 
> and Hi-End sound system
> View attachment 6599930
> 
> 
> Just for everyday use...
> 
> View attachment 6599946
> 
> 
> View attachment 6600010
> 
> 
> View attachment 6600138


So you have a Mayback with a Parnis? lOVE it


----------



## xDennis

I own a tuned BMW 335, I traded "down" if you will from a 535, considered the M3. The 335 is the perfect daily driver with excellent tuning capabilities...oh and I can fit a front facing and rear facing car seat. I have always owned compacts, the 535 was nice just way too big for my taste and driving style.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

drawman623 said:


> I prefer my AMG. 2008 CLK 63. The car has close to 500hp yet a quiet composed ride and convertible top. My favorite aspect of the car is its steering. The car just turned 27K miles and remains a joy to drive.


i love these any outside pics of yours ?


----------



## Rades

elconquistador said:


> No car is a sports car without a manual transmission and rear wheel drive.
> 
> My wife can have the flappy paddles.
> 
> I drive an unrealible German car because there are few 4 door cars that are made for drivers (manual!)


I don't understand this mentality


----------



## anabuki

Gunnar_917 said:


> So you have a Mayback with a Parnis? lOVE it


No, not. Parnis belongs to me. Maybach prefer IWC. :-D


----------



## jdmfetish

until next preference arises , the Z is doing well by me


----------



## Brewersprts

For something to drive every day, I prefer my Range Rover Supercharged.

All things considered, all the things it does so well, I really believe that it is the best all around car in the world.

I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Gunnar_917

anabuki said:


> No, not. Parnis belongs to me. Maybach prefer IWC. :-D


It's such a tragedy right ;-)?


----------



## anabuki

Gunnar_917 said:


> It's such a tragedy right ;-)?


Yes. :-/ 
Every time I drove "M" with "P" on my wrist, I've got the snake bit to minimum two tyres... ;-)


----------



## Kevin7

I currently have a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. Fun vehicle that will go anywhere, but I'd likely prefer a Range Rover Supercharged in the future. Working towards my grail car as well..an Aston Martin. One day.


----------



## Townshend

Owned a couple of AMGs and loved them, currently have an affinity for English


----------



## CSG

OK, Townshend, you win! Love 'em both.


----------



## Townshend

CSG said:


> OK, Townshend, you win! Love 'em both.


Thank you!


----------



## Hydrocarbons

Both have big 6.2L V8's


----------



## ItnStln

Hydrocarbons said:


> Both have big 6.2L V8's


Which Mercedes is that?


----------



## Townshend

That's a C63. Used to own one myself, absolutely loved that car.


----------



## Hydrocarbons

2012 C63 AMG with perf pkg 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

Townshend said:


> That's a C63. Used to own one myself, absolutely loved that car.





Hydrocarbons said:


> 2012 C63 AMG with perf pkg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! The AMG line is nice.


----------



## mattfm

C63 AMG isn't a car.
It is a religion. Congrats!

Something like BMW M3...


----------



## kaede11

current have a JDM Honda Integra DC5.
I thought a R34 GTR would be sweet.


----------



## Buzzedhornet

I drive a BMW E39 M5 with a few mods, pulling 450 at the wheels with 425 torque, nice 4 door sleeper. Looking for a track car to build. Would love it to be Porsche, but that bubble wont burst any time soon. It looks like it will be a 510 sedan or 240z.

Grail, easy... 2008 Porsche GT3RS in green. That one keeps getting more and more out of reach everyday.


----------



## Brisman

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ very nice. I particularly like the detailing!
> 
> Thats nice! I'm tempted to go coilovers on my IS350. It's funny arching my tyre wear, the fronts are more worn than the rears.
> 
> The GSF is quite nice. I'm not a fan of the RCF, the styling is a bit butch for my tastes. From the reviews I've read on it, it drives like that too. Just a shame it's one of the last cars still using an NA engine.


Just thought I'd mention I had a test drive in the GSF last week.

Looks fantastic, the V8 sounds awesome and the new front seats from Lexus are amazing. Interior was stunning.
All round a great package and a great price point compared to the others in its class.


----------



## plastique999

Recent additions

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## ascari_2

Lexus LS460L. Best car I've owned so far, especially for long-distance highway cruising.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Buzzedhornet said:


> Grail, easy... 2008 Porsche GT3RS in green. That one keeps getting more and more out of reach everyday.


because I'm so nice ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Although I personally would rather it dressed like this:


----------



## Gunnar_917

Brisman said:


> Just thought I'd mention I had a test drive in the GSF last week.
> 
> Looks fantastic, the V8 sounds awesome and the new front seats from Lexus are amazing. Interior was stunning.
> All round a great package and a great price point compared to the others in its class.


nice! I saw one when I was getting mine serviced the other day. Looks amazing.

I probably should be talking asking cars right now, 2016 is time for my three year itch to come up...


----------



## Kaischi

Porsche 911 - best car I ever owned, last car I will ever own 


Sent while out and about


----------



## DJacobs83

I am on my 7th BMW, mostly the 3 series. I have to say though, given their direction in the last few years, probably looking elsewhere when the next itch starts.


----------



## rick3000

Porsche.

I am currently driving a Boxster, when it becomes a weekend only car, I will get a Cayman. 911's are great too, but I prefer the less tail happy 50/50 weight distribution of the Boxster/Cayman.


----------



## nismoredlegs

Nissan Nissan Nissan. Just purchased my dream sports car in summer of 15. 1989 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR, well ahead of it's time in the late 80's and dominated the Group A racing series. Sports cars the way they should be. The REAL Ultimate Driving Machine. Will be with me for the rest of my life, whether its a chassis swap or engine rebuild. The BNR32 chassis will always be in my name. Along with Infiniti full size luxury sedans. The Japanese have it figured out.


----------



## Gunnar_917

nismoredlegs said:


> Nissan Nissan Nissan. Just purchased my dream sports car in summer of 15. 1989 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR, well ahead of it's time in the late 80's and dominated the Group A racing series. Sports cars the way they should be. The REAL Ultimate Driving Machine. Will be with me for the rest of my life, whether its a chassis swap or engine rebuild. The BNR32 chassis will always be in my name. Along with Infiniti full size luxury sedans. The Japanese have it figured out.
> 
> View attachment 7313634


i want a dead stock R32 as a long term keeper


----------



## AlphaM911

Porsche. There is no substitute.


----------



## josec575

2012 mercedes e350


----------



## ffemt

Honda Civic  Loved my standard transmission 2012 LX..lasted me 2.5 years and 100k miles across California and a trip to Texas.


----------



## Brewersprts

plastique999 said:


> Recent additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


You sir, are winning. I can't tell from that pic on my phone, is that a g63?

That is such a great combo. I love, love your balloon white lp640 roadster. The murcielago is one of the most beautiful, best sounding, all around most epic cars ever made.

You must live somewhere with some decent weather because the tops on those murcielago roadsters is retarded.


----------



## Buzzedhornet

2002 BMW E39 M5 - Imola



Late for an important date...


----------



## farmer1234

audi A5 convertible


----------



## cabfrank

BMW 3 Series, or 911 if I could afford the maintenance.


----------



## plastique999

Brewersprts said:


> You sir, are winning. I can't tell from that pic on my phone, is that a g63?
> 
> That is such a great combo. I love, love your balloon white lp640 roadster. The murcielago is one of the most beautiful, best sounding, all around most epic cars ever made.
> 
> You must live somewhere with some decent weather because the tops on those murcielago roadsters is retarded.











Thanks!
Yup g63...fun in the road but even better in the dirt. 
Agreed, I have an LOC exhaust on the V12 Bizzarini engine that sounds like a jet! Although I will say it's a very close second to my CGT stock exhaust - best sounding exhaust of all time IMO. 
I'm in SoCal so the top is never on, in fact I've never put it on since owning it lol.
















Sent from my 16M


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> From 1970 until 1983 I owned and drove daily a few very nice show and racing (A production and B production) C3 Corvettes. Wish I had kept a couple of them even if only for how much more incredibly valuable they would be today. :roll: o| Always fancied having a 427 Cobra, original or replica, but only for the brutally beautiful lines of its design. Aging gracefully (?) :roll:, my late wife and I transitioned into Sedan Devilles in the late 80's for comfort and convenience. :think: After my wife passed early last year I sold or gave away some vehicles, found my "grail" car online and had it shipped to me in Texas from a collector in California. It's a very low mileage and quite rare "Collector Series" Cadillac Eldorado. Last of the Eldorado's built, it has several unique features separating it from a "standard" Cadillac Eldorado ETC. It is as tight, quiet and comfortable as the day it rolled off the line. I absolutely love this car and hope to keep it many years if I'm lucky. My granddaughter calls it Pawpaw's "hot rod" and I don't think she's far from wrong. :think: For me, hittin' the road with the Bose sound system cranked way up playing hardcore Southern Rock is a convenient way to destroy what hearing I have left... ;-):-d
> Best,
> Ron


Found and scanned a nearly forty year old snapshot of my then five year old daughter posing with one of my three C3's. With respect to other poster's opinions in this thread regarding "best sounding" exhaust, I would submit the deep throated blast of an original All American V8 through a set of Hooker side pipes is "Rock n' Roll" music for the ages... ;-) :-d



Found one more...


----------



## max902

My ford mustang v8.


----------



## AlphaM911

plastique999 said:


> View attachment 7381698
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Yup g63...fun in the road but even better in the dirt.
> Agreed, I have an LOC exhaust on the V12 Bizzarini engine that sounds like a jet! Although I will say it's a very close second to my CGT stock exhaust - best sounding exhaust of all time IMO.
> I'm in SoCal so the top is never on, in fact I've never put it on since owning it lol.
> 
> View attachment 7381746
> 
> View attachment 7381754
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I'm so jealous of that Scud, CGT, and LP. Which part of Socal are you from? I'm looking to move to Cali but haven't been there. I'm looking for something similar to Manhattan as I've lived here all my life. I'm considering Lake Forest/Irvine area which seems to be a great area as long as there's lots of things to do. I'd love to have nice weather all year long as I'm very tired of the winters here and would love to be able to drive my GT4 all year long.


----------



## oztech

Love the 2016 Mustang Ecoboost had to look under the hood after a test ride could not believe a 4cyl ran this good and very easy on gas.


----------



## dmmai

We've had a fun run in BMWs the last 15 years.
Nothing extravagant but my recently departed E39 540 M-Sport was my favorite.
Sterling gray metallic, sort of matched the look my Baume titanium chronograph.

But my little white E30 325is is close to my heart too. 
This one requires a white dial chronograph. ;-)


----------



## Buzzedhornet

e39, what a great car, will go down as one of best sedans ever. I had a 530, 540 MSport and a M5. I drive a e90 daily now, while it is a fine car it ain't no e39!

Here in the PNW the Pro3 e30 spec class is very strong. Before having a stroke last year, I was looking for a e30 all "race" ready. Glad I didn't pull the trigger now with hindsight. =)


----------



## Brewddha

dmmai said:


> We've had a fun run in BMWs the last 15 years.
> Nothing extravagant but my recently departed E39 540 M-Sport was my favorite.
> Sterling gray metallic, sort of matched the look my Baume titanium chronograph.
> 
> But my little white E30 325is is close to my heart too.
> This one requires a white dial chronograph. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7475466


Great looking E30. Nice to see a familiar track as well, instantly recognized that is Heartland Park. Hope to be able to run some track days there this year if they get everything back up and running under new ownership.


----------



## Buzzedhornet

What a well rounded collection you have there! I have ridden in a 16M and have a fair amount of time behind the wheel of a Scud, the sound with the top down, takes the Scud to another level so much fun.

I helped a friend by picking up his CGT from a detail once. I did nothing much over the speed limit on streets I know very well and well, the CGT scared the living .... out of me. A combo of a pure race/street machine and the value both had something to do with it, not to mention glazing a $30k clutch! The sight lines suck, making a left from a stop light and you cant see anything but the a-piller. That car demands respect! I agree 100%, that V10 stock is AMAZING sound, I never liked the straight pipe sound on that car. I would say of what I have experienced only the FGT straight piped comes close, but they are apples and oranges...



plastique999 said:


> View attachment 7381746
> 
> View attachment 7381754
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------



## dmmai

Buzzedhornet said:


> e39, what a great car, will go down as one of best sedans ever. I had a 530, 540 MSport and a M5. I drive a e90 daily now, while it is a fine car it ain't no e39!


So true, so true. 
I replaced the 540 with a 428xi Gran Coupe M-Sport. Delightful car, thoroughly enjoy it ... but ... it's no E39. 
The performance and handling are great but the wonderful driver connection we knew and loved is largely gone. Oh well, that's life. 
The 540 never got 30+ mpg. b-)
.


----------



## dmmai

Brewddha said:


> Great looking E30. Nice to see a familiar track as well, instantly recognized that is Heartland Park. Hope to be able to run some track days there this year if they get everything back up and running under new ownership.


We have hope. The road course needs a Lot of work and that won't be cheap. It's been neglected for a long time. 
He's putting most of his resources into the drag strip and dirt track this spring.
.


----------



## anabuki

Doesn't matter. ;-)

View attachment 7484826


View attachment 7484906


View attachment 7484970


View attachment 7485058


View attachment 7485074

View attachment 7485090

View attachment 7485082


View attachment 7485106


View attachment 7485130


View attachment 7485138


View attachment 7485154


View attachment 7485170


View attachment 7485178

Most expensive IWC? In Maybach case! ;-)

View attachment 7485218


View attachment 7485266


View attachment 7485298


View attachment 7485282


----------



## plastique999

AlphaM911 said:


> I'm so jealous of that Scud, CGT, and LP. Which part of Socal are you from? I'm looking to move to Cali but haven't been there. I'm looking for something similar to Manhattan as I've lived here all my life. I'm considering Lake Forest/Irvine area which seems to be a great area as long as there's lots of things to do. I'd love to have nice weather all year long as I'm very tired of the winters here and would love to be able to drive my GT4 all year long.


I'm east of LA about 30 miles but grew up in PV by the beach. Went to school back east for several years and like you couldn't deal with the winters - didn't make sense to me when SoCal has year round great weather. 
For places to live out here, depends on if you have a family or are single. Irvine and OC are nice areas, as is Pasadena. You just want to avoid traffic. 
The GT4 would be driven every day. Great car, I've been considering one.



Buzzedhornet said:


> What a well rounded collection you have there! I have ridden in a 16M and have a fair amount of time behind the wheel of a Scud, the sound with the top down, takes the Scud to another level so much fun.
> 
> I helped a friend by picking up his CGT from a detail once. I did nothing much over the speed limit on streets I know very well and well, the CGT scared the living .... out of me. A combo of a pure race/street machine and the value both had something to do with it, not to mention glazing a $30k clutch! The sight lines suck, making a left from a stop light and you cant see anything but the a-piller. That car demands respect! I agree 100%, that V10 stock is AMAZING sound, I never liked the straight pipe sound on that car. I would say of what I have experienced only the FGT straight piped comes close, but they are apples and oranges...


Thanks much! Yes they are different animals. The Scud has the fastest banging F1 tranny in a production car. 60ms shifts are phenomenally fast. On the other hand you are right the CGT can be daunting. The carbon fiber chassis mates with 600+ HP = no margin for error. Very hard to drive near its limits. 
Funny yes the A pillar is ridiculous, as it blocks front view. 
It is the best NA sounding exhaust ever!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## bech9

GMC product.


----------



## Idrone

2007 Jaguar XJ 2.7 diesel
supremely comfortable iconic design and beautifully finished both inside and outside with a top class backup from Jaguar. Am now only really appreciating this great car.


----------



## Stormaway

Idrone said:


> 2007 Jaguar XJ 2.7 diesel
> supremely comfortable iconic design and beautifully finished both inside and outside with a top class backup from Jaguar. Am now only really appreciating this great car.


How do you like the diesel? I work for Jaguar in the States and they're just now in 2016 going to be getting diesels. Myself I travel in a 2007 Range Rover full size with the Jaguar 4.2 S/C engine. Wonderful ride!


----------



## AlphaM911

plastique999 said:


> *I'm east of LA about 30 miles but grew up in PV by the beach. Went to school back east for several years and like you couldn't deal with the winters - didn't make sense to me when SoCal has year round great weather.
> For places to live out here, depends on if you have a family or are single. Irvine and OC are nice areas, as is Pasadena. You just want to avoid traffic.
> The GT4 would be driven every day. Great car, I've been considering one.
> *
> 
> Thanks much! Yes they are different animals. The Scud has the fastest banging F1 tranny in a production car. 60ms shifts are phenomenally fast. On the other hand you are right the CGT can be daunting. The carbon fiber chassis mates with 600+ HP = no margin for error. Very hard to drive near its limits.
> Funny yes the A pillar is ridiculous, as it blocks front view.
> It is the best NA sounding exhaust ever!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I'm looking for a place suitable for a family as I'm still young, but looking to have a family in the near future. I will have to check out Pasedena as well. I'm looking for a safe and affluent neighborhood with homes in the $750-1mil range. I love the city but hate the winters and box-sized homes. 
I've had my GT4 for a few days and I absolutely love it!



Stormaway said:


> How do you like the diesel? I work for Jaguar in the States and they're just now in 2016 going to be getting diesels. Myself I travel in a 2007 Range Rover full size with the Jaguar 4.2 S/C engine. Wonderful ride!


I love the look of the F-Type SVR.


----------



## Titan3series

Defiantly a BMW fan... Had mid 90s 5 series when young, then moved to early 2000s 3 series, and now a mid- late 2000s 3 series. 

I have driven tons of BMWs and other cars over the years and to me they are a fantastic drivers car, with awesome chassis.

Would gladly take an older BMW over many newer cars. That said, I do believe BMW is starting to loose its way recently.


----------



## RoscoP

4Runner.


----------



## eljay

Rear wheel drive, two doors, 250kW+

Edit: and not a truck!


----------



## rocketeer1926

Depending on the weather/task...I am lucky to be able to choose from my 3 rides.

David


----------



## anabuki

eljay said:


> Rear wheel drive, two doors, 250kW+
> 
> Edit: and not a truck!


I've got one! ;-)






550W+ !


----------



## Gunnar_917

rocketeer1926 said:


> Depending on the weather/task...I am lucky to be able to choose from my 3 rides.
> 
> David


Love that R129!


----------



## brewil

hmmm, definitely my old Valiant Charger that currently I'm "restoring" but presently a 2006 Subaru Forester


----------



## SVTFreak

If it's not raining, I'm in this.


----------



## SerenityMidwest

Daily Ford 2010 F-150 Lariat, Dream vehicle Mack Pinnacle Rawhide 505hp 13sp manual Black, other toy John Deere 8320.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Would always pick an Audi despite electrical issues


----------



## maxi11

I would go with Mercedes anytime regardless of the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

maxi11 said:


> I would go with Mercedes anytime regardless of the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have A-Klasse once, never again.

Pardon me for my Soccer mom car


----------



## no-fi

My 1993 Toyota Starlet ticks all my boxes. Cheap to run, looks great, isn't an Audi/Porsche/SUV, fun to drive. And cheaper than my most expensive watch.


----------



## Btreichel87

I drive a '02 Honda CR-V with 210,000 miles on it. Spent all my money on watches, what'd u expect.


----------



## Jurassic Park

My 2009 BMW 335i started breaking down. Picked up a new Audi A4 (B9) a month ago. I preferred the BMW's drive but the wifey loves the Audi and all the new technology.


----------



## Ranger822

I live in Colorado on the side of a mountain . . . Audi Quattro - - I have the pleasure of passing by the domestic and foreign SUVs and 4x4s getting up to my house when it is uber nasty.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

no-fi said:


> My 1993 Toyota Starlet ticks all my boxes. Cheap to run, looks great, isn't an Audi/Porsche/SUV, fun to drive. And cheaper than my most expensive watch.


My sister have one of those when I was like in elementary


----------



## AlphaM911

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> Would always pick an Audi despite electrical issues





maxi11 said:


> I would go with Mercedes anytime regardless of the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always go with Porsche despite it being way too awesome.



Reinhard Immanuel said:


> Have A-Klasse once, never again.
> 
> Pardon me for my Soccer mom car


The problem is that it was an A-Class lol. I would like to have the AMG GT as a stablemate to my Porsche GT4.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

AlphaM911 said:


> The problem is that it was an A-Class lol. I would like to have the AMG GT as a stablemate to my Porsche GT4.


in the beginning I think it was cute car...

but A-Class is like Chucky, that dool might looks cute, but it have a hidden nightmare inside that cute face


----------



## oak1971

I prefer trucks.


----------



## SerenityMidwest

Trucks here also. F150 or a Mack Pinnacle 

Sorry for posting twice at least I was consistent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tzakiel

Am and will likely always be a fan of Lexus. The LS is amazing.


----------



## AP_FM_Fan

Porsche and BMW for me. Mercedes is more geared towards older people. Porsche doesn't have an age bracket and BMW feels just right in my thirties. Maybe just the way I was raised, who knows. 
Love my Porsche tho and wouldn't trade it for anything else. 2010 but it will probably outrun some of my watches


----------



## AlphaM911

AP_FM_Fan said:


> Porsche and BMW for me. Mercedes is more geared towards older people. Porsche doesn't have an age bracket and BMW feels just right in my thirties. Maybe just the way I was raised, who knows.
> Love my Porsche tho and wouldn't trade it for anything else. 2010 but it will probably outrun some of my watches


I do like the AMG's. I want an AMG GT in my stable and I'm 29. Which Porsche do you own?


----------



## AP_FM_Fan

AlphaM911 said:


> I do like the AMG's. I want an AMG GT in my stable and I'm 29. Which Porsche do you own?


987.2 Cayman S / TechArt with too many mods to list. Are you on the Planet9 forum?


----------



## hobefabu

prefer SUV's as my choice but the brand choice is a little more varied because I have owned a Jeep, 2 Land Rover Discovery's and currently I drive a Porsche Cayenne.




I


----------



## hobefabu

I


----------



## GreenManalishi

It doesn't matter as long as it's fun to drive. I'm forced to drive a boring, uncomfortable, and hideous car every day for work. I love driving so on the weekends I want something enjoyable.


----------



## Aleblanc

I'm fairly loyal to Ford, my local dealer has gone well above and beyond for me many times over and they continue to get my support. Helps that their lineup suits my needs currently too, I DD a 2017 F350 Platinum and my wife has a 2017 Explorer sport. Plan on getting a GT350 next year and will hand down my 2014 GT to my wife.


----------



## Blackranger3d

328 all the way.


----------



## Camdamonium

I am young and still in school, so I live with my parents. That brings the vehicle pool from just my 2010 Escalade Platinum to it, a 2015 Lexus RC350 F Sport, a 2009 Ford F-150 Platinum, and a 2012 Jaguar XJ L Supercharged. I would pick the 2012 Jaguar XJ L Supercharged any day of the week if my dad didn't DD and try to keep the miles low (he drives 25k a year). The Bowers and Wilkins audio is the best I've ever heard, and it is the definition of a sleeper. No one sees a Supercharged 470 hp V8 coming to life in a Jaguar. The exhaust roars in Sport mode with all of the pop pops. Lastly, the thing is so big it's far more exciting to drive people around in it's plush interior than owning a coupe (I say this as a I had a G37S I loved).


----------



## Paulo 8135

I don't really like driving irl, only in videogames really. My dad went and bought 2 BMW 4x4s since I saw him last year though. Then he's always like 'oh i got no money'. I dunno? My vehicle of choice would be the Icaras from Wipeout HD, i can pilot that ok at 900 k/h with a realistic physics engine in all fairness but driving irl just stresses me out.


----------



## Nova Express

Vintage BMW nutter here. Favorite I've owned was a 1973 Bavaria. Cool freaking car. Someday hope to one day own an e34 M5 Touring. 

Presently driving a soulless '15 Dodge Ram 1500. Yes, it's a Hemi


----------



## eljay

Nova Express said:


> Vintage BMW nutter here. Favorite I've owned was a 1973 Bavaria. Cool freaking car. Someday hope to one day own an e34 M5 Touring.
> 
> Presently driving a soulless '15 Dodge Ram 1500. Yes, it's a Hemi


Modern BMWs don't interest me but a 3.0 CSL or an M1... Oof.


----------



## Nova Express

eljay said:


> Modern BMWs don't interest me but a 3.0 CSL or an M1... Oof.


Right there with you but I recently drove an M6 at a track day....WOW. Not interested in a driver car with a price tag that rivals that of my house but my GAWD what a car.


----------



## Cvp33

757hp, 10.5 second 1/4 mile, 0-60 in 2.8secs, 210mph top speed. Gas mileage sucks though.


----------



## Barry the Wino

For weekends I have this, it's a Holden Special Vehicles (HSV) Senator which has been extensively modified (LS3 stroked to 427 ci, T56, Eaton TruTrac, track suspension etc etc)

View attachment 12406071










My daily driver is a Jeep Grand Cherokee which I use for commuting and towing our dual axle 2700kg caravan (which it excels at)


----------



## Barry the Wino




----------



## RogerP

I've been driving this Genesis for over a year. Could not be more pleased.


----------



## gates

F150 King Ranch baby


----------



## white

Mercedes. Have at least one in the family since 2011 and still like 'em.


----------



## mgc

Toyota Tacoma super cab


----------



## Colin G

I am a Mercedes Fan. I love my W204 C-Class.


----------



## dwilliams851

Mine


----------



## cabfrank

I'd take anything right about now.


----------



## FloridaTime

VW Golf and Jetta


----------



## Tricky73

Audi A4 Quattro


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

Hmm, I prefer audi bmw or mercedes , even a Nissan is okay nowadays, intend to steer clear of American cars due to past problems with Ford.


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

I also heard Cadillac has many problems wih current lineup? anyone know?


----------



## jasper10

I will go for a Mercedes g wagon 

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

German or Swedish, or a 1956 Chrysler 300B


----------



## pyrostick

Subaru, STI for me









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GTmaster

987 Porsche Cayman S is the best sports car fro under 30k!


----------



## 59yukon01

Preferably ones that are are paid off, which both of ours are.


----------



## mart13

I have good love for benz ... I love most of their spacious/luxury brands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

Japanese cars will run forever, not to mention they are usually cheaper for repairs


----------



## Drudge

Love my STi but I'm thinking about an 18' Audi S3. Until then I'm gonna enjoy what might be my last winter with my baby


----------



## J969

I really like Audi and Porsche. Had an Audi S3 and really liked it, now I have an RS3 and it is plain fantastic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huntflyer

E63 S-AMG Wagon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raxford

Currently own an Alfa Romeo Giulia. Had a 335i before that. The Alfa is the finest handling car I've ever driven.


----------



## RED FIVE

Love BMWs with the old hydraulic steering system. New BMW drive by wire system just doesn't have the same feel or tight response. That's why I choose to get an E84 X1 over a F30 3 series. Might not be the best looking car or get the most respect, but it's a practical city car that's incredibly fun to drive on twisty country back roads.


----------



## faizan1990

Currently drive a 2007 Mercedes E550 4MATIC. Cant believe the refinement and technology on such an old car is comparable to new regular cars. And the V8 never disappoints


----------



## oztech

Got my 2017 Mustang


----------



## NardinNut

My preferred rides. Ktm 690 Enduro and a Ktm 1290 Super Adventure R.









My daily ride. A modified 618hp Range Rover Sport.


----------



## MikeyMo34

Preferred ride, 1999 Miata built for the track

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Lexus. High quality Japanese. Comfortable. Just keep up with basic maintenance and you’ll have a car for 150 thousand miles easy.


----------



## John MS

2014 BMW 328i is a very enjoyable car. The N20 turbocharged engine and ZH8HP 8 speed transmission are matched very well. The combination delivers very good acceleration and impressive mpg. The electrically boosted power steering is precise and tight.


----------



## bobernet

BMW 750Li xDrive



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I used to flip cars a lot, every 1-2 years. Until I found this one. 2013 BMW E92 M3 ZCP 6MT. Love everything about the E9x gen, in fact, I had a e93 M3 also 6MT and a e92 335i before this. I've driven a lot of the new gen BMW's from 2 series all the way to every M models and even the i3/8 and they just don't drive the same anymore. Growing up in the 90's and drooling over the BMW's of that generation it's hard to call the new ones BMW's. The e9x generation syncs the original DNA of BMW's that made them so great with just enough modern updates to make them the greatest 3 series ever produced. I'll be keeping this one for a long time, definitely will be sought after in the future.


----------



## Tom V.

I have a 2018 Dodge Charger Scat Pack on order. Hope it arrives about the same time I get home from supporting Olympic Games in Korea. Big Ass muscle car. Never had anything like it. Looking forward to the experience
Tom V.


----------



## JeffW2

Alfa Romeo is my preferred car brand.

Jeff


----------



## TheHans

Subaru convert.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

Soft spot for Land Rover....


----------



## Tom V.

Funny you should ask! I have a 2018 Dodge Charger Scat Pack on order. Should be in by the time I get home from Korea in 2 weeks, at least I hope it will be

Tom V.


----------



## Nessun Dorma

I have a rusted-out 2003 Chevy Cavalier as my daily driver and a 2016 Porsche Cayman that only comes out on sunny days.


----------



## kamonjj

Currently a driveway of Honda’s. A ridgeline and a fit! Love em. But we also love Subaru’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

4Runner Trd Pro Calvary Blue


----------



## faizan1990

Mercedes


----------



## Wound Up

My NSX


----------



## Eldridge58

Porsche Cayenne gts , I’ve owned for 6 years now and I can honestly say it’s the most versatile and comfortable vehicle I’ve ever owned.


----------



## thegreat4

Don't necessarily favor a particular brand, but absolutely love coupes. Had two audi S5s and now a gtr


----------



## FW07

Easily my f150. So versatile, much comfort. With a folding cover on the bed it is a perfect family road trip vehicle. Will buy another.


----------



## rwbenjey

I like Infiniti


----------



## safwan44

4Runner as an SUV
F-150 as a truck
BMW M6 6-spd as a weekend cruiser

Looking to buy an Aston Martin to replace my M6 but it's just too difficult. The hydraulic power steering and feedback is incomparable. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## astroboi82

Mercedes (love most of their cars, except the G wagon, cant understand the appeal of that)


----------



## BurtReynolds

I'm on my fourth jeep grand cherokee. They have everything I need in a car. Never had a single problem with one although I've heard horror stories. I need an SUV up here for winters. My latest is the overland package. Also have an Audi s5 coupe


----------



## Ruthless750

We change our cars frequently so just shifted from Mercedes to BMW. I’m now looking to get a weekend ride and leaning towards a Porsche


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Currently a 2016 Toyota 4Runner Trail Edition and I love it.

My grail is a Ford Raptor!


----------



## guspech750

I have my dream car now. I've had some fun toy cars over the years. 1986 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe, 1989 Pontiac Formula, 1997 Camaro SS and a 2005 GTO. 
I'm pretty sure I'll keep my modified 2004 Mercury Marauder as there is nothing like it on the road. I get questions and compliments all the time about my Marauder.

The 2003-04 Mercury Marauder was Fords version of a Chevy Impala SS. It came equipped with a 03-04 Mustang Mach 1 motor, 32 valves 302 HP V8. Tinted headlights and rear lights, special front and rear bumper, dual exhaust with Megs chromed tips, polished aluminum rims, bucket seats with center consul shifter, extra gauges, 3.55 gears and a much stiffer suspension with rear air ride too.

Out of the 11,052 Marauder built those two years only. 328 are blue, 980 are red, 1,414 are silver and 8,330 are black.

My mods
So far I've Eaton swapped the motor, J-mod the trans, installed 4.10 gear, Cobra 31 spline rear differential and axles, Wilwood 6 piston brakes, thicker sway bars

In my basement I have a better drive shaft, headers and Naake QA-1 adjustable shocks and springs.

In a year or so I'm hoping to yank out the automatic slush box and install a T56 6 speed manual.

A picless post is a worthless post.


















































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Palmettoman

Chevy Duramax. I love it.


----------



## Tom V.

This one! Mad money came our way. charger scat pack, 6.4l tons of fun

Tom V.


----------



## jfslater98

There's a certain freedom with beaters. The kind of car pedestrians are scared to walk in front of, they don't want a tetanus shot. It's nice to know you can leave the keys in the ignition and not worry at all that it won't be there when you return. And now.. there's uber to take you where you need to go after the inevitable mechanical calamity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph

I don't have a preferred brand but I'll take whatever small sedan that has excellent reliability.
The last thing I want is worry over breaking down on the freeway or high maintenance costs.
A car is a tool and the self-driving options can't get here soon enough.


----------



## took

Yeah we are Mustang people. Heathen Child and the "Blue Car". Just a few "sloooow" streetable cars...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## CSG

I'm still driving my Lexus LX-470 which I've been driving since 2009. Best vehicle I've ever owned. Dead nuts reliable and terrific no-drama off-road driving (I'm in rural Idaho).


----------



## raf1919

Acura.. just great value in what you get for your money.


----------



## Humbucking

GMC Yukon. I've had 6 now. Great SUVs.


----------



## 0seeker0

^^^^ I second this! We just picked up a Yukon XL for the family and future road trips, we love it so much I ended up with a Sierra, we're big on 4x4s here in CO.


----------



## 01coltcolt

I love my M3 Competition!


----------



## Pashenri

Love the Lexus.


----------



## raf1919

Acura. But I want to get a corvette one day.


----------



## jojofett

Mazda _Zoom Zoom_


----------



## ShortOnTime

01coltcolt said:


> I love my M3 Competition!
> View attachment 13240911


Hmmm, i have one of these as well!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 01coltcolt

ShortOnTime said:


> Hmmm, i have one of these as well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love that S65 motor. Sounds amazing in the high RPMs


----------



## smmht

I recently bought a BMW Z3 but would also love to drive an MR2 Toyota or also the MX5. I am into the cheap and cheerful cars.


----------



## dasoler

Toyota Prius!!! Not a luxury car or horsepower beast at all but it's extremely comfortable and economical and reliable. I also don't believe many cars can compete with the interior space and leg room. You can even get it with some bells and whistles. Please note you will not be taken seriously by any car guy, girls love it though.


----------



## dasoler

I had a z4 that I really liked. It had a soft top and the sports package. The car was very fun to drive.I loved driving it during fall early in the morning or dusk with the top down in beautiful weather but it is definitely not a daily driver. The suspension was very stiff and after a long day at work the last thing you want is to feel every peable on your back. I belive the z4 generation after 2009 are supposed to very comfortable but lack power and an M version.


----------



## Eric_M

VW GTI - once described by Jeremy Clarkson as "all things to all men". I'm on my second one, and may never need anything else.


----------



## gviddy

Mazda CX-5. Traded in my Audi Q5 as I realized I would much rather spend my petty cash on watches


----------



## 41Mets

dasoler said:


> Toyota Prius!!! Not a luxury car or horsepower beast at all but it's extremely comfortable and economical and reliable. I also don't believe many cars can compete with the interior space and leg room. You can even get it with some bells and whistles. Please note you will not be taken seriously by any car guy, girls love it though.


Agreed! Mine is right around 145,000 miles. I love it. With that said, I did test drive the new Tesla 3 for fun last week and boy is that amazing. Still might be beyond what I would pay for a car.


----------



## alberto.b

I own Alfa Romeo 147, bmw z3, vw golf. The golf is very boring but good city car, the Beamer is fine but not really sporty when it comes to steering mechanics. Alfa is lovely, a pure go kart with 180 ps!


----------



## Dan T.

41Mets said:


> Agreed! Mine is right around 145,000 miles. I love it. With that said, I did test drive the new Tesla 3 for fun last week and boy is that amazing. Still might be beyond what I would pay for a car.


I rent a lot of cars when traveling for work and rented my first hybrid just a week ago. It was a Ford Fusion, not a Prius, but I drove it pretty hard, had the A/C on the whole time, never once dropped it into "Eco mode," 2/3 of driving on interstate, and that thing still averaged 46 mpg. So I'm a convert to the whole hybrid mentality now. Not sure about the Prius (only because of the way it looks), but I've been looking for others like crazy since then and I'm excited about it. The leader so far: 2017 Honda Accord Touring Hybrid (because the 2018 is WAY TOO UGLY). That thing averages 49 mpg in the city, but also 49 mpg on the freeway because of cylinder shutdown. Brilliant!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Dan T. said:


> I rent a lot of cars when traveling for work and rented my first hybrid just a week ago. It was a Ford Fusion, not a Prius, but I drove it pretty hard, had the A/C on the whole time, never once dropped it into "Eco mode," 2/3 of driving on interstate, and that thing still averaged 46 mpg. So I'm a convert to the whole hybrid mentality now. Not sure about the Prius (only because of the way it looks), but I've been looking for others like crazy since then and I'm excited about it. The leader so far: 2017 Honda Accord Touring Hybrid (because the 2018 is WAY TOO UGLY). That thing averages 49 mpg in the city, but also 49 mpg on the freeway because of cylinder shutdown. Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm on my third Prius. I waited too long to get one because I thought they were ugly. I still don't think they're very attractive, but there's so many of them on the road now that at least we are used to what they look like. I've continued to go with the Prius because I know what to expect. The price has gone up so much, though, in the last 10 years. When I got my first one you could get what you needed for like close to $20,000. Now they don't even make lower-end models unless you go with the Prius C which is just really crappy feeling. So it may be time to look at some other options when this one can't be driven anymore. On, and this model, the 2011, has probably averaged 48mpg since I got it in 2013.


----------



## dannyking

Tesla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler

Toyota Prius! Excellent leg room for all passengers, futuristic designs, power/ sports mode, excellent fuel economy, awesome technology and its affordable


----------



## dasoler

rdwatch said:


> Right now, my '11 hemi Jeep is my daily, and I do like it, but my "Preferred" is my '68 Vette that I restored over the past 10 years.


Looks amazing congrats!!! I have a 1982 with t tops and I love the look, but currently don't have the patience or funds to restore :/


----------



## cadomniel

I prefer Mercedes and AUdi but where I live right now they are just not practical vehicles and my next vehicle will probably be a pickup truck.


----------



## guspech750

Well I loved rocking out in my modified 2004 Mercury Marauder. I put in a lot of money, blood sweat, tears and scraped knuckles. But then a POS drunk driver decided she was more important to drive drunk.


























Frame is bent badly. 









I'm in the process of stripping it take it to a frame shop and try to save it. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Arcane Analog

While certainly not a luxury vehicle, Subaru has earned my respect. With the winters we "enjoy" here in New Brunswick (Canada) a vehicle from Subaru's line is almost a necessity. Their all wheel drive system puts the competitors to shame. I do not even bother snow blowing the driveway on my way out to make 6AM hockey practices. The Subaru will go right through 2-3 feet of snowplowed snow without breaking a sweat. They are also great for traversing back roads on they way to your favourite fishing / hunting spots where you might otherwise hesitate to take a stock vehicle. Tossing a canoe up on the roof is a snap as well.


----------



## galvestonokie

2012 audi s5.


----------



## StrongBad13

Loving my BMW right now. In upstate NY, xDrive is a must.


----------



## jkpa

I have a luxury sedan and a pick up truck. Works for me. Of the two, the pick up truck proves all the time it's worth every penny and while the car does as well, it's clear that the smart choice is the truck, if I had to choose. The utility is just unmatched. I used to be into high powered V8s and still sell parts for some of those cars but I'm pretty much over my car obsession that has lasted my whole life. My next vehicle, assuming I also keep the truck, will be a sensible, affordable, and smaller car. Maybe a hybrid.


----------



## AL9C1

guspech750 said:


> Well I loved rocking out in my modified 2004 Mercury Marauder. I put in a lot of money, blood sweat, tears and scraped knuckles. But then a POS drunk driver decided she was more important to drive drunk.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Dang man that sucks. I owned both a 95 & 96 Impala. The marauder is great. Currently I drive a 2012 Caprice PPV. V8 rwd 4dr Chevy. It's a total sleeper. And I got a crew cab Chevy also.


----------



## guspech750

AL9C1 said:


> Dang man that sucks. I owned both a 95 & 96 Impala. The marauder is great. Currently I drive a 2012 Caprice PPV. V8 rwd 4dr Chevy. It's a total sleeper. And I got a crew cab Chevy also.


I dig those Caprices. They are sharp, great power, rwd and big too. Do a ZL supercharger swap on it. ?(i think it's a direct bolt on IIRC?)

I love the Impala SS. Still one of my favorites. Before my car was wrecked. I was looking for any 1996 SS with 60,000+ Miles to use a daily driver. Getting tired of my worn out F250. But now I have to try and rebuild my car. Got the motor out today 

Now off to a shop for frame repair.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## AL9C1

guspech750 said:


> I dig those Caprices. They are sharp, great power, rwd and big too. Do a ZL supercharger swap on it. ?(i think it's a direct bolt on IIRC?)
> 
> I love the Impala SS. Still one of my favorites. Before my car was wrecked. I was looking for any 1996 SS with 60,000+ Miles to use a daily driver. Getting tired of my worn out F250. But now I have to try and rebuild my car. Got the motor out today
> 
> Now off to a shop for frame repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Good luck with it. I sold this one a couple years ago. I feel you pain man.


----------



## kamonjj

AL9C1 said:


> Good luck with it. I sold this one a couple years ago. I feel you pain man.


I want a terminator in the worst way. I have for years.


----------



## dan360

My eclectic lifestyle prevents me from keeping just one vehicle, but if forced on threat of death (or worse) to choose just one, it'd probably end up being a Toyota Land Cruiser with some sort of reliable diesel swap done to it.

Or Cummins powered F-350 4x4


----------



## berni29

Hi, my never sell car unless I truly have to is my Porsche 993 (1994) 200k miler......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young Ben

berni29 said:


> Hi, my never sell car unless I truly have to is my Porsche 993 (1994) 200k miler......


200k! Incredible. I bet it still runs pretty sweet eh? How many of those miles have you put on it?


----------



## Young Ben

berni29 said:


> Hi, my never sell car unless I truly have to is my Porsche 993 (1994) 200k miler......


200k! Incredible. I bet it still runs pretty sweet eh? How many of those miles have you put on it?


----------



## wjhoffmann

Lexus and Porsche. Both are extremely reliable, and hold their values. Lexus is supremely comfortable and the Porsches delivers on performance.


----------



## GDI

Shelby GT350 (for now)...


----------



## vlps

My 2018 Porsche Macan GTS and 2015 Lamborghini Huracan (Twin Turbo'd, ~1000 HP)


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Always wanted a Lamborghini that would be the life to live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

At this point in my life, I am past sports cars and exotics! But, that doesn't mean I do not like them ----- I simply prefer a well appointed Tahoe


----------



## JDMLS430

I am partial to Lexus. I have had my LS430 since college days and still wouldn't think about getting rid of it, Nice, luxurious, reliable, comfortable. Cant complain at all.


----------



## JeffW2

Alfa Romeo 4C
Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio

Jeff


----------



## JeffW2

Alfa Romeo 4C
Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio

Jeff


----------



## City74

I drove Toyota trucks for 20 years or so, still have the 96 I bought new. I recently wanted a car to add to my stable, for gas mileage and convenience etc and went with a car I have liked since my teen years. A VW Jetta


----------



## kamonjj

City74 said:


> I drove Toyota trucks for 20 years or so, still have the 96 I bought new. I recently wanted a car to add to my stable, for gas mileage and convenience etc and went with a car I have liked since my teen years. A VW Jetta
> 
> View attachment 13636481


How many miles are on your 96?


----------



## clbryant1981

I’m still an old truck guy. Daily drive my Ford F-150. No complaints. About as fancy car wise I ever got was riding a motorcycle for years. 4 years ago a lady texting and driving tboned me, now I’m left with lifelong back injuries that prevent me from enjoying it the way I did.


----------



## JDMLS430

Luxury cars. I like big body luxury sedans. Anything quiet and comfortable. I wasn't into the loud and fast cars


----------



## City74

kamonjj said:


> How many miles are on your 96?


Right around 196k on the 1996. My 2010 Tacoma has about 38k on it


----------



## johnmichael

A well appointed Chevrolet Suburban-----it has all the amenities of a home on wheels


----------



## yankeexpress

johnmichael said:


> A well appointed Chevrolet Suburban-----it has all the amenities of a home on wheels


Agree, except when navigating parking garages


----------



## mkim520

Toyota 4runner trd pro over here, after a string of luxury cars this is my favorite car.


----------



## ZIPPER79

My 2008 VW Passat!


----------



## gward10

Audi SQ5 2015 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

We just bought this, absolutely love it. Basically drives itself (pedals, steering, etc) the Eyesight feature is the coolest thing ever. This is our 4th Subaru and they keep getting better and better. Always used to be a Honda guy but test drove this and the new Odyssey (my fav vehicle of all time) and Honda has slipped behind in the tech interface. Nothing was intuitive to use and the overall quality felt lower than the pricetag. This is the opposite, it has every feature imaginable, only complaint is the MPG sucks


----------



## VanAdian

Love our Volvo XC70, I only wish it was a manual transmission.


----------



## ady1989

Toyota Tacomas because they are small, useful and a good daily driver especially in winter.


----------



## yankeexpress

ady1989 said:


> Toyota Tacomas because they are small, useful and a good daily driver especially in winter.


And I think they can be found in a manual transmission version, which makes them wonderful in the snow.. Actually saw a stick Camry last month, I was shocked it even existed.

I have 2 manuals, Forester 5-speed and Xterra 6-speed


----------



## ady1989

I prefer automatic, I've had a manual Tacoma which I almost lost down an icy cliff a few years ago. When you have one wheel already hanging in mid air and any bit of roll back is going to make you fall you rethink your transmission choices


----------



## Premise

I’ve never had the same car twice. I’ve always had odd and sometimes eccentric tastes. The longest time I had a car was 8 years. It was a 2004 Pontiac GTO. I’ve had a Camaro, a Honda Civic and the last was a Jaguar XJ8 Vanden Plas. That one felt special and where I feel the eccentric part comes in. Now I have a 2017 Ford F-150 I purchased new. Since picking that up I don’t have a desire to drive anything else and fully plan whenever that needs replaced to stick with a full size truck.


----------



## ady1989

Premise said:


> I've never had the same car twice. I've always had odd and sometimes eccentric tastes. The longest time I had a car was 8 years. It was a 2004 Pontiac GTO. I've had a Camaro, a Honda Civic and the last was a Jaguar XJ8 Vanden Plas. That one felt special and where I feel the eccentric part comes in. Now I have a 2017 Ford F-150 I purchased new. Since picking that up I don't have a desire to drive anything else and fully plan whenever that needs replaced to stick with a full size truck.


Funny, I just got to try a full sized Dodge rental and I absolutely hate it around the city. Turning radius sucks and it's not fun to park in tight spots. I can't wait to get my mid sized back!


----------



## lawtaxi

MBZ. On my 6th one; this one a black C300


----------



## kamonjj

yankeexpress said:


> And I think they can be found in a manual transmission version, which makes them wonderful in the snow.. Actually saw a stick Camry last month, I was shocked it even existed.
> 
> I have 2 manuals, Forester 5-speed and Xterra 6-speed


I agree 100%! Have had many manuals for years. They are fantastic in the snow. I no longer have a manual because they aren't offered on the ridgeline but I'd recommend a manual to any one. Seems that they are becoming a thing of the past though. No more manual foresters I believe, right?


----------



## ady1989

Finally got my Tacoma back from the shop after 2 weeks with a Dodge rental! Makes me that much happier I bought a mid sized Tacoma over a full sized truck. Parking a full sized in the city really sucks, it turns like a cruise ship.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Grand sport vette is the one I'm getting next.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Love my 09 WRX but would've really liked to STi swapped my 04 Forester XT when I had it. I'd probably still be driving it if I was able to swap it. Probably loved that car more than my current. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

VanAdian said:


> Love our Volvo XC70, I only wish it was a manual transmission.


Agree 100%. One of the best cars I've ever owned - the only think missing is a third pedal. There was a time when that would have written it off for me. But now, that I need the room, I've found it's an amazing car that I'm completely happy with. And in some ways, I think I'd perfectly fine without the clutch pedal. It makes it easier when I'm coming back from diving or running.


----------



## dealer-1

Mercedes GLE


----------



## mt_timepieces

Been driving infiniti for the past 5 years, it's been very good to me.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise

ady1989 said:


> Funny, I just got to try a full sized Dodge rental and I absolutely hate it around the city. Turning radius sucks and it's not fun to park in tight spots. I can't wait to get my mid sized back!


Full size trucks in tight situations definitely take time to get used to in those situations and I do use Dodge trucks for work. I will say for the Dodge that the turning circle is particularly bad.


----------



## francorx

My acura tlx is the daily driver. When winter hits I move to my toyota tundra. For fun I drive my 911. In between in warm weather it's my Honda magna motorcycle or for short rides my Vespa.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

I feel best in the super duty. If the weather's nice on the weekend, out comes the NSX.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Drooling over that NSX. Love it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone

I have loved Jeeps since I was a kid.


----------



## mr.mozes27

Audi RS3!


----------



## ShortOnTime

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Gotcha, thanks. For me it would have to be a 911 c4s. Mind you, I don't own one, but it seems like the perfect car for me.


So I'm quoting myself here, since the above post is from 2014. Yes, if it was just me, a 911 C4S is still an amazing vehicle. I recently thought that maybe I'd need to go in that direction. However, my situation was such that I needed something myself and my SO could drive. She doesn't like small euro sports cars, like Porsches or BMWs (currently have an M3). She can't and doesn't really want to learn manual (which is the only way I'd go for the C4S). So, what to do? How can I capture some of the utility I wanted (towing in particular), the performance I love, and something the SO would be comfortable driving? My heart is always with the 911 (despite never owning one, LOL), but the reality is that such a vehicle isn't happening right now. What did happen is a new 2018 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT:


----------



## ShortOnTime

repost...


----------



## Foch

Wife drives a Silverado 4x4 I drive a 71 K5 Blazer with an Escalade LS drivetrain or my Titan


----------



## kamonjj

^ looks a little cold to be driving around with the top down ...


----------



## atennisplayah

lexus ls400


----------



## alitaher2009

nice one bro


----------



## alitaher2009

audi q7


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## Jeffie007

I bought my dream car in 2014. Love driving it every spring, summer and fall. Waited 25 years to own one and it was worth the wait.






4


----------



## Jeffie007

I bought my dream car in 2014. Love driving it every spring, summer and fall. Waited 25 years to own one and it was worth the wait.
View attachment 13807327


----------



## Ross13

Honda S2000. Will never get rid of that car. Ever.


----------



## ugawino

I drive 2017 Subaru Crosstrek. It's not very fast, but it's fun with a manual transmission. I like the old adage of "It's more fun to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow."

But I would "prefer" to drive a 911. 😁


----------



## ugawino

kamonjj said:


> No more manual foresters I believe, right?


Correct. Subaru dropped the manual (and turbo) from the Forester line-up for 2019. I guess it isn't compatible with that "Eyesight" safety system.

It's a real shame that sticks are going the way of Blockbuster Video.... 😥


----------



## Panzer Applehusky

'14 BMW 335i xDrive GT
Love it to death...


----------



## TheWalrus

ugawino said:


> Correct. Subaru dropped the manual (and turbo) from the Forester line-up for 2019. I guess it isn't compatible with that "Eyesight" safety system.
> 
> It's a real shame that sticks are going the way of Blockbuster Video.... &#55357;&#56869;


What? Damn it! I always felt like Subaru was one of the few companies that still, at least a little, cared about making a stick shift available. Even if in only a few option packages on a few cars. I'm assume the Impreza will still have one available... but for how long, now... because I think you're right - it's just not easily compatible, I think, with the new suite of safety and autonomous technology that's becoming increasingly 'standard'.


----------



## Ross13

It's sad but the manual is on the way out aside from on unobtanium high end sports cars it seems. I would only bank on the mx5, WRX variants and Civic Si/Type R to commit to it on the "reasonable car" spectrum. The new Subaru Forester broke my heart.


----------



## TheWalrus

Ross13 said:


> It's sad but the manual is on the way out aside from on unobtanium high end sports cars it seems. I would only bank on the mx5, WRX variants and Civic Si/Type R to commit to it on the "reasonable car" spectrum. The new Subaru Forester broke my heart.


And really - all the newest high-end sports cars have done away with the traditional manual too - Ferrari, Lambrghini, McLaren, Alfa Romero, Bugatti - I don't think any of them give you the option any longer. All in the name of the slightest possible advantage, all out, around a track. I think even Porsche is slowly moving over to the auto being, far and away, the primary transmission with it's newest generation of the 911.

If I had t guess, I think you're right. The last bastion of manual transmission cars will be in vehicles like the Miata, the BRZ / 86, the WRX and the Si / Type R where all-out performance isn't as much of an issue and potential purchasers may still want to enjoy a traditional driving experience. For a few more dollars - I'm sure companies like Lotus and Morgan (and maybe Porsche with the Boxster) will also keep the manual clutch alive a little while longer.

Outside of that - the era of stick shifts in economy cars is almost over. The costs of production for high-quality autos (and the expectation that they be included standard) has seen to that.

Anyway, I'm guessing 10, 15 years (once electrification really takes hold) and you won't be able to buy a new one, anywhere - outside of very low production custom jobs.


----------



## tmnc

Subaru did something amazing offering the Forester XT, something no other company did in its class. Also, years ago, get it in a manual! Talk about the ultimate Dad car. To me, 2002-2008 was a great time to have a Subaru because they seemed to really car about the enthusiasts and what was possible to do with their cars. Why else add a turbo and manual to an outback?! I drove an 04 FXT as my college car and if it didnt have the problems it had, I would still be driving it.

But once 2009 hit Subaru started to move their attention to pleasing the masses and they have held onto that since. Yeah we still got the BRZ, WRX/STi, and now the s209 coming, and yeah it makes financial sense to appeal to the masses by making everything bigger and better because that is what's selling now, but it feels like they left behind a large group of people who fell in love with the brand because of their quirkiness by offering manuals and turbos in cars that shouldn't have had them in the first place.

Subaru wont let go of WRXs/STis or their manuals because of the sales they produce in the US but they really need to bring back the hatch!!

Picture for fun but also because I love it....mostly....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

tmnc said:


> Subaru did something amazing offering the Forester XT, something no other company did in its class. Also, years ago, get it in a manual! Talk about the ultimate Dad car. To me, 2002-2008 was a great time to have a Subaru because they seemed to really car about the enthusiasts and what was possible to do with their cars. Why else add a turbo and manual to an outback?! I drove an 04 FXT as my college car and if it didnt have the problems it had, I would still be driving it.
> 
> But once 2009 hit Subaru started to move their attention to pleasing the masses and they have held onto that since. Yeah we still got the BRZ, WRX/STi, and now the s209 coming, and yeah it makes financial sense to appeal to the masses by making everything bigger and better because that is what's selling now, but it feels like they left behind a large group of people who fell in love with the brand because of their quirkiness by offering manuals and turbos in cars that shouldn't have had them in the first place.
> 
> Subaru wont let go of WRXs/STis or their manuals because of the sales they produce in the US but they really need to bring back the hatch!!
> 
> Picture for fun but also because I love it....mostly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One of the biggest mistakes I ever made was taking the cheaper, safer, more "responsible" approach of buying a Honda Civic as my first new car, and not the Subaru Forester XT (manual) that I looked at, at the same time. I'd probably still have the Subaru. The Civic is long gone.


----------



## tmnc

TheWalrus said:


> One of the biggest mistakes I ever made was taking the cheaper, safer, more "responsible" approach of buying a Honda Civic as my first new car, and not the Subaru Forester XT (manual) that I looked at, at the same time. I'd probably still have the Subaru. The Civic is long gone.


My dad bought the 04 STi when it first came out and while the dealership was getting it ready, he test drove the FXT. He thought to himself, "this is the car I should be getting." 1.5 years and +/- 4 speeding tickets later, he sold it and got the XT.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

I love my 17 Crosstrek, but it would be even lovelier with a turbo.


----------



## chzman

TheWalrus said:


> And really - all the newest high-end sports cars have done away with the traditional manual too - Ferrari, Lambrghini, McLaren, Alfa Romero, Bugatti - I don't think any of them give you the option any longer. All in the name of the slightest possible advantage, all out, around a track. I think even Porsche is slowly moving over to the auto being, far and away, the primary transmission with it's newest generation of the 911.
> 
> If I had t guess, I think you're right. The last bastion of manual transmission cars will be in vehicles like the Miata, the BRZ / 86, the WRX and the Si / Type R where all-out performance isn't as much of an issue and potential purchasers may still want to enjoy a traditional driving experience. For a few more dollars - I'm sure companies like Lotus and Morgan (and maybe Porsche with the Boxster) will also keep the manual clutch alive a little while longer.
> 
> Outside of that - the era of stick shifts in economy cars is almost over. The costs of production for high-quality autos (and the expectation that they be included standard) has seen to that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm guessing 10, 15 years (once electrification really takes hold) and you won't be able to buy a new one, anywhere - outside of very low production custom jobs.


While some might not classify the Corvette Z06 or ZR1 as a high-end performance car, both variants still come standard with a manual, and with a capable driver, they can run with the europeans on the track.

My Z06 is almost 10 years old, but the 7.0L naturally aspirated engine coupled to a 6-speed manual can really move the 3150# car.


----------



## TheWalrus

chzman said:


> While some might not classify the Corvette Z06 or ZR1 as a high-end performance car, both variants still come standard with a manual, and with a capable driver, they can run with the europeans on the track.
> 
> My Z06 is almost 10 years old, but the 7.0L naturally aspirated engine coupled to a 6-speed manual can really move the 3150# car.
> 
> View attachment 13839761


I would very much call it a high performance car. But not 'high-end' in the Ferrari, Lamborghini or Porsche 911 sense. Plus it's also very much in the minority when it comes to cars that offer that kind of performance with a manual transmission. In fact - what else would come close? Maybe the 911 S, maybe - but I understand the new 2020 992 will be tough to get with one, even if it will be offered. The Viper is gone. The new NSX doesn't come with a stick. I don't think the new Supra will either. Though I suppose most of BMW's new M cars still offer one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Stick 6-speed is the only way these come


----------



## malern

Tesla Model 3



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

Honestly a sports SUV. Porsche Cayenne GTS/Turbo is a great choice


----------



## paulhotte

I love the chevrolet camaro....Sleek


----------



## Fbcanman

Golf R MK 7.5. The most well rounded car Ive owned.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A

Anything VW/Audi Diesel. Currently A6 and A8 TDI


----------



## watchRus

TheWalrus said:


> And really - all the newest high-end sports cars have done away with the traditional manual too - Ferrari, Lambrghini, McLaren, Alfa Romero, Bugatti - I don't think any of them give you the option any longer. All in the name of the slightest possible advantage, all out, around a track. I think even Porsche is slowly moving over to the auto being, far and away, the primary transmission with it's newest generation of the 911.
> 
> If I had t guess, I think you're right. The last bastion of manual transmission cars will be in vehicles like the Miata, the BRZ / 86, the WRX and the Si / Type R where all-out performance isn't as much of an issue and potential purchasers may still want to enjoy a traditional driving experience. For a few more dollars - I'm sure companies like Lotus and Morgan (and maybe Porsche with the Boxster) will also keep the manual clutch alive a little while longer.
> 
> *Outside of that - the era of stick shifts in economy cars is almost over. The costs of production for high-quality autos (and the expectation that they be included standard) has seen to that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm guessing 10, 15 years (once electrification really takes hold) and you won't be able to buy a new one, anywhere - outside of very low production custom jobs.*


Shares of manual transmissions are seen majorly in countries having low gas output, resulting in higher gas prices. Customers in U.S., Canada, Russia, and Middle Eastern countries are all more likely to purchase automatics because of lower gas cost per mile/kilometer. At least, that is the common link I have found so far.

How will electric cars change things? I am not sure yet. A lot of major car brands are shifting to either a complete electric line-up by replacing their gas line, or close to it. I personally think they are betting on higher gas prices over the horizon. But I suspect electric cars are throw-away cars, whose maintenance cost (battery replacement) after 7-10 years should be substantial.


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: Have a preferred choice in what car you drive?...Each have a Lexus RX 350*

Great Cars, Comfortable and Reliable..GREAT IN THE SNOW !!!


----------



## TheWalrus

watchRus said:


> Shares of manual transmissions are seen majorly in countries having low gas output, resulting in higher gas prices. Customers in U.S., Canada, Russia, and Middle Eastern countries are all more likely to purchase automatics because of lower gas cost per mile/kilometer. At least, that is the common link I have found so far.
> 
> How will electric cars change things? I am not sure yet. A lot of major car brands are shifting to either a complete electric line-up by replacing their gas line, or close to it. I personally think they are betting on higher gas prices over the horizon. But I suspect electric cars are throw-away cars, whose maintenance cost (battery replacement) after 7-10 years should be substantial.


Yeah - but modern automatics are significantly better with fuel economy now too. Case in point, our new Honda Fit. I desperately wanted a manual - but couldn't justify it for a few reasons. One was that my wife is still a little uncomfortable driving one (and it's our daily). A second was that there was only one on the lot - without air conditioning. And the third was that the auto was significantly better on fuel. To the tune of over half a litre over 100 km.


----------



## dan360

I've always been partial to European cars, Ford trucks, and Toyota Land Cruisers. Honorable mention for the Gen 1 Tundras and little pickups, too.


----------



## Royal68

The Maserati granturismo is a great car for my needs. Amazing comfortable 4 door cruiser with enough power to get you where you need to go. And that exhaust.... infotainment system is .... though


----------



## Badger18

My FJ Cruiser crossing the Simpson Desert 600 ks lots of sand dunes.


----------



## Rledwards25

I love Audi's. The balance they provide between sportiness and luxury is great. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patryk_K

Anything that is a BMW. RWD, and 6 Speed Manual 😁


----------



## 14060

Porsche 911.


----------



## sarox42

I'm happy with my Ford Edge. It's spacious and has a nimble ride. Best car in the price point.

But if I'd had more money I'd go with Lexus LC or BMW 6 series cabriolet. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

After I got my 2018 Ford F-150 with the 3.5L EcoBoost, 4x4 and 10 speed auto, I know I have a vehicle that's all things to all people. I'm selling my Lexus LS460 shortly. Love the car but the truck is just fantastic at everything.

Family car, work vehicle, fast as hell for something weighing 5500 lbs (how's 0-60 in less than 6 seconds), unstoppable in any weather, very safe, loaded with tech, pretty decent on gas... it has no flaws. Jack of all trades, master of all trades. I love it. I have 10000 miles on and I know I'm getting another one in a couple of years. Maybe the Raptor next time just because I think it's cool.  

My dream car is a Porsche 911 Turbo but it just won't happen unless I hit the lottery jackpot.


----------



## Watchguy08

AWD and Japanese. Went out of my comfort zone and got a BMW and actually like it.


----------



## RMS911

Kia Forte of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susko

Mid engine, six speed.


----------



## anabuki

Cos she's Pretty, Rosso, TRS fan and sexy ;-)


----------



## ccl127

4Runner - they last forever.


----------



## guspech750

Love the first generation Ford Super Duty models. I have a 2002 F-250 Super Duty. The truck is super reliable. But with Chicago winters it has become a rust bucket. Such a shame as it's ridiculously reliable, durable and only 215k miles.

As a little luck for me would have it. I just found a rust free and very clean 2006 F-250 Super Duty with only 122k miles that was owned by a fire dept in Texas. Bought it and had it shipped to Chicago. Time to sell my old truck

Out with the old.










In with the new 























































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Kjian414

Something sporty and good on gas. 🙂


----------



## Fredette

Can't buy the truck but love the f250's. Nice buy 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

My first car was a 20+ yr old rusty pickup. after HS I bought a used mustang and quickly sold it and bought a pickup. I wont own anything else now. I just bought a 2019 F150 and it is super luxurious!


----------



## malern

Tesla!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Jeep or Mercedes. Always


----------



## The Watch Ho

LEXUS for DD and Porsche, Jag and BMW for fun cars.


----------



## phaphaphooey

Tesla/Audi for DD, previously Alfa for performance but will be Acura soon enough


----------



## adam_svt

Love the Volkswagen Touareg


----------



## vchau76

Range Rover Sport for daily and E36 M3 racecar on the weekends!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob

Modified Fiat Abarth - couldnt have more fun without spending 100k+


----------



## comstar

I had an air cooled Porsche but my dumb ass treated it like a queen to keep miles low so the value stays high. I am now on the hunt for a 87-89 Targa with high miles so I can beat it up a little and not worry.


----------



## 2star

I love German cars who doesn't? so for my everyday car it's a Mercedes my model being the C-class awesome overall design although cost of maintenance is on the high side but then it's what i love.


----------



## jhwarthog

Had an Audi A4 but now have a Honda Accord sport 2.0T. Have to say I absolutely love the Accord. I've found I'm not into driving "expensive" card anymore and just want reliable and affordable so I can spend more money on watches! Haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lodi

jhwarthog said:


> Had an Audi A4 but now have a Honda Accord sport 2.0T. Have to say I absolutely love the Accord. I've found I'm not into driving "expensive" card anymore and just want reliable and affordable so I can spend more money on watches! Haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


During my last trip in US i've seen a lot of new Accords and it seems a very good car, shame it is not imported in Europe.


----------



## corsokid

2003 BMW Z4 3.0 liter with 6 speed manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

Dream car 991.2


----------



## nicholascanada

Best car owned to date..prob Ford Probe GT..mainly due to Mazda engine in it lol


----------



## aabikrman

All time favorite, ‘95 Ram 2500 4x4 Cummins equipped 5 speed. Over 325,000 miles on the truck now and it’s been like an anvil. It just doesn’t break and she still gets 20-24 mpg. That truck could pull a house off it’s foundation if you could figure out a way to hitch it up. I still have that truck with no plans to ever get rid of her. Ridiculously reliable and full of personality, best vehicle of any type that I’ve ever owned...

Otherwise, as far as “car” goes, pretty much any Lexus sedan with the 3.5 liter V6. Awesome cars....


----------



## SequoiaMan

I loved my first gen Toyota Sequoia so much, I bought another one after I sold the first one.


----------



## Axlwatches

O2AFAC67 said:


> Just one particular vehicle, please..
> Best,
> Ron


jeep grand cherokee (before 2002 so the quality is insane)


----------



## aabikrman

clbryant1981 said:


> I'm still an old truck guy. Daily drive my Ford F-150. No complaints. About as fancy car wise I ever got was riding a motorcycle for years. 4 years ago a lady texting and driving tboned me, now I'm left with lifelong back injuries that prevent me from enjoying it the way I did.


That completely sucks and a possible situation I'm more and more aware of everyday. Sorry for your loss !

I've been riding all my life and my first choice is always a bike, my overall favorite is an older 120" carbureted Harley FLHT Electraglide with a 6 speed transmission that I could never quite let myself sell or trade. The bike has personality and for me is like an old pair of Levi's jeans. Plenty of miles on the old gal.....


----------



## zygomatic21

I daily a 14 year old Porsche 911. It's been a fantastically reliable car that is just an all-around great drive.


----------



## byunts

I'm a sucker for BMW m cars. This is my 3rd one currently in a 2019 m4cs









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSunWest

Tesla S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Being in the car business I’ve been lucky to own/drive many different cars, but I am partial for Porsche (911). From a mass production standpoint they generally build the best quality and driving cars in the world IMO at the moment...However I’m the happy owner of an m4 gts for the last 3 years.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

I'm definitely a BMW M guy, and M cars will always have a place in my automobile heart. However, I'm young in my career and will (hopefully) be able to indulge in the truly exotic car culture in the future. The Lexus LFA will always be one of my favorite cars, as will the original Pagani Huayra!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## byunts

SaMaster14 said:


> I'm definitely a BMW M guy, and M cars will always have a place in my automobile heart. However, I'm young in my career and will (hopefully) be able to indulge in the truly exotic car culture in the future. The Lexus LFA will always be one of my favorite cars, as will the original Pagani Huayra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Is that San Marino blue? Beautiful color as I have the same 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

byunts said:


> Is that San Marino blue? Beautiful color as I have the same
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is! 2020 is the first (and only) year SMB is a standard option for the M4, and ever since I saw it on an M6 ten or so years ago, I knew I'd have a San Marino blue car someday.

You have a gorgeous CS btw!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mercurynfo

$5k '08 Civic beater with a '10 FJ Cruiser serving a garage queen for now (highest resale value of any other model).


----------



## MHe225

byunts said:


> Is that San Marino blue? Beautiful color as I have the same


There is something about blue cars ...... my favoriet car to drive is pictured below. 
First time I drove a GTI was in the late 80's and immediately knew that one day ..... Got my first GTI in '07 (Mk V) and traded it with 127k miles in '16 for a new one. 
Wasn't planning on trading that one this soon, but when I saw the Rabbit Edition in cornflower blue ....... with its 6 speed manual and big brakes, definitely my favorite


----------



## kamonjj

MHe225 said:


> There is something about blue cars ...... my favoriet car to drive is pictured below.
> First time I drove a GTI was in the late 80's and immediately knew that one day ..... Got my first GTI in '07 (Mk V) and traded it with 127k miles in '16 for a new one.
> Wasn't planning on trading that one this soon, but when I saw the Rabbit Edition in cornflower blue ....... with its 6 speed manual and big brakes, definitely my favorite
> 
> View attachment 14662601


Nice pickup! I love the LE rabbits. I just picked up my first VW, a golf R and I'm smitten. I wish I would have dabbled in these earlier in life.


----------



## jah

JEEP for me! Going back in the shop Monday for some mods!


----------



## Ashhh

Boring.... but love our Volvo SUV! 

Recently written off through not fault of our own 😞


----------



## mattconeill

MHe225 said:


> byunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that San Marino blue? Beautiful color as I have the same
> 
> 
> 
> There is something about blue cars ...... my favoriet car to drive is pictured below.
> First time I drove a GTI was in the late 80's and immediately knew that one day ..... Got my first GTI in '07 (Mk V) and traded it with 127k miles in '16 for a new one.
> Wasn't planning on trading that one this soon, but when I saw the Rabbit Edition in cornflower blue ....... with its 6 speed manual and big brakes, definitely my favorite
> 
> View attachment 14662601
Click to expand...

Great VW keeping the manuals alive!!!


----------



## adam_svt

favorite daily is a nice German SUV. my ultimate favorite would be the Bentley Bentayga murdered out


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> favorite daily is a nice German SUV. my ultimate favorite would be the Bentley Bentayga murdered out


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## galvestonokie

go anywhere, including Houston flooding (within reason, of course).


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Preferably European. I've had cars from the big three German manufacturers and think Mercedes tops the list, despite the fact that I currently own an Audi. Interested in potentially purchasing a Nissan GTR in a few years though.


----------



## yankeexpress

galvestonokie said:


> go anywhere, including Houston flooding (within reason, of course).
> 
> View attachment 14768245


Damn straight!



This one is a 6-speed Pro4-X with the white gauges


----------



## bigclive2011

I am a BMW man now, but my mate is buying a Bullit Mustang and has been dragging me round US car importers lately, and this one caused me to doubt myself!!















Man it looked good, but on our narrow twisty roads.........


----------



## yankeexpress

StanleyInquisition said:


> Preferably European. I've had cars from the big three German manufacturers and think Mercedes tops the list, despite the fact that I currently own an Audi. Interested in potentially purchasing a Nissan GTR in a few years though.


A mate just brought home a great deal on a Cayenne S (non-turbo V-8).

His wife drove it, immediately adopted it and now he is headed out to find another one, trading in her Audi Q5.


----------



## tsteph12

DD is a Toyota Avalon. 911S (997.2) and early 70's BMW 02's for weekends.


----------



## cratercraver

I have owned a bunch of cars spanning a bunch of makes over the past >30 years, and I have to say that some of the recent model-year Audi models have impressed me more than anything else. Their "S" (Sport) series cars and SUVs are definitely impressive.


----------



## GMT-man

Here is my diver*, with a watch in front:









*) going to Iceland next summer, again, thus raised air intake, breathers etc.


----------



## dino888

i would love a mustang


----------



## Olds64

Some men are Baptists, some men are Catholics, but I'm an Oldsmobile man.


----------



## Familyman310

I know you said one car, but I have a family and I'm a car enthusiast. Aston when it's just me and my wife. Porsche when I have to haul the kids around. Duramax Diesel when it's raining out or I have to drive long distance. I won't bother posting the truck pic tho.


----------



## Watchguy71

In New Zealand a Tesla Model X


----------



## forsakenfury

If I could afford it Tesla model x p100d fast 0 to 60 great mileage and auto pilot


----------



## mosill

Ive owned and driven toyotas, nissans, bmws, mercedes, etc. and by far my favorite is my Ford Raptor. Its pretty much a big toy thats a lot fun to drive.


----------



## Rglane828

Sorry guys but I need to go with my 1964 Convertible Corvette Stingray. Great american craftsmanship that is super fun to drive.


----------



## roy.erlich36

Well i drive a kia sportage and i live near tel aviv in israel and the parking problem is worse than manhattan so im switching to probably a toyota yaris, hyundai i10 or kia picanto.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist

2018 Mercedes E300. Great looks, great gas mileage and great gadgets on board.


----------



## SaMaster14

Just went in for break in service in Calabasas. Went straight to the canyons (Mulholland). Something about hitting the redline in a tunnel brings a massive grin to my face









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## madart

I like my land yacht. Simple. Like my watches.... and women.


----------



## SolarPower

I like 911s.


----------



## jah

Jeep for me!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Driving my AR 916 Spider 3.0 V6 always brings a grin to my face...


----------



## Familyman310

Having a family of 4 but also being a car enthusiast, I am currently enjoying my Porsche Panamera Turbo. It hauls all 4 of us comfortably, has a lot of trunk space for Costco runs, and 520 hp with launch mode for fun driving. Looking forward to a RR ghost or GL63 next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike13lol

Jeep wrangler


----------



## ras47

I used to be a real car junkie. My true love was 1966-1970 muscle cars. 427 Chevys, big block Fords, and Hemis. But I also appreciated fine European sports cars too. Along the way I started driving more reasonably and shifted toward luxury cars and trucks. More recently I lost the itch. What I wanted was the "anti-fancy" for my ride. Last year I got a new Subaru Outback with cloth seats. If I could have gotten my way I'd have had manual crank down windows and a front bench seat. But even with electric windows and bucket seats I'm loving my Subaru. 4 cylinder engine, naturally aspirated, is peppy enough to pull onto a busy highway but that's about it. Subarus are ubiquitous in my area. It's urban camouflage and goes unnoticed, blending into the background wherever I go. And I love it!


----------



## Haneyar

For daily driving which is everyday when you work for yourself my favorite is the Tesla Mode X. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

My preferred choice in cars is one that does not bring attention to me and is comfortable to sit in for hours without driving.


----------



## brmott

Familyman310 said:


> Having a family of 4 but also being a car enthusiast, I am currently enjoying my Porsche Panamera Turbo. It hauls all 4 of us comfortably, has a lot of trunk space for Costco runs, and 520 hp with launch mode for fun driving


Totally agree! Not a Turbo, but my Panamera S V8 hauls the 4 of us anywhere we want to go. Kids have huge rear seats with lots of leg room. Want a 911 once kids (9 & 7) are out of the house


----------



## ddaksq

The younger me would have said a sports sedan like an M3, but now as I'm entering my 30's and dealing with daily traffic, comfort and a quiet cabin is my main priority. Lots of horse power isn't really useful to me if I'm sitting in stop and go rush hour traffic. Recently I've been looking at an A6 or maybe a Lexus GS.


----------



## spectre6000

For nearly the last decade, I have averaged about 6 months' ownership per car and made at least a few hundred bucks on nearly every one. I started out with air cooled VWs, and then branched out and explored every make and manufacturer with a focus on engines. I would almost always alternate between off road oriented trucks and sports cars, and every time I had one I ended up wanting the other until I realized I needed both.

My DD is on the truck side: a 2020 Chevrolet Colorado ZR2 Bison diesel. Having sampled all manner of off road oriented trucks, I realized I need a bed and five seats, and I wanted it to have a properly capable drive train. The ZR2 has lockers on both axles, a trick transfer case with a clutch on the forward output shaft that allows it to shed bind and mimic a differential. The suspension is incredible, and reminds me very much of my '02 BMW 330i with the sport suspension... The DSSV shocks are control the truck incredibly well and keep it planted on the windy canyon roads around here, but then let go and allow the wheels to move at will off road. I'll probably think a little less of them come service time, but for now I'm smitten. Speaking of the interior, the interior is easily on par with the same BMW from an upholstery and equipment perspective, though lags behind in terms of material selection on the dash... BUT it's a truck, and all that soft dash covering and wood would get messed up, so I'm not at all down on it. It was the right choice. The engine is pretty excellent as well. I'm getting around 25mpg, all the torque and power necessary, and the exhaust brake is great here in the mountains. The Bison package adds a complete suit of armor that's lighter weight and stronger than anything on the aftermarket while also being fully crash tested and retaining 100% cooling capacity, duty capacity, and warranty. Pretty incredible value. So far, I've bought a second set of wheels for seasonal tires and a commercial topper. The topper will take 500# on the roof rack + 100# in each tool box, and the rear hatch (and tailgate) locks with the vehicle locks. Pretty slick!








I need to sell the remainder of a few other cars (parts) and my military truck before I get another sports car, but I'm thinking either another rotary or maybe a British roadster is next up on that side.


----------



## ejhc11

This is our family car...








But before the [email protected] I preferred my e-bike for commuting to work, roundtrip per day was 35miles, and yes it's great exercise, no throttle you pedal all the way! 2 years ago I never ever rode further than 7 miles roundtrip..!


----------



## cabfrank

Don't let Chris Cuomo see you on that thing. Just sayin'.


----------



## SolarPower

Like I said on another thread, my '96 NA Miata successfully competes with my 911 for daily driver duties. I take one of them few times a week based on my daily activities and mood. Both are fun.


----------



## olikatz

samer0214 said:


> Defender 110: Best iconic SUV ever. One day, one day soon!
> 
> I currently own 3 BMW's, and my 1989 635Csi is the favorite.


That 635 has got to be worth a small fortune now


----------



## cowboyjack

We live on a small off grid ranch WAY off road. My totally rebuilt 1995 Land Cruiser IS my dream car. Absolute go anywhere, anytime four wheel drive with AC and leather seats. I’d change the oil and drive it to the tip of South America tomorrow.


----------



## drums4money

I'd rather be on a motorcycle, but i've got to admit this is the most fun'est little buggy i've owned. it's the 2nd Abarth- regretted letting the 1st one go the minute i drove off the lot in a jeep. still have the jeep, but wound up finding this one very clean and with low miles. i've had a slew of BMW's (3-series, 5-series, and a '74 2002). of them, the 2002 was the purest & most reliable BMW i've owned- and anecdotally the most solid among friends who've also driven BMW's. i firmly believe everyone should experience the pain and the pleasure of owning a BMW, but the little Abarth's' have absolutely been pure joy. always wanted a Porsche, though.


----------



## Honkymf

Audi, all the way. Went from an S5 to an S6. Trying to work my way to the RS7. They're extremely proud of them though.


----------



## texwatch

Have to drive a Truck. I have driven sports cars and luxury cars but a good high end truck is the most satisfying. A good looking truck and work in almost any situation. Pull your boat, go and a date, pick up clients.


----------



## Terry M.

Had a Corvette. Couldn't justify keeping it. Now I drive a Ram Power Wagon


----------



## Terry M.

Double post by accident


----------



## LuckyEnzo

I'm pretty predictable. My watches are Seamaster and Hamilton Khaki
Cars are Audi and Honda.


----------



## chriswatson

best choices


----------



## austex

Current garage is a 2011 Acura TSX Sportwagon... everyday driver for the wife/work car/ dog carrier. 2014 Porsche Cayman S... fun car/daily driver for me. 2019 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited... bad weather daily driver for me/ weekend non work car for the wife/ trip car. I’m a Porsche guy through and through and if we didn’t have a couple of dogs to shuttle around I’d definitely have at least one more.


----------



## SolarPower

For a dog carrier an easy solution would be an upgrade from you Cayman to a 911


----------



## adam_svt

I'm a German SUV guy and if I could daily drive one it'd be the 2020 Porsche Cayenne Turbo S 😍


----------



## JD10

My only requirements are a truck with leather seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfdeasy9608

Still enjoy driving my 2008 AM Vantage.


----------



## CSG

For almost 11 years now, I've been driving the Lexus version of the Land Cruiser. If this one dies on me, I'll get another. I'm too old now to drive sports cars they way they should be driven and I don't want to become that cliche. But never say never, right?


----------



## MHe225

For the past (almost) 14 years, I've been driving VW GTI's and these are my favorites of the cars that I have owned in my life. That said, we recently made a road-trip in a friend's Subaru Outback and I am super impressed by the handling of that car in bad weather ..... our final day we drove ca 600 miles on wet roads, stretches with almost torrential downpour and standing water, yet the Outback drove as "on rails". If only the car were more powerful and came with 6MT .......

Not enough pics in this thread; got my latest (third) GTI 18 months ago


----------



## M6TT F

MHe225 said:


> For the past (almost) 14 years, I've been driving VW GTI's and these are my favorites of the cars that I have owned in my life. That said, we recently made a road-trip in a friend's Subaru Outback and I am super impressed by the handling of that car in bad weather ..... our final day we drove ca 600 miles on wet roads, stretches with almost torrential downpour and standing water, yet the Outback drove as "on rails". If only the car were more powerful and came with 6MT .......
> 
> Not enough pics in this thread; got my latest (third) GTI 18 months ago
> View attachment 15482100


Great cars. Been very pleased with mine. Great spec, and the performance pack was a no brainer. Hasn't been without its faults though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396

I drive a Subaru Forester which I like but my final car I purchase at retirement will be a Lexus . 😉


----------



## kamonjj

MHe225 said:


> For the past (almost) 14 years, I've been driving VW GTI's and these are my favorites of the cars that I have owned in my life. That said, we recently made a road-trip in a friend's Subaru Outback and I am super impressed by the handling of that car in bad weather ..... our final day we drove ca 600 miles on wet roads, stretches with almost torrential downpour and standing water, yet the Outback drove as "on rails". If only the car were more powerful and came with 6MT .......
> 
> Not enough pics in this thread; got my latest (third) GTI 18 months ago
> View attachment 15482100


Sounds like you need one of these ....


----------



## MHe225

kamonjj said:


> Sounds like you need one of these ....


Not really .... the price difference with (base) GTI is substantial and -the main issue, see also my post- Golf R is not offered with a manual transmission. The alternative would be the Subaru WRX ....


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kamonjj

MHe225 said:


> Not really .... the price difference with (base) GTI is substantial and -the main issue, see also my post- Golf R is not offered with a manual transmission. The alternative would be the Subaru WRX ....


Oh I don't know where you're located, but the golf R has a manual trans here in the US. I've owned a wrx as well and I'd take my R every time. I do like GTIs, but my area gets a lot of snow and is mostly hills. The R won out for that reason. I'd love some plaid seats though.


----------



## Bahn112

Loving my '19 Powerwagon I picked up earlier this year.


----------



## catspispenguins

Pickups only


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

I finally made the jump to electric. Fingers crossed.


----------



## projekt-h

Seems I'm in good company with car choice here, haha.

Love this thing. Easily my favorite of the 20-some cars I've owned. Just does everything great. Plaid seats were a must-have, and honestly I'm happier with the DSG than any manual.

FWIW, this replaced my '16 outback, because I found it just dismal to drive. No power, poor fuel economy and eyesight gets in the way. Was an excellent any-weather-don't-care appliance. Beyond that, meh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

What is it? It looks like pretty much every small SUV.


----------



## M6TT F

CSG said:


> What is it? It looks like pretty much every small SUV.


 SUV? It's the iconic hot hatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

Cars don't matter to me like some of you guys. I still have no idea what that vehicle is.


----------



## cabfrank

VW GTI


----------



## CSG

Thanks. My only experience with that company was a '63 Beetle that I bought around 1968.


----------



## cabfrank

Good times I bet.


----------



## kamonjj

pojekt-h said:


> Seems I'm in good company with car choice here, haha.
> 
> Love this thing. Easily my favorite of the 20-some cars I've owned. Just does everything great. Plaid seats were a must-have, and honestly I'm happier with the DSG than any manual.
> 
> FWIW, this replaced my '16 outback, because I found it just dismal to drive. No power, poor fuel economy and eyesight gets in the way. Was an excellent any-weather-don't-care appliance. Beyond that, meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet gti. I picked up my R last year that's also a DSG. I find myself missing a manual. Do you usually drive around in manual mode?


----------



## projekt-h

kamonjj said:


> Sweet gti. I picked up my R last year that's also a DSG. I find myself missing a manual. Do you usually drive around in manual mode?


Thanks! I'd have probably gone for an R, but they were out of the budget for me. I pretty much just leave it in regular drive most of the time. I'll kick it to sport when I want snappier response and to let it wind out a little more. Don't use manual a whole lot, mostly when I'm driving around empty roads and want to giggle at boosty noises or when I'm "in a hurry". My only criticisms of the the DSG are that it doesn't "fart" like a Porsche PDK/Audi-RS DSG, and that in manual mode it still decides to upshift for me, even before touching the rev limiter.

I hadn't found myself missing driving a manual very much, then driving my buddy's Focus ST a bit recently solidified that. Another friend had a manual Golf R some years ago, and it didn't feel very engaging, like it was just some extra effort for pretty much no extra enjoyment. Way I see it, with as good as modern automatics/dual-clutches are and as insulated and easy as modern manuals are, if I'm going to make the extra effort to row my own gears I want it to require some skill on my end to do it well, and yield a rewarding experience.


----------



## soystephen

Now that I have a kid I am only looking at crossovers or SUVs. I have a 2017 X1 but would LOVE to have a Cayenne. But more realistically probably will end up upgrading to something like a Mazda CX9 or an Acura MDX -- need something that has the option of a 3rd row. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kritameth

Did I want a Miata as a daily driver in NE weather? No, I haven't gone completely senile and insane yet. But much like adding unlimited garlic herb butter shrimp to any entree for $8.99 at Outback Steakhouse, there are deals in life you just cannot pass up.


----------



## GrouchoM

My ride is a 2015 VW Golf R with a few mods. Good year rounder in New England.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I do a lot of road tripping, camping, hiking and fly fishing but I'm not a fan of trucks or SUVs - since 95% of my drives are on freeways, I've happily sacrificed pure off-road capability for on-road refinement. With this in mind, lifted AWD wagons are my vehicles of choice but I prefer something a bit more luxe than an Outback.

My first AWD wagon was a gen 1 Audi allroad. It was supremely capable but so mechanically complicated that maintenance was a nightmare. I unloaded it when the air suspension gave up the ghost for the second time. These days, I drive a Volvo XC70, which I've (slightly) beefed up with off-road capable tires and underbody protection.



















I also have a couple of sporty cars from the late 80s/early 90s that I keep around for fun and the occassional jaunt into the canyons and mountain roads that surround LA. I tend to prefer lighter, more "analog" sports car experiences so I gravitate towards vehicles from this period. I have a 1992 VW Corrado SLC, a rare car that features the first implimentation of VW's narrow angle V6 and the first speed-actuated rear spoiler, as far as I know. It's becoming harder and harder to keep on the road due to parts availability. In a town full of 911s, Ferraris and the like, it's funny but true that I get stopped by admirers of obscure cars half the time I drive the thing. I've also got a 1988 BMW 325is (not pictured) that's currently in the shop for a respray. Both cars have manual transmissions, hydraulic steering and limited slip differentials.


----------



## kamonjj

pojekt-h said:


> Thanks! I'd have probably gone for an R, but they were out of the budget for me. I pretty much just leave it in regular drive most of the time. I'll kick it to sport when I want snappier response and to let it wind out a little more. Don't use manual a whole lot, mostly when I'm driving around empty roads and want to giggle at boosty noises or when I'm "in a hurry". My only criticisms of the the DSG are that it doesn't "fart" like a Porsche PDK/Audi-RS DSG, and that in manual mode it still decides to upshift for me, even before touching the rev limiter.
> 
> I hadn't found myself missing driving a manual very much, then driving my buddy's Focus ST a bit recently solidified that. Another friend had a manual Golf R some years ago, and it didn't feel very engaging, like it was just some extra effort for pretty much no extra enjoyment. Way I see it, with as good as modern automatics/dual-clutches are and as insulated and easy as modern manuals are, if I'm going to make the extra effort to row my own gears I want it to require some skill on my end to do it well, and yield a rewarding experience.


I believe if you have it in sport it limits the rpms but just manual does not. It goes all the way to redline. At least on the R that is the case.


----------



## SolarPower

kritameth said:


> Did I want a Miata as a daily driver in NE weather? No, I haven't gone completely senile and insane yet. But much like adding unlimited garlic herb butter shrimp to any entree for $8.99 at Outback Steakhouse, there are deals in life you just cannot pass up.
> View attachment 15509865


Nice!
Nothing insane about driving Miata in any weather. I do 










And yes, it's a stick of course.


----------



## projekt-h

kamonjj said:


> I believe if you have it in sport it limits the rpms but just manual does not. It goes all the way to redline. At least on the R that is the case.


Interesting. I'm pretty sure it shifts at redline in either mode, when I was at the strip it wound out to the same RPM either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

SolarPower said:


> Nice!
> Nothing insane about driving Miata in any weather. I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it's a stick of course.


Sweet NA! 👍🍻 I really like the Miata community, everyone is friendly, and mini meetups even happen randomly at work sometimes.


----------



## SolarPower

True


----------



## kamonjj

kritameth said:


> Sweet NA!  I really like the Miata community, everyone is friendly, and mini meetups even happen randomly at work sometimes.
> View attachment 15510697


Same! I had a couple miatas myself. A 96, NA and an 04 MSM. Great community and super fun cars.


----------



## kritameth

SolarPower said:


> True


Looking good! One for the Mrs. perhaps? 



kamonjj said:


> couple miatas myself. A 96, NA and an 04 MSM


Very nice! I have a particularly soft spot for anything MS, as my first car was a first gen Mazdaspeed3. And I'm just realizing that I now own another Mazda... believe it or not it wasn't until I literally, just now, typed this sentence that I put two and two together. ??


----------



## kamonjj

kritameth said:


> Looking good! One for the Mrs. perhaps?
> 
> Very nice! I have a particularly soft spot for anything MS, as my first car was a first gen Mazdaspeed3. And I'm just realizing that I now own another Mazda... believe it or not it wasn't until I literally, just now, typed this sentence that I put two and two together.


I too have a soft spot for MS. My first fun car was a mazdaspeed protege. I was smitten over that car for years. Everyone always remembers their first.


----------



## NewGuard84

I enjoy my Lexus LS and Suburban for a variety of uses and weather situations.


----------



## VincentG

98 Gen3, I love my t4r


----------



## SolarPower

kamonjj said:


> Same! I had a couple miatas myself. A 96, NA and an 04 MSM. Great community and super fun cars.


Nice!


----------



## jtaliani

I absolutely love my current generation Honda Ridgeline! All the amenities I want, very comfortable interior and ride, and the convenience of a bed (with trunk) for hauling and fold up rear seats for the pups.


----------



## SolarPower

jtaliani said:


> I absolutely love my current generation Honda Ridgeline! All the amenities I want, very comfortable interior and ride, and the convenience of a bed (with trunk) for hauling and fold up rear seats for the pups.


Very nice truck (if we forget about what real US truck supposed to be)! Have it in the family and it is absolutely unique in a good sense.
Pics of the pets are a must!


----------



## M6TT F

pojekt-h said:


> My only criticisms of the the DSG are that it doesn't "fart" like a Porsche PDK/Audi-RS DSG.


I believe the shift 'fart' was mapped out on the mk 7.5, as my mk7 definitely farts on upshift, in all modes. Especially In manual when it's warm. I think it was something to do with catalytic converters getting ruined and replaced under warranty that prompted it


----------



## jtaliani

SolarPower said:


> Very nice truck (if we forget about what real US truck supposed to be)! Have it in the family and it is absolutely unique in a good sense.
> Pics of the pets are a must!


Agreed! I came from a full-size prior and thought I might miss it. Not even once over the last few years.

My babes!


----------



## projekt-h

M6TT F said:


> I believe the shift 'fart' was mapped out on the mk 7.5, as my mk7 definitely farts on upshift, in all modes. Especially In manual when it's warm. I think it was something to do with catalytic converters getting ruined and replaced under warranty that prompted it


I could see that. It doesn't upshift as fast, or downshift as smooth as what I've experienced in other VAG dual-clutch cars.

Either way, I'll be doing a trans tune eventually, just a matter of figuring out if I want to void the 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty that came with it being a '19.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

pojekt-h said:


> I could see that. It doesn't upshift as fast, or downshift as smooth as what I've experienced in other VAG dual-clutch cars.
> 
> Either way, I'll be doing a trans tune eventually, just a matter of figuring out if I want to void the 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty that came with it being a '19.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that's the conundrum I am having as well. I think I'm going to leave my R stock. Which is something I didn't usually say about any of my previous cars haha.

I can't believe VW did away with that warranty. Makes me reconsider another in the future. Mine is a 2018, and that warranty is best in its class compared to any econobox sports cars.


----------



## M6TT F

pojekt-h said:


> I could see that. It doesn't upshift as fast, or downshift as smooth as what I've experienced in other VAG dual-clutch cars.
> 
> Either way, I'll be doing a trans tune eventually, just a matter of figuring out if I want to void the 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty that came with it being a '19.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I decided not to get mine remapped, despite the lure of a significant increase in power. It was the right decision as I've had several warranty claims, which I've no doubt they would have tried to not honour had I mapped it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

M6TT F said:


> Yes, I decided not to get mine remapped, despite the lure of a significant increase in power. It was the right decision as I've had several warranty claims, which I've no doubt they would have tried to not honour had I mapped it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look into the JB4.


----------



## Z0Tex

Chevrolets (or Pontiacs)...
Play toy: 2018 Camaro SS 1LE (full exhaust, e85, ported IM/TB. 480rwhp/490rwtq).








Daily Driver: 2015 Malibu 2LT









Former toys:
2003 C5 Z06








2001 Pontiac (R.I.P.) Trans Am WS6:


----------



## Wound Up

Just got an LC 500 Convertible

Wonderful car


----------



## projekt-h

kamonjj said:


> Yea that's the conundrum I am having as well. I think I'm going to leave my R stock. Which is something I didn't usually say about any of my previous cars haha.
> 
> I can't believe VW did away with that warranty. Makes me reconsider another in the future. Mine is a 2018, and that warranty is best in its class compared to any econobox sports cars.


It was part of their "dieselgate apology tour" (unofficial name) trying to keep people interested in them and forget about the emissions scandal. I guess they decided it's been long enough and it's all forgiven now that they're doing a lot of EV development.

I'm not big on the screens all over the MK8, and found out all 2020 model year cars came with active cruise and all that jazz (which I very much did not want, my outback it replaced had that and drove me mad) which is what pushed me to buy my '19 a little bit earlier than I had planned on buying anything. The warranty wasn't a big factor in buying, but was definitely a nice bonus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmartini

Ive been a Cadillac guy for a long time now.


----------



## kritameth

I love American V8s.


----------



## King0424

Just to throw in my 2 cents..

I have yet to find a truck that I really like. 
Something that provides reliability and luxury at one time. 
I have owned all brands and I like a few things from each. 
Maybe one of these days I can find something that has exactly what I’m looking for.


----------



## Twanderson912

1996 Toyota 4 runner. They just don’t seem to die


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

Twanderson912 said:


> 1996 Toyota 4 runner. They just don't seem to die


4 runners in general. I'm always amazed by the stories and the one I have backs it up  2004 with 360,000 km only ever have to change breaks, fluids and tires

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34

Tesla for me.


----------



## jamnesiac34

Twanderson912 said:


> 1996 Toyota 4 runner. They just don't seem to die


Amen.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

jamnesiac34 said:


> Tesla for me.


We have two. Model 3 and Model Y. Overall, positive experience. I'm not brand loyal in the car industry, but for an electric vehicle, there really isn't a ton of competition.


----------



## VincentG

Canadian_Kyle said:


> 4 runners in general. I'm always amazed by the stories and the one I have backs it up  2004 with 360,000 km only ever have to change breaks, fluids and tires
> 
> Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


98 T4R I am hoping to someday join the 400k club


----------



## TeeFuce

On my third BMW.


----------



## TeeFuce

kritameth said:


> Did I want a Miata as a daily driver in NE weather? No, I haven't gone completely senile and insane yet. But much like adding unlimited garlic herb butter shrimp to any entree for $8.99 at Outback Steakhouse, there are deals in life you just cannot pass up.
> View attachment 15509865


I've driven for years in upstate NY year-round with two RWD convertible BMWs (one with 220k miles) and a Mazda RX-7 (with 250k). No worries.


----------



## tighthams

sleepeR


----------



## vmgotit

2021 is the final year for the Toyota LandCruiser, and there is a new model for this last year of production. The Toyota LandCruiser 300. I would love to own one! Vance.


----------



## Dave_1442397

I have a 2011 Lexus LS 460 with 67k miles. If all goes well, I'll be driving it for at least another ten years, and spending my money on watches and books.


----------



## projekt-h

Dave_1442397 said:


> I have a 2011 Lexus LS 460 with 67k miles. If all goes well, I'll be driving it for at least another ten years, and spending my money on watches and books.
> View attachment 15713553


If you've only put 67k on in 10 years, it'll probably be able to last you another 40, haha. LS's typically go forever, and unlike their German competitors, very rarely do things go wrong... and when they do it's typically a much simpler fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swink6112

991.2


----------



## casselmb

King0424 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents..
> 
> I have yet to find a truck that I really like.
> Something that provides reliability and luxury at one time.
> I have owned all brands and I like a few things from each.
> Maybe one of these days I can find something that has exactly what I'm looking for.


I have a 2018 Ford F150 King Ranch. I have a bit over 40k miles on it now with no issues. The interior is great, especially if you like the saddle leather look. If you prefer the black leather and chrome look, they also have the Platinum or Limited trim lines. All of these come with pretty much all the technology you can ask for. More space inside than pretty much any luxury sedan and the ability to tow and haul. The 4 wheel drive is nice in snow country where I live too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

When the weather is good, I typically prefer to be on two wheels. But living the the NorthEast does not allow for motorcycle riding year round, so I need to have a car. With that said, my wife owns/drives our newer / nice car, and I have typically driven an older car (of any type) I have typically found a "good deal" on. About 5 years ago I bought a 10 year old Mini from my neighbor. It is a 5 speed manual transmission, and I have found it to be a lot of fun to own. It gets good milage, is easy to park ion town, and it is starting to grow on me. In the future if I need another vehicle, I might actually get another Coopper.


----------



## Pontificator

Daily driver is a '98 Dodge Durango with 130,000+ miles on it which has been the most problem-free vehicle I've owned. Dodge gets a bad rap which is mostly deserved but this one has been great. Weekend/road trip vehicle is my C4 'vette with a 383 Stroker which currently has 27,000 miles on it. Bought it brand new and had the engine upgrade done in the early nineties. Fun ride!


----------



## SWilly67

I keep buying these, so I guess this is it.


----------



## SuttoFL

I recently got an Audi RS5 and I'm having a hard time finding any fault in it. It can be absolutely mental when you want that but also drives like a luxury car for daily driving. Plenty of room in the trunk and a useable back seat too.


----------



## michaeld1

Had a barebones 2016 BMW 228i for a year, so punchy, so agile, so easy to fit in parking spaces, awesome build quality.


----------



## PCCM

I miss my 05 STi 6MT. Talk about GADA, especially once I took the shopping cart wing off it. Like the postmasters’ saying: “Not rain nor sleet nor snow...”


----------



## hitekexec

2019 Mustang GT Premium, loaded and with a few minor mods... my daily driver


----------



## ipoppa33

Have a Silverado for edd, but my c10 is my so much fun.


----------



## ugawino

"Preferred choice" would be an AWD Porsche 911 w/manual transmission. But that's never going to happen.

Meanwhile, I'm quite content with my new 4WD Tacoma Off Road. Might be my "forever vehicle."


----------



## hitekexec

bigclive2011 said:


> I am a BMW man now, but my mate is buying a Bullit Mustang and has been dragging me round US car importers lately, and this one caused me to doubt myself!!
> 
> View attachment 14770185
> View attachment 14770187
> 
> 
> Man it looked good, but on our narrow twisty roads.........


You'll have a blast in the Bullit on those twisties; my Mustang GT is modded a bit a bit higher than the Bullit and I wouldn't hesitate getting back on your roads.


----------



## SolarPower

As we celebrate a full year of our g.kids daycare service, my Miata is getting retired from daily use due to lack of a VIP place. The 911 though is taking care of our VIP pickup / delivery no sweat 
So my preferred car to drive is pretty clear choice these days. On a serious note I must say that after 4 different 911 cars I owned and drove daily the Turbo is undoubtedly daily driver champ.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Zooky

I would have to say my power stroke or duramax is my preference


----------



## buggravy

I'm on my second Audi SQ5, a '16 and now a '21, and am a bonafide Audi fanboi in general. Great cars with a robust aftermarket, if that's your bag.


----------



## ShortOnTime

buggravy said:


> I'm on my second Audi SQ5, a '16 and now a '21, and am a bonafide Audi fanboi in general. Great cars with a robust aftermarket, if that's your bag.
> View attachment 15785304


That color is excellent, congrats on the new vehicle!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gearguywb

I am more of a Land Cruiser/Truck guy. We did test drive a Tesla 3 this week. Wow! Big fun factor with the instant acceleration. It moved way up the wife's list!


----------



## buggravy

ShortOnTime said:


> That color is excellent, congrats on the new vehicle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've actually had it for a few months now, but a fresh wash called for a couple new snaps. I do think that Audi does a fantastic job with blues.


----------



## buggravy

buggravy said:


> I'm on my second Audi SQ5, a '16 and now a '21, and am a bonafide Audi fanboi in general. Great cars with a robust aftermarket, if that's your bag.
> View attachment 15785304


Well, it was fun while it lasted. Such a bummer, but fortunately no humans were seriously hurt in the making of this pic, and I was not at fault.


----------



## kritameth

buggravy said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. Such a bummer, but fortunately no humans were seriously hurt in the making of this pic, and I was not at fault.
> View attachment 15794833


That was unbelievably fast, sorry to see. Glad to hear no one was hurt, that's the most important thing.


----------



## cghorr01

My preferred vehicle of choice is a sports car. I've had a bit of everything. These days I find myself tending towards American V8s. The Scat Pack is my current but it's on the way out, time for something different.























Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## DGI82

Im a CAR NUT! Love their styling, their history, performance, etc. 

I've owned my 1993 Mustang for 21 years now but its far from a daily driver.

For daily driver duty I prefer Hatchbacks or SUVs. Currently i'm in a 2017 Volvo XC90 Inscription but I change daily drivers every other year or so. Previously had a 2013 Mini Clubman JCW for 3+ years. 

Also have a spot in the garage i've rotated sporty cars in and out of. Had a 1999 Porsche 911 for a while, currently have a 1994 Corvette ZR1 that I'm really digging.


----------



## dtdomination

Porsche all the way (Cayman GT4 atm). That said, I've had an itch for a bonkers SUV for awhile now


----------



## Whitebread

dtdomination said:


> Porsche all the way (Cayman GT4 atm). That said, I've had an itch for a bonkers SUV for awhile now


Don't do it. IMHO Bonkers SUVs are fun for a day but if you're coming from a Cayman, they'll feel wrong very fast. It's better to have a slow SUV + a sports car than a fast SUV. And usually the prices would even allow it. (Looking at Cayenne, GLE AMG etc.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebread

In my current location I drive 99% of the time straight ahead on the interstate with cruise control on, so my brain talked my heart out of buying a car I would desire. And my heart retaliated by buying watches...

In the past I have had a couple of Porsches, a V12 Jag, a 1960 Austin Healey 3000, 1969 Mustang Mach 1 and diverse Mercedes and Audis. Did I say I’m a car guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseinvestor

buggravy said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. Such a bummer, but fortunately no humans were seriously hurt in the making of this pic, and I was not at fault.
> View attachment 15794833


Dang it. That hurts to see.


----------



## wiseinvestor

Landcruiser 200


----------



## B.Kenobi

I’d prefer a 911 but the E class has room for the kids and gets out of its own way well enough.


----------



## buggravy

wiseinvestor said:


> Dang it. That hurts to see.


Yeah, I'm pretty gutted. At this point I'm just hoping they total it out, as it will never be the same. I'm all but certain the frame is bent, so I feel like it will be a write off.


----------



## Tommywine0

buggravy said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. Such a bummer, but fortunately no humans were seriously hurt in the making of this pic, and I was not at fault.
> View attachment 15794833


Holy crap! What happened? What's under the car?
Glad everyone's ok, but that looks like it hurt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

Tommywine0 said:


> Holy crap! What happened? What's under the car?
> Glad everyone's ok, but that looks like it hurt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one on my end hurt, and just scrapes and bruises for the driver of the other car. Uber + Lyft driver who hadn't slept fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into my parked car. The stuff under the car is a combination of trim pieces from both cars, and some of his bumper. The impact pushed my car forward about 8 feet, after it bounced off the curb.


----------



## Tommywine0

buggravy said:


> No one on my end hurt, and just scrapes and bruises for the driver of the other car. Uber + Lyft driver who hadn't slept fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into my parked car. The stuff under the car is a combination of trim pieces from both cars, and some of his bumper. The impact pushed my car forward about 8 feet, after it bounced off the curb.


I was asking because it looks similar to an accident I had a year and a half ago. Someone went through a red light and t-boned me in an intersection. Impact was driver-side-rear-door and on the rear wheel. Thankfully the other driver realized it at the last second and veered towards the rear of my car, otherwise he was headed straight for the drivers door.

I know you didn't ask and might not need the advice, but I'll pass along something I wish I'd known ahead of time because it would have saved me a month and a half of PITA. 
My insurance company wouldn't move very quickly on the disposition of my car until they established who was at fault. In my case (and yours) it's obvious, but the Insurance Co still needed the police report to officially establish fault, which my insurance company requested and I thought the process would just move along as it should. The Police respond to insurance company accident report requests only as a courtesy and whenever they get to it (in my case it was never), but if *you* request your report the Police are required to release the report to you within a week (in my case). I burned up an extra 6 weeks just waiting for the insurance company to get the police report, which never happened. After complaining, the insurance company told me that I could request the report too. I got it emailed to me near immediately, which I forwarded to the insurance company, and then the process moved very quickly and was finished within 2 weeks. I wish I would have known.


----------



## Nikrnic

My daily driver, Impala Midnight Edition. Road car and Cruiser waiting in the wings.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

Tommywine0 said:


> I was asking because it looks similar to an accident I had a year and a half ago. Someone went through a red light and t-boned me in an intersection. Impact was driver-side-rear-door and on the rear wheel. Thankfully the other driver realized it at the last second and veered towards the rear of my car, otherwise he was headed straight for the drivers door.
> 
> I know you didn't ask and might not need the advice, but I'll pass along something I wish I'd known ahead of time because it would have saved me a month and a half of PITA.
> My insurance company wouldn't move very quickly on the disposition of my car until they established who was at fault. In my case (and yours) it's obvious, but the Insurance Co still needed the police report to officially establish fault, which my insurance company requested and I thought the process would just move along as it should. The Police respond to insurance company accident report requests only as a courtesy and whenever they get to it (in my case it was never), but if *you* request your report the Police are required to release the report to you within a week (in my case). I burned up an extra 6 weeks just waiting for the insurance company to get the police report, which never happened. After complaining, the insurance company told me that I could request the report too. I got it emailed to me near immediately, which I forwarded to the insurance company, and then the process moved very quickly and was finished within 2 weeks. I wish I would have known.


This is uncharted territory for me so any advice is welcome. Thanks for taking the time. The responding officer told me that because there were no injuries there's no actual police report. Just an exchange of information report that I was given a copy of at the scene. He said it's up to the insurance companies to sort out. Luckily I have an acquaintance who is a personal injury attorney, and he's informally sheparding me though the process of the most effective way to go about things, and how to handle diminished value and loss of use if it comes to that.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Ford F-150 King Ranch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disciple418

As long as it’s japanese


----------



## Hams911

My current DD is my favorite dad wagon of all time. I have owned/leased 30+ cars in the last 20 yrs and this is the closest I have come to "one car does all". I do however still have a toy for the track because...well why not!
Porsche Panamera turbo sport turismo


----------



## nastang87xx

I love all cars. But for my price range and what I enjoy, American performance. I have a '16 GT350 currently but I've had all sorts of stuff.

From 16 to now and in order of ownership:
1993 Pontiac Grand Prix SE
1996 Toyota Celica ST
2003 GMC Sierra 1500 HD LS (yes, half ton HD, was a very unique setup)
2011 Ford Mustang GT
2016 Ford Mustang GT350
2007 Honda Civic EX
2013 Ford Focus ST
2018 Chevy Silverado 1500 All Star

The Civic and the Focus ST were winter drivers and the Silverado I split with my old man in a lease.

If I had my way in my current financial situation I'd love a Charger Scat Pack as a daily driver.

My dream car right now is a Lamborghini Huracan STO. No 7 figure garage queens here. I like driving.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Any car with 3 pedals! a 3rd pedal can make even a GEO a pleasurable car to drive!
If not, Tesla, Tesla, Tesla! AMG Benzes and Scat Pack maybe (from exp.), but nothing beats an electric for instant response!
Grail car: an air cooled Porsche Turbo (964 or 993 preferred; no tiptronic)

That aside, losing an interest in cars now. 405 commute, increasing #'s of D-Bags in the car enthusiast world, Priuses in carpool lane goin 40, road rages in traffic, lack of time / car choices as a family man, and stealerships trying to bs every cent out of you are all gradually killing my passion as a car guy. Not to also mention, my previous jobs as an automotive engineer ironically waned my passion for cars as well, after seeing car companies turn petrol heads into accountants worrying about cost saving...My car money shall divert towards watches for now!


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

Classic and modern full size hardtop sport coupes. Plenty of room for family and friends and has enough meat under the hood for spirited driving.


----------



## big_slacker

Personally a fan of fullzised pickups or SUVs at this point in my life because of the space, comfort and utility. I live in the mountains with feet of snow overnight in winter so 4wd + good clearance is a must. Have a family + dogs and do so many outdoor sports/activities that having the bed is SUPER useful for gear. Do tow a trailer though not super often.

2nd choice a nice sport sedan. My wife has one and it's fun to rip up the mountain passes in while still fitting the family if needed. Also the thing to take if you know you're going somewhere with less/smaller parking.

3rd choice is a 2 seater true sports car. Think something like a Porsche Cayman. Light, RWD, manual transmission. Don't have one currently, might go back to this after the kids are off to school.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## guspech750

I love full size vehicles. I love my 2017 Ford Expedition XLT EL and my 2006 Ford F-250. Comfort, towing, hauling, safety and more.


----------



## jcp123

I can’t distill it down to one, unless I whittle it down to the generic category of classic cars. I’ve driven enough newer stuff to know that while it doesn’t suck, it also doesn’t move me. I’m not into computers, plastics, etc., to the point where even modern premium cars feel cheap and lack excitement for me. I can’t bond with them. The fact that I like my Civic is extraordinary because of that.


----------



## Rodentman

Bought this Mazda CX-5 Turbo in March.


----------



## Worldwide2345

I’m a big fan of classic cars.. Very nice and simple.


----------



## FuzeDude

E39 M5. The Greatest BMW ever made.


----------



## Yachtmistress

MBZ all day, every day, for my daily driver, for its strength, safety and stability, and that it flies under the radar more compared to other similar cars. It’s not a “hot“looking car. At this age I’m not looking for a head-turner in my DD. For practicality I have the GLC SUV (I.e. the mom car). For performance I have the AMG 43 version.


----------



## ferrarif1fan

Gotta mention my 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid. As I've gotten older (59), I've become WAY more practical. I've had it 8 years and it now has 204,000 miles on it. Over my ownership, I've averaged 36-37 mpg overall. I change the 0W-20 synthetic oil and filter every 5K miles. All the car does is wear out tires and wiper blades. It provides decent comfort, is pretty quick (0-60 in 7.2), handles pretty well and has just been a great car.


----------



## Pun

ferrarif1fan said:


> Gotta mention my 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid. As I've gotten older (59), I've become WAY more practical. I've had it 8 years and it now has 204,000 miles on it. Over my ownership, I've averaged 36-37 mpg overall. I change the 0W-20 synthetic oil and filter every 5K miles. All the car does is wear out tires and wiper blades. It provides decent comfort, is pretty quick (0-60 in 7.2), handles pretty well and has just been a great car.
> 
> View attachment 16708520


I bought Camry Hybrid in 2017. Yes, I agree with you it's a comfortable and very good car.


----------



## anonymousmoose

FuzeDude said:


> E39 M5. The Greatest BMW ever made.
> 
> View attachment 16707313
> 
> View attachment 16707312
> 
> View attachment 16707314


It is fantastic


----------



## vmgotit

My car is not a car per say. 95’ Jeep Cherokee Sport, with a Mercedes Benz 617 turbocharged diesel, 5 speed manual. Vance.


----------



## Bird-Dog

e46 BMW 330Ci ZHP (performance pkg) with a few Dinan bits (enough to earn the badge)


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I would love to own a black 993 turbo or a 964 turbo someday...paired with a white zenith ss daytona...sadly, I think I would have to be reincarnated to even have a chance to own either of them.

On the meanwhile, if I would have to choose to buy a new GADA car, I would choose a tesla or a rivian. Don't really give a **** about environment, but I dislike car dealership bs more than AD games.

just realized i already said similar post a whike back..smh


----------



## Jamerson

Have had my RS6 for over a yearr, so far it's my favorite car. Since my newest child was born it makes it a perfect blend of function and performance for my tastes.


----------



## dlevy05

CMSgt Bo said:


> Far from luxurious, I prefer to drive a restored 1985 turbo diesel Land Rover Defender 110 County Wagon&#8230;every day. Maybe you can go fast, but I can go anywhere.
> 
> Here's an artsy-fartsy pic my wife took last week...
> 
> View attachment 1386972



that picture is such a tease!!!! It looks like your baby is well kitted


----------



## dlevy05

Yes, it's still possible to take one of these through the african bush... G-wagons are stronger and I may prefer one, but I didn't choose this car (a company did, for me). After having lived with it for four years, I'll say if maintenance and depreciation are taken out of the equation, they're phenomenal.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

dlevy05 said:


> that picture is such a tease!!!! It looks like your baby is well kitted


Sorry for the tease, these were taken last weekend on the Outer Banks (Great Island) of North Carolina. My Rover Club meets there every year over Father's Day weekend for fun and frivolity.


----------



## dlevy05

CMSgt Bo said:


> Sorry for the tease, these were taken last weekend on the Outer Banks (Great Island) of North Carolina. My Rover Club meets there every year over Father's Day weekend for fun and frivolity.
> 
> View attachment 16720453
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720454
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720455



Thank you for sharing these special pictures. The vehicles, scenery, and company look perfect!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

2013 Chrysler town and country mini van. 
5 doors, stow and go leather seats, dvd in the dash with a flip down screen and headphones for all zones. 28 mpg.
3 kids and road trips... Easy peasy. 
And I can still get full sheet of plywood in the back with the read door closed... 
Why would you drive anything else? 😃


----------



## jcp123

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> 2013 Chrysler town and country mini van.
> 5 doors, stow and go leather seats, dvd in the dash with a flip down screen and headphones for all zones. 28 mpg.
> 3 kids and road trips... Easy peasy.
> And I can still get full sheet of plywood in the back with the read door closed...
> Why would you drive anything else? 😃


We have one one year newer. Agree on all your points…the stow and go makes all other minivans or big wheeled boxes look kind of stupid, plus it’s got a kiss of American bling and swagger…those are why we chose it over the Honda Odyssey. Bonus points for it being efficient for something pushing two and a half tons, and a surprisingly refined and snooty V6. Transmission is borderline garbage though.

Frankly, though, I’m still a classic car guy. Not into trucks or SUVs in the least. If I’m doing more modern stuff, I like simple, fuss free, efficient cars. My ‘97 Civic is an unexpectedly perfect blend of all the things I like about newer and classic cars. Might even chase another one when this one gives up the ghost.


----------



## Beardedmark84

I've had like 3 or 4 Audi S5's back to back and still currently in and love them


----------



## FuzeDude

LMAO at the justifications giving for driving a minivan. The truth is, you bought minivans cause your ole lady TOLD you that you were gonna buy a minivan. PW'ed to the max.


----------



## Bulldog72

That Defender is beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty78

I love convertibles and I also love sitting high up so currently I have a 2022 Jeep Gladiator Overland. When I still want a convertible but want to sit low and hit some twisties I have a 2018 Mazda Miata Club with the Brembo BBS package.


----------



## [BOBO]

Whan I was about 5 or 6, our family was vacationing in Germany.
I saw a Porsche 944 and asked my dad if we could get one of those when we came back home.

He said no. But that didn't stop me from getting one 20 years later.😬

I prefer to drive a Porsche.


----------



## DaleEArnold

Prefer this over my cars


----------



## GrouchoM

DaleEArnold said:


> Prefer this over my cars


How is it on twisty roads?  

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## [BOBO]

GrouchoM said:


> How is it on twisty roads?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Like a gocart.🤗


----------



## nosamk

recently bought a '20 BMW M2C and its by far my favorite car I've owned [and I'm up to about 30 over the past few decades]


----------



## SkyMustang

I pretty much like everything Land Rover / Range Rover. I guess a Discovery 3 or 4 would be my choice.


----------



## jcp123

FuzeDude said:


> LMAO at the justifications giving for driving a minivan. The truth is, you bought minivans cause your ole lady TOLD you that you were gonna buy a minivan. PW'ed to the max.


Nah I like minivans. Neither of us like trucks or SUVs and there aren’t many wagons left (we are both wagon people), so minivan it is. Would I rather have something else? Yeah, but it beats an SUV all day, and it has its own perks.

BTW, anybody know who makes the clocks in these?


----------



## anonymousmoose

VW make good family commuters and feel above their price point


----------



## Maxgus

Love my v70, bullet proof reliability, extremely comfortable and practical.


----------



## LeoG

Jaguar XE S, the super charged V6 has a great exhaust note and is a blast to drive daily.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Kjian414

In all honestly I liked driving my ****box 2009 honda civic that I bought from my uncle for $500 more than any other car I drive. I live in NYC and currently own a Jaguar XJL and I'm always thinking at the scratches and scuffs I'll get when street parking and the gas & repair costs. I had 0 stress with my civic and therefore like it more than any car I've owned. If i lived outside NYC my choice will change LOL


----------



## Kjian414

R.Palace said:


> All three of my cars have been Honda Accords. Great cars.
> 
> Currently driving a '13 Accord Coupe V6. This thing's an animal, all while achieving decent mpg's


V6 Accords of that body style are way faster than you expect! Great fun to drive with great reliability and MPG


----------



## R.Palace

Kjian414 said:


> V6 Accords of that body style are way faster than you expect! Great fun to drive with great reliability and MPG



Woah! Blast from the past. 

I owned a ‘15 Accord Coupe after that. Still one of the funnest cars I’ve owned. My supercharged F150 I’ve owned for the past 4 years has also been a fun ride


----------



## Dusty78

Current situation at my house. I love Miata’s and Jeeps


----------



## TwiceRetired

Honda CRV. Have two. with standard maintenance a Honda will run and run and run some more. Very reliable.


----------



## X13K

Model 3. Teslas really are the best daily drivers.


----------



## SaMaster14

I was able to turn in my 2020 M4 for a loaded up M3 Competition XDrive in Isle of Man green on Kyalami Orange carbon fiber bucket seats. 

I do admit I miss some of the pomp and circumstance from the DCT in the F82 M4, but the new car is upgraded in just about every other way, interior and technological advancements especially. I can have the car comfortably self drive on the highway, but press “M Mode” and she becomes a banshee!


----------



## Poconosteve




----------



## jcp123

Beaters! I was gifted a beater years ago after having driven a show winner ‘67 Mustang convertible as a daily. I didn’t realize how nice it would be to not stress over having a nice car anymore.

I sold it to a scrap yard and got another beater, a ‘97 Civic with manual transmission and steering. Pretty much the way I’d have spec’d it were I buying it new. I’m impressed with Honda to the point where when it craps out I’m considering another similar era Civic or maybe move up the ladder a bit and find an Acura TSX or RSX. Either way, unlike most car guys who also like Hondas, I’m not into modding them. They sound terrible and it’s too easy to tune out of class. I’d rather pay up front to get something rear-drive if I wanted a real sports machine.


----------



## cipollawatchco

Currently in love with my Manual M4!


----------



## SCraigB

My favorite car to drive on the weekends. My Land Cruiser is my favorite to drive everyday.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Didn’t think I would love my x5m as much as I do but she’s a keeper for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraigB

Great looking X5M, How is it as far as reliability goes?


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Seating position wise, trucks work better for me. This is my favorite truck/Jeep thing so far.


----------



## SolarPower

SaMaster14 said:


> I was able to turn in my 2020 M4 for a loaded up M3 Competition XDrive in Isle of Man green on Kyalami Orange carbon fiber bucket seats.
> 
> I do admit I miss some of the pomp and circumstance from the DCT in the F82 M4, but the new car is upgraded in just about every other way, interior and technological advancements especially. I can have the car comfortably self drive on the highway, but press “M Mode” and she becomes a banshee!


Stunning interior! The leather goes well with the CF. I made similar color choice.


----------



## brownm

1999 Mazda Miata. Fun, not fancy.


----------



## SolarPower

brownm said:


> 1999 Mazda Miata. Fun, not fancy.


I have a 1996 NA. Love it.


----------



## TeeFuce

Most anything German. I've had a variety of Volkswagens (GTI and TDI) and BMW's (two 3 series convertibles and a 328x GT) over the years, but I also loved my 1984 RX-7 back in the day. Currently, my wife is driving the 328xGT and me a Porsche Macan. Maybe a 911 or Boxter when I grow up ().


----------



## Urse73

Daily drivers are a Honda CRV and Toyota Tundra. Also have a 2013 Toyota Land Cruiser that we have been using lately for overlanding. 25 years ago our mechanic said he loves our business but if we do not really want to see him that often buy Toyota and Honda(Lexus and Acura as well). We have followed that rule ever since. With routine maintenance we have never had any problems that did not involve one of our teenagers totaling a car. The Toyotas cannot drive by a gas station without stopping....thirsty devils.


----------



## FullFlavorPike

Current fleet covers all the bases:

1997 GMC Sierra - for truck stuff
2008 BMW Z4M Roadster - for autocross and occassional commutes
2014 ZX14R — the daily driver 
2019 Volvo V90 — the family car


----------



## Homepukes

2015 S600


----------



## timepieceofmind

Porsche! High performance SUV for the family and coupe/convertible low key exotic for fun. Also reliable, all things considered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up a V8 e92 to compliment the G80 sedan!


----------



## SolarPower

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked up a V8 e92 to compliment the G80 sedan!


Wow, way to go!


----------



## SaMaster14

SolarPower said:


> Wow, way to go!


Something about the timeless e92 body design … and of course that v8 that revs to 8400rpm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

On my side these two are gone









So the one I am driving and love is the TTS. Can't still worm up towards 992, although 992 TTS is great.


----------



## SolarPower

SaMaster14 said:


> Something about the timeless e92 body design … and of course that v8 that revs to 8400rpm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love e92!
My last one before Bangle era was e39. Love this design as well till these days.


----------



## SigDigit

Nine years with this car has done nothing to diminish smiling like a crazed chimp every time I press the START button.


----------



## SaMaster14

SolarPower said:


> Love e92!
> My last one before Bangle era was e39. Love this design as well till these days.
> View attachment 17087876


E39 is an absolute classic!


----------



## Xolotl

SigDigit said:


> Nine years with this car has done nothing to diminish smiling like a crazed chip every time I press the START button.
> View attachment 17087905


This is an awesome pic. Love thte car.


----------



## SigDigit

Xolotl said:


> This is an awesome pic. Love thte car.


Thanks. Height of COVID in 2020, went into NYC in the middle of the night and all the streets were empty. Got photo ops in front of many landmarks. Once in a lifetime chance!


----------



## Xolotl

SigDigit said:


> Thanks. Height of COVID in 2020, went into NYC in the middle of the night and all the streets were empty. Got photo ops in front of many landmarks. Once in a lifetime chance!


Wow, great job seizing the opportunity. Probably won't be anything like it for a while (hopefully).


----------



## SigDigit

Hopefully not in our lifetime!


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OotOot

Here’s my 2011 Corvette Z06/Z07. Smiles everytime I get behind the wheel. I will say that the new C8 Z06 is calling my name but I refuse to even look in that direction until prices come down to earth and dealers aren’t marking them up $100k


----------



## armabill

My preferred choice of vehicle is easy- I only have one. 2020 Toyota 4Runner TRD Off Road Premium.


----------



## OotOot

armabill said:


> My preferred choice of vehicle is easy- I only have one. 2020 Toyota 4Runner TRD Off Road Premium.


Definitely on my short list of what’s going to be added to the cars next. They hold their value so well too. When i first started searching I looked at used models but quickly realized they were only a few thousand dollars less than new


----------



## armabill

I bought mine new and it was hard to find.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Mine is a island car, rarely goes anywhere beyond the drive to the sailing yacht or grocery store. It's a 2007 Toyota Sienna, great boat vehicle, lots of space for sails. My wife drives a full size GMC Sierra, our road trip vehicle.


----------



## SuperSixFour

My two keepers. 991.2 GT3 Touring and 993 C4S. Modern and air-cooled. Took the GT3 out to the track for the first time a few weeks ago and I think I'm hooked! I daily drive a 2022 Civic Si.


----------



## SolarPower

SuperSixFour said:


> My two keepers. 991.2 GT3 Touring and 993 C4S. Modern and air-cooled. Took the GT3 out to the track for the first time a few weeks ago and I think I'm hooked! I daily drive a 2022 Civic Si.
> 
> View attachment 17120314
> 
> View attachment 17120316


Very nice! I test drove 991.2 GT3 touring with full intent to buy, unfortunately, the sales assistant told me that nobody can legally install a back seat or even a car seat. I needed it for a DD I considered this car to be and therefore decided against it. 
So here I am








Keeping my TTS and this GT3 would be too much. I used to have two 991s at the same time and ended up always preferring my GTS over the other one which was sitting idle. I love driving them all 
Your garage looks very much ideal. Any GT4 thoughts?


----------



## SuperSixFour

SolarPower said:


> Very nice! I test drove 991.2 GT3 touring with full intent to buy, unfortunately, the sales assistant told me that nobody can legally install a back seat or even a car seat. I needed it for a DD I considered this car to be and therefore decided against it.
> So here I am
> View attachment 17120571
> 
> Keeping my TTS and this GT3 would be too much. I used to have two 991s at the same time and ended up always preferring my GTS over the other one which was sitting idle. I love driving them all
> Your garage looks very much ideal. Any GT4 thoughts?


Love it! I think the TTS is a dream daily. I have two car seats in the back of the 993. My kids are young enough that it can serve as a family vehicle for another handful of years. Might as well take advantage of that while we still can! 

There are definitely some "off label" rear seat addition kits out there for the GT3 that cost a pretty penny and were too far a departure for me to seriously consider them.

Both the 981 and 718 GT4's are great cars IMO. I have heard from a number of folks that tracking them was a little less rewarding due to the longer gear ratios so that ultimately pointed me towards the GT3. Hard to say if I'll ever be a good enough track driver to ever notice the difference, and if I was mostly on streets and backroads, I think the GT4 would have been a great choice. The Boxster Spyder is actually the 718 variant I love the most.

I hate being a Porsche fan boy (only half-kidding) but I just love the cars they put out. Supercar looks are not my style but it would be fun to rent or dabble with some of the Italian brands..


----------



## Alwayslate707

As some one who grew up around the car scene around a ton of cars. And having owned more cars by 25 than most will own in a life time the answer is complicated….. I love my old 74 f100 it’s big it’s loud it’s got more power than most but it gets **** mileage. I daily drove it in hs at 4mpg. It’s getting 8 or 9 ish now but still. It is a great truck. My old fox mustang was great kinda cramped but it handled amazing and it was a blast to drive. I had to go to a management seminar 210 miles away that was the only car I had that was something I was willing to drive that far ie no 60s classics not worth risking them and no 4 mpg trucks. By the time I got home I was so beat from the bumpy ride and cramped space I was practically dead. 

I have an O3 Tahoe. Great truck. Tons of room good mileage great comfort ac is killer so is the heater full Bose sound I would have no problem taking that and driving it where ever when ever. Scion Xbox is nice but more of an in town or two people trip type thing. Corvettes great but bumpy and not a ton of room f250 is cool but no ac and it is a 55mph only type ride. Dogde ram we will leave it at that. Night rider ta fits like a glove nice ride fun to drive. The list goes on and on. 

At the end of the day I will say it depends. Large sportier car. Firebird mustang gto or suv like a 00-04 Tahoe or suburban or en excursion.


----------



## SolarPower

SuperSixFour said:


> Love it! I think the TTS is a dream daily. I have two car seats in the back of the 993. My kids are young enough that it can serve as a family vehicle for another handful of years. Might as well take advantage of that while we still can!
> 
> There are definitely some "off label" rear seat addition kits out there for the GT3 that cost a pretty penny and were too far a departure for me to seriously consider them.
> 
> Both the 981 and 718 GT4's are great cars IMO. I have heard from a number of folks that tracking them was a little less rewarding due to the longer gear ratios so that ultimately pointed me towards the GT3. Hard to say if I'll ever be a good enough track driver to ever notice the difference, and if I was mostly on streets and backroads, I think the GT4 would have been a great choice. The Boxster Spyder is actually the 718 variant I love the most.
> 
> I hate being a Porsche fan boy (only half-kidding) but I just love the cars they put out. Supercar looks are not my style but it would be fun to rent or dabble with some of the Italian brands..


Yes! Enjoy your 993. Kids sure are loving a ride.

I trusted what I have been told by the dealer about GT3 back seats option (none legally in California that is). Perhaps I made a mistake of not looking at this deeper, but my quick search that day (a while back though) did not yield anything interesting.. Maybe I made a mistake. Like I did back in mid 90s when offered not buying 930 turbo whale tail 

I am a big fan of naturally aspirated engines and MT. When I lost my 991.1 GTS totaled while parked on a street while I was enjoying my coffee nearby by an uninsured very young guy in his Mustang GT who lost control over his car and I was looking to get another one it was to no availability.



























At that time I could easily get a 991.2, but its engine choices in any form but Turbo was not my cappa.. Then while checking a 991.1 GTS at a dealer I happened to see my current TTS (still 991.1) used in like new condition and in turbo era I decided that the only turbo to get is a Turbo 

The itch for NA engine and a stick is still there. I am again looking at GT3s and 718 GTS (I am unlikely to track it). On the other hand the only 992 I like is the Turbo. It is tough to get at reasonable price and that itch is not very strong.

So here I am with my preferred car to drive being my 991.1 TTS.

Test drove McLaren 570s and although it is undoubtedly great car it just was not for me. Was thinking about giving a try to 720s one day, but Porsche is dearer to my heart.


----------



## cabfrank

I'm surprised that damage made it a total loss, but I know they aren't cheap to repair.


----------



## SolarPower

cabfrank said:


> I'm surprised that damage made it a total loss, but I know they aren't cheap to repair.


His car hit the back and that caused a risk of serious engine damage. With other damage to suspension due to my car jumping the curb and the body it finally was decided by my insurance that it might be cheaper to total it.
Honestly this is much better outcome than have a repair covered and then go through a process to try to recover at least some of the market value lost.


----------



## SuperSixFour

SolarPower said:


> Yes! Enjoy your 993. Kids sure are loving a ride.
> 
> I trusted what I have been told by the dealer about GT3 back seats option (none legally in California that is). Perhaps I made a mistake of not looking at this deeper, but my quick search that day (a while back though) did not yield anything interesting.. Maybe I made a mistake. Like I did back in mid 90s when offered not buying 930 turbo whale tail
> 
> I am a big fan of naturally aspirated engines and MT. When I lost my 991.1 GTS totaled while parked on a street while I was enjoying my coffee nearby by an uninsured very young guy in his Mustang GT who lost control over his car and I was looking to get another one it was to no availability.
> 
> At that time I could easily get a 991.2, but its engine choices in any form but Turbo was not my cappa.. Then while checking a 991.1 GTS at a dealer I happened to see my current TTS (still 991.1) used in like new condition and in turbo era I decided that the only turbo to get is a Turbo
> 
> The itch for NA engine and a stick is still there. I am again looking at GT3s and 718 GTS (I am unlikely to track it). On the other hand the only 992 I like is the Turbo. It is tough to get at reasonable price and that itch is not very strong.
> 
> So here I am with my preferred car to drive being my 991.1 TTS.
> 
> Test drove McLaren 570s and although it is undoubtedly great car it just was not for me. Was thinking about giving a try to 720s one day, but Porsche is dearer to my heart.


Oh man, seeing your GTS accident pics made my soul hurt a little bit. I think we may be similar in terms of a love for NA and manual transmissions. Probably why I love mechanical watches as well… that analogue experience. 

Pretty good time to get into the GT3 market after the craziness of the last few years. Good luck with the hunt! As with watches, the thrill of the chase is sometimes as good (occasionally better?) than the ownership experience.

Some backseat aftermarket conversion threads can be found on rennlist, they are controversial and certainly not endorsed by Porsche.


----------



## SolarPower

SuperSixFour said:


> Oh man, seeing your GTS accident pics made my soul hurt a little bit. I think we may be similar in terms of a love for NA and manual transmissions. Probably why I love mechanical watches as well… that analogue experience.
> 
> Pretty good time to get into the GT3 market after the craziness of the last few years. Good luck with the hunt! As with watches, the thrill of the chase is sometimes as good (occasionally better?) than the ownership experience.
> 
> Some backseat aftermarket conversion threads can be found on rennlist, they are controversial and certainly not endorsed by Porsche.


Thanks! Sure I am there on rennlist. 
Here goes what I call my Porsche watch  Not your usual high end, but sure the one with it's place in the sports history. I specifically appreciate JCB time Gulf Monaco, as I believe his vision for the Heuer brand was exactly right. And he is a character. There are few things anybody can learn from him well beyond watchmaking.


----------



## Bigcupj

Lots of nice vehicles in here that I wish I had. Truthfully though as long as I have a truck I’m happy to drive it.


----------



## SolarPower

Bigcupj said:


> Lots of nice vehicles in here that I wish I had. Truthfully though as long as I have a truck I’m happy to drive it.


Every household / family needs a truck


----------



## Orive 8

My favorite car that I have owned was a Jeep Wrangler. Current car is a Mini Cooper (it fits in my garage  ) Wife has a Subaru Crosstrek, our third one now - I like it too.


----------



## shibaman

SolarPower said:


> Every household / family needs a truck
> View attachment 17125699


What yr is your NA miata? 
Great cars. Had a 90 crystal white, 92 red i auto crossed, and my favorate. 93LE #1394.


----------



## SolarPower

shibaman said:


> What yr is your NA miata?
> Great cars. Had a 90 crystal white, 92 red i auto crossed, and my favorate. 93LE #1394.


It's 1996. I absolutely love it. It gets more care perhaps than others  Letherique, etc.


----------



## shibaman




----------



## shibaman

shibaman said:


> View attachment 17126470
> 
> View attachment 17126471
> 
> View attachment 17126468


Dont have any miatas any more. Went to the dark side. American muscle. First a 15 mustang gt, then a 19 mustang bullitt.


----------



## SolarPower

shibaman said:


> Dont have any miatas any more. Went to the dark side. American muscle. First a 15 mustang gt, then a 19 mustang bullitt.


That LE is very nice! Don't you miss it? Miata NAs IMO are the best in fun per $ and fun per MPH categories.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Having fun with this Raptor for now









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman

SolarPower said:


> That LE is very nice! Don't you miss it? Miata NAs IMO are the best in fun per $ and fun per MPH categories.


I do miss the LE. Special car. Think it is still the grail miata.
Kind of regret selling it some times. Had sway bars....fcm bump stops....oem bilstiens...lanny alignment. Super fast and balanced in the corners. Intake...headers.....high flow cat...rb exhaust. Bolt on hp make a huge difference on the 1.6 l motor. Magic! The factory air dams and rear spoiler actually worked. Much more planted than my other miatas at high speed.
The red leather interior. Damn! Black and red cars are stunning. The factory pioneer stereo was way ahead of its time.
As a package it is still untouched today i think.


----------



## shibaman




----------



## shibaman

SolarPower said:


> That LE is very nice! Don't you miss it? Miata NAs IMO are the best in fun per $ and fun per MPH categories.


I do miss the LE. Special car. Think it is still the grail miata.
Kind of regret selling it some times. Had sway bars....fcm bump stops....oem bilstiens...lanny alignment. Super fast and balanced in the corners. Intake...headers.....high flow cat...rb exhaust. Bolt on hp make a huge difference on the 1.6 l motor. Magic! The factory air dams and rear spoiler actually worked. Much more planted than my other miatas at high speed.
The red leather interior. Damn! Black and red cars are stunning. The factory pioneer stereo was way ahead of its time.
As a package it is still untouched today i think.


----------



## SolarPower

shibaman said:


> View attachment 17137211
> View attachment 17137221
> View attachment 17137224


Gorgeous! With all the mods I am sure it was very special.


----------



## Atom3S

Habu by Flying Miata


----------



## Homepukes

Got pics of two of my other cars, yes I like blue.


----------



## SolarPower

Atom3S said:


> View attachment 17139007
> 
> View attachment 17139006
> 
> Habu by Flying Miata


Very nice garage!


----------

